# Stuff



## fig (Feb 18, 2022)

After lack of considerable thought, I've decided to create a singularity. Well, that is to say, a singular thread for sharing my latest fire hazards, half-baked, half-@ssed, half-witted, and likely half-completed projects. What better place than The Test Kitchen? Okay, who muttered _"another forum"? _Still, better than me bombing an otherwise perfectly enjoyable thread with my drivel.

If nothing else, it may provide comic relief....as long as I don't try to be funny. So away we go......


----------



## Coda (Feb 18, 2022)

fig said:


> After lack of considerable thought, I've decided to create a singularity. Well, that is to say, a singular thread for sharing my latest fire hazards, half-baked, half-@ssed, half-witted, and likely half-completed projects. What better place than The Test Kitchen? Okay, who muttered _"another forum"? _Still, better than me bombing an otherwise perfectly enjoyable thread with my drivel.
> 
> If nothing else, it may provide comic relief....as long as I don't try to be funny. So away we go......



What ever happened to the double Fuzz Face?…


----------



## fig (Feb 18, 2022)

First up, I built out a Terrarium that is awaiting my first pre-drilled enclosure. I saw the builds by Electro-Smith (nice btw), and decided to see if I could learn a bit through dabbling. I bought a bag of OLEDs (27mmx27mm), so they would fit nicely in an enclosure. @finebyfine had sent me some mini grippers so I used those to tap the 3.3V (digital), GND, SCL (clock), and SDA (data) pins.


















Assuming the above is correct, next is compiling and running a test for functionality.


----------



## fig (Feb 18, 2022)

Coda said:


> What ever happened to the double Fuzz Face?…


A resurrection may be forthcoming...good one!


----------



## fig (Feb 18, 2022)

Test program compiled and sent to dfu. No errors.

Result from above layout: Negative.

I also tried connecting the clock to GP109 and the data pin to GP111...no dice. The screens I saw being used had the same controller (SSD1306), but had two more pins than the units I have. I'll do some more digging, but any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## jimilee (Feb 18, 2022)

fig said:


> Test program compiled and sent to dfu. No errors.
> 
> Result from above layout: Negative.
> 
> I also tried connecting the clock to GP109 and the data pin to GP111...no dice. The screens I saw being used had the same controller (SSD1306), but had two more pins than the units I have. I'll do some more digging, but any guidance is appreciated.


That’s whatever you just said for ya!


----------



## fig (Feb 19, 2022)

I ordered some different OLEDs. Meanwhile, I'll try to light these with an Arduino.....or light an Arduino with these...there is potential for either outcome at this point.


----------



## fig (Feb 19, 2022)

Here is my corner...






...and underneath. Can you tell I like Scottish shortbread?






...of course the obligatory bins 'o stuff...






...off camera? more parts, breadboards, a piano, and a guitar or two.


----------



## fig (Feb 21, 2022)

Good News Everyone! 

The 100-5457 SMDs have arrived! 






The bad news? They need to be measured sorted and matched 

The good news? I have one of these kajiggers on the way!


----------



## Matmosphere (Feb 21, 2022)

I was really looking forward to seeing your drawer full of various links of wire.


----------



## fig (Feb 21, 2022)

Matmosphere said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing your drawer full of various links of wire.


Which one?


----------



## jubal81 (Feb 21, 2022)

fig said:


> Good News Everyone!
> 
> The 100-5457 SMDs have arrived!
> 
> ...


Can't just drop that on us.
Building a phaser?
How you gonna test?
Can you talk me into buying a DCA 75 and Windows machine so I can match JFETs with the curve-tracing feature?


----------



## fig (Feb 21, 2022)

jubal81 said:


> Can't just drop that on us.
> Building a phaser?
> How you gonna test?
> Can you talk me into buying a DCA 75 and Windows machine so I can match JFETs with the curve-tracing feature?



They'll be another "Guess how Many?" contest to win some sets. I still have some TO 5952 sets as well, from the last contest...not to mention the 5246 sets from a group buy. You're welcome to to some..I'll never build _that_ many pedals, let alone phasers (though I do have an attraction to the little buggers).

I wouldn't bother with the Peak curve tracer. I can't even get it to run on a Windows box, let alone a VM. Some have gotten it to work, I'm just not holding my mouth right or something.

Edit: I just checked some 2N4392s I got...they run around -2.8Vgs-off and IDss of 12.00mA..I didn't get enough samples for a matched set..but I think another dozen might do the trick. I'd like to run a side-by-side comparison in a phaser with the 5952s, and some other FETs.


----------



## jclegg (Feb 23, 2022)

fig said:


> I ordered some different OLEDs. Meanwhile, I'll try to light these with an Arduino.....or light an Arduino with these...there is potential for either outcome at this point.


I've used both the SPI (6 or 7 pin)  and the I2C (4 pin) OLED's with the Daisy.  I've been adapting the source code from this project to draw menus etc.


----------



## jclegg (Feb 23, 2022)

fig said:


> Test program compiled and sent to dfu. No errors.
> 
> Result from above layout: Negative.
> 
> I also tried connecting the clock to GP109 and the data pin to GP111...no dice. The screens I saw being used had the same controller (SSD1306), but had two more pins than the units I have. I'll do some more digging, but any guidance is appreciated.


One thing that I found using the I2C OLED's connected to pins 12 & 13 is that you need to set the pin numbers in the code to 11 & 12.


----------



## szukalski (Feb 23, 2022)

I like the look of that big knob on your pink thing there.


----------



## Coda (Feb 23, 2022)

szukalski said:


> I like the look of that big knob on your pink thing there.



…


----------



## szukalski (Feb 23, 2022)

Coda said:


> …


If he didn't want me to comment on it, then he wouldn't leave it laying out there on the bench.


----------



## Coda (Feb 23, 2022)

szukalski said:


> If he didn't want me to comment on it, then he wouldn't leave it laying out there on the bench.



He’s such an exhibitionist. Have you seen the mower pics?…


----------



## fig (Feb 23, 2022)

szukalski said:


> I like the look of that big knob on your pink thing there.


No worries, everyone asks about my big knob.  That's my "limited signature edition" XC phase build I'm using to audition various FET-sets.









						Silver Anodized Aluminum Knob - "Full Moon" - 1/4" Smooth Shaft (41mm OD)
					

The Full Moon solid aluminum control knob weighs two ounces and boasts a glorious clear anodized finish. For ¼” smooth shaft potentiometers. 41mm diameter.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## fig (Feb 23, 2022)

jclegg said:


> One thing that I found using the I2C OLED's connected to pins 12 & 13 is that you need to set the pin numbers in the code to 11 & 12.


Hey thanks! I saw those declarations in the test code early on and I even thought "aren't those different than the default assignments?" Never looked back when it didn't light up. I'll swing back and try this....the SPI display should be here tomorrow as  well. 
I really appreciate the input on this and I'll definitely take a closer look at that linked project.


----------



## szukalski (Feb 23, 2022)

"Full Moon" "Smooth Shaft". My pun-drive is overloading..


----------



## fig (Feb 23, 2022)

Coda said:


> He’s such an exhibitionist. Have you seen the mower pics?…


Damned paparazzi.


----------



## jclegg (Feb 23, 2022)

fig said:


> Hey thanks! I saw those declarations in the test code early on and I even thought "aren't those different than the default assignments?" Never looked back when it didn't light up. I'll swing back and try this....the SPI display should be here tomorrow as  well.
> I really appreciate the input on this and I'll definitely take a closer look at that linked project.


If you have any questions, I can post the declarations I've been using for both SPI and I2C displays when I get home tonight.


----------



## fig (Feb 23, 2022)

That would be great, thanks!


----------



## fig (Feb 23, 2022)

I just ordered 50-2N5458s, so FETmania continues!


----------



## jclegg (Feb 23, 2022)

for the I2C use:

#define SDA 12
#define SCL 11

U8G2_SSD1306_128X64_NONAME_F_SW_I2C u8g2(U8G2_R0, /* clock=*/ SCL, /* data=*/ SDA, /* reset=*/ U8X8_PIN_NONE);


for SPI use:


U8G2_SSD1306_128X64_NONAME_F_4W_SW_SPI u8g2(U8G2_R0, /* clock=*/ 8, /* data=*/ 10, /* cs=*/ 7, /* dc=*/ 9, /* reset=*/ 30);

Hooking up the SPI is a little confusing due to name differences; I hooked it up like this

OLED Pin   /   DAISY Pin

CS  /  8
DC   /  10
RES   /  37
DI   / 11
DO   /  9


----------



## fig (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks again. My SPI displays should get here tomorrow.


----------



## andare (Feb 24, 2022)

"Fig was the perfect neighbor but we always wondered about his collection of lead clippers. Why did he need so many? And why blue?!"


----------



## fig (Feb 24, 2022)

andare said:


> "Fig was the perfect neighbor but we always wondered about his collection of lead clippers. Why did he need so many? And why blue?!"



I actually have some more _blue ones_. I've been meaning to round them up for the bench.  I must confess, they are _not_ all the same. I'll take some pictures and explain myself...er...I mean explain the purpose of each.


----------



## fig (Feb 24, 2022)

Here's a couple of alternatives for the potentiometer connections on the protoboard.

I'm considering doing a protoboard layout, though it will be more of a compilation of other's ideas more than anything. I want it to be more modular in nature, and include a pot and switch bank module, a test module that includes a simple wave gen., voltmeter and audio probe. (this bit was to be _part_ of my entry to @Chuck D. Bones ' Muff board design challenge...more on that to come), which of course includes a power amp and speaker.
Other features include a relay bypass and an optional bluetooth input. Oh, and a place for the breadboards too!


----------



## fig (Feb 24, 2022)

My Hydra Delay build. I haven't played with it much, but it has a LOT of possible outcomes.


----------



## fig (Feb 24, 2022)

Here's my build of @Chuck D. Bones CD4007 Overdrive on a pcb by @MattG . Thanks to both of you!


----------



## zgrav (Feb 24, 2022)

where do you get those nice disc shaped washers for the footswitches?


----------



## fig (Feb 24, 2022)

zgrav said:


> where do you get those nice disc shaped washers for the footswitches?











						Dress Nut for Foot Switches
					

Dress up your finished pedal or project for a super-polished look. Our dress nut for foot switches covers the mounting nut for most standard foot switches.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## zgrav (Feb 24, 2022)

fig said:


> Dress Nut for Foot Switches
> 
> 
> Dress up your finished pedal or project for a super-polished look. Our dress nut for foot switches covers the mounting nut for most standard foot switches.
> ...


thanks.  I have admired *those* when placing some orders in the past, but I was hoping you had an alternative cheaper source....    : ^ )


----------



## fig (Feb 24, 2022)

zgrav said:


> thanks.  I have admired *those* when placing some orders in the past, but I was hoping you had an alternative cheaper source....    : ^ )


Actually, I did get some elsewhere.....let me see if I can find the order.


----------



## fig (Feb 24, 2022)

zgrav said:


> thanks.  I have admired *those* when placing some orders in the past, but I was hoping you had an alternative cheaper source....    : ^ )


Nope, it was the anodized type but also from LMS....I was going to gamble on a six-pack of these, but never did;









						3.38US $ |Colorful Aluminum Nut Red/green/blue/yellow/white/purple For 3pdt M12 Stomp Pedal Foot Switch Pbs-24 Series - Guitar Parts & Accessories - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Barry (Feb 24, 2022)

fig said:


> Here's my build of @Chuck D. Bones CD4007 Overdrive on a pcb by @MattG . Thanks to both of you!


Reminded me I have a couple of those boards here somewhere! Looks great


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Feb 25, 2022)

Tayda has these:








						M12 White Color Aluminum Nut For 3PDT Footswitch
					

DAIER - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				



They have a few other colors too.


----------



## fig (Feb 25, 2022)

Here's a brown one I built....


----------



## andare (Feb 25, 2022)

fig said:


> Here's a brown one I built....


More fast and bulbous capacitors. Tantalums I assume.


----------



## giovanni (Feb 25, 2022)

fig said:


> Good News Everyone!
> 
> The 100-5457 SMDs have arrived!
> 
> ...


What is that?


----------



## giovanni (Feb 25, 2022)

fig said:


> Here's a brown one I built....


Missed a couple spots on that breakout board?


----------



## fig (Feb 25, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Missed a couple spots on that breakout board?


It does look that way, but it has never given me any issues. 🤷‍♂️


giovanni said:


> What is that?


That's a test adapter for SOT-23. You put the transistor in, close the lid, and connect to the pins on the pcb...It makes matching much easier.


----------



## fig (Feb 25, 2022)

Here's my Terrarium build. It's my first Tayda pre-drilled.


----------



## giovanni (Feb 25, 2022)

Damn you Fig now I have to build one! You guys are all enablers!


----------



## zgrav (Feb 25, 2022)

Those red pot covers have a vaguely mammalian quality to them, Dr. Rorshach.


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 25, 2022)

The knob on the lower left looks out of line… never mind, that was just me in the hall mirror.

Pro Tip: Don’t surf the forum on your phone while walking around…



As for the Terrarrariumdeeayy, _it looks toight loik a toitle_. Think I’ll go with a 1590B3 or even 1590BB2 for some footswitch separation.

Excellent work Fig. Now I feel inspired, nay compelled… to go trouble shoot my present breadboard-build.


----------



## fig (Feb 25, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> The knob on the lower left looks out of line… never mind, that was just me in the hall mirror.
> 
> Excellent work Fig. Now I feel inspired, nay compelled… to go trouble shoot my present breadboard-build.


It certainly looks that way...






(the shaft nuts had not been tightened....yes @jimilee ...._shaft nuts )_


----------



## jimilee (Feb 25, 2022)

fig said:


> It certainly looks that way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaft nuts….


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 26, 2022)

Mining for peanuts


----------



## Coda (Feb 26, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Mining for peanuts



Was that the sequel to Waiting for Godot?…


----------



## fig (Feb 26, 2022)

What a day for a daydream...


----------



## giovanni (Feb 26, 2022)

Did the joint come pre-rolled with the kit or did you have to roll it? I don’t have fingers that’s why I’m asking.


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 26, 2022)

@fig the finish on that is gorgeous! Is that an old Bugg pedal or did you make that?


----------



## fig (Feb 26, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> @fig the finish on that is gorgeous! Is that an old Bugg pedal or did you make that?


It _IS_ gorgeous! A friend of mine gave me that enclosure


----------



## fig (Feb 26, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Excellent work Fig. Now I feel inspired, nay compelled… to go trouble shoot my present breadboard-build.


No..._you_ inspired _me! _One Terrarium...






Edit: Minus the switches..oops...I simulated the footswitches with tactiles.
Edit2: Oh, and I run it from my PSU so I left out the L78L05 and bits.


----------



## fig (Feb 26, 2022)

This is a fantastic instrument!


----------



## giovanni (Feb 26, 2022)

So what is it? Custom shop? What are the specs? Do tell!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 26, 2022)

fig said:


> It _IS_ gorgeous! A friend of mine gave me that enclosure


Something Buggin' me about this Pedal & it's appearance1
More info please!!!
What is the Brown one?
Are these not good enough for the Build reports forum???


----------



## fig (Feb 26, 2022)

giovanni said:


> So what is it? Custom shop? What are the specs? Do tell!


It's a '61 Custom Shop Journeyman. Hand-wired Texas special pups, '60 oval C neck, 9.50 fret radius, grease-bucket tone. Extra relic'd neck back (man is it quick). It's very light...I don't have the weight though.


----------



## fig (Feb 26, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Something Buggin' me about this Pedal & it's appearance1
> More info please!!!
> What is the Brown one?
> Are these not good enough for the Build reports forum???




I'm glad you asked! The brown one is;








						Acid Rain Fuzz - PedalPCB.com
					

PedalPCB Original Fuzz




					www.pedalpcb.com
				



Oh my, I would hope they are good enough!


----------



## Coda (Feb 26, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Go figure, Tim has better off board wiring than most of the well-known members combined. Respect Tim, people could learn a thing or two looking at your builds.View attachment 23536



Well, not to be that guy, but it took him a real long time. That’s why he usually sticks with the breadboard…

Also, I feel like I’m the only person in the world who prefers a glossy neck…


----------



## fig (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks guys! Usually, once I start a build, if I have all the parts, I can finish it within a few hours...drilling and all. It's turning on the iron that takes so long. 🤪


----------



## Coda (Feb 26, 2022)

fig said:


> Thanks guys! Usually, once I start a build, if I have all the parts, I can finish it within a few hours...drilling and all. It's turning on the iron that takes so long. 🤪



That’s the problem with a solar powered iron…


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 26, 2022)

fig said:


> … It's turning on the iron that takes so long.


Try soft candle-light, a dozen roses, a magnum of Veuve Clicquot, Barry White in the background and rubbing gently with a mink-mitten…


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 26, 2022)

Wow that hydra looks lovely. What's that enclosure color?

 Also love the tele. If you don't like it anymore, send it my way 😎🤙


----------



## DAJE (Feb 27, 2022)

Great work there, Fig. Good to see what you've been up to.


----------



## fig (Feb 27, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Wow that hydra looks lovely. What's that enclosure color?
> 
> Also love the tele. If you don't like it anymore, send it my way 😎🤙


That's Tayda's light violet. It came out pretty well with the little matching switch condoms (by the way, those 'pop' a tiny bit of air when you put them on or take them off...I thought I had broken the switch the first time I slid one one.)
It may be awhile before I'm tired of the Tele...I think it may have magical powers, like Excalibur.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 27, 2022)

fig said:


> What a day for a daydream...


Looks just like the Original, just different Knobs & led!
Your Friend did a Good job!!! :


----------



## fig (Feb 27, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Looks just like the Original, just different Knobs & led!
> Your Friend did a Good job!!! :


He does excellent work.
I kinda like the white now that I see it...


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 27, 2022)

fig said:


> He does do excellent work.
> I kinda like the white now that I see it...


Looks great!


----------



## fig (Feb 27, 2022)

"does do" 🤦


----------



## fig (Mar 3, 2022)

Hey!

The SOT-23 test adapter arrived! (why does that excite me? *sigh*) Anyway, it works great, so as soon as my sort bin arrives.....yeah so it turns out that you can't shove these into a styrofoam grid like I do with TOs. I thought about sticking them to masking tape, etc, but saw a groovy 144 compartment case....so it's on the way.


----------



## fig (Mar 3, 2022)

I also built another little "cookie" jig. This one also uses a ZIF socket, but to hold 6-9mm pots for breadboarding...I've got some spring terminal blocks coming to test out as well.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 3, 2022)

fig said:


> I also built another little "cookie" jig. This one also uses a ZIF socket, but to hold 6-9mm pots for breadboarding...I've got some spring terminal blocks coming to test out as well.


That’s rad (why is that so exciting to me? Sigh)!!!!


----------



## tcpoint (Mar 3, 2022)

Send pics of the sorting process, including the 144 compartment case.  I'm about to measure a bunch of smd JFETs.


----------



## Coda (Mar 3, 2022)

47


----------



## fig (Mar 3, 2022)

tcpoint said:


> Send pics of the sorting process, including the 144 compartment case.  I'm about to measure a bunch of smd JFETs.


You got it. I use a small database to store each (significant) component. I don't catalog passives because I'm not _that _far gone...no offense to anyone _that_ far gone. ✌️ For FETs, I store the part number, Idss, Vgs-off, source, date added, reference (which is the grid XY). A function groups them _pretty_ well, but I always check manually. It will graph any of the stored values, export to XL or delim. I've got 100-5457 smd to wrangle into that polycarb-maiden, and then into _the grid_ [dramatic music].

One note, although this is a Peak product, presumably for the DCA-55/75..the pads will not work with the mini-grabbers without modification (go figure). I used some standoffs to make "turrets". The threaded 'male' bit at the top is a good place for the grabbers.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 3, 2022)

fig said:


> You got it. I use a small database to store each (significant) component. I don't catalog passives because I'm not _that _far gone...no offense to anyone _that_ far gone. ✌️ For FETs, I store the part number, Idss, Vgs-off, source, date added, reference (which is the grid XY). A function groups them _pretty_ well, but I always check manually. It will graph any of the stored values, export to XL or delim. I've got 100-5457 smd to wrangle into that polycarb-maiden, and then into _the grid_ [dramatic music].
> 
> One note, although this is a Peak product, presumably for the DCA-55/75..the pads will not work with the mini-grabbers without modification (go figure). I used some standoffs to make "turrets". The threaded 'male' bit at the top is a good place for the grabbers.


Wow this thread has got serious!


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 4, 2022)

I figured Fig’s Turrets syndrome might be at its Peak…


----------



## fig (Mar 4, 2022)

Here's a shot of another turret, but in NZ the turrets shoot you!


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

This was a _part_ of my no-show entry to @Chuck D. Bones ' Muffin Board design contest. It would never have stacked up to the competing entries (very cool stuff folks!) but I have had a good time putzing with it. I'll try to get the whole enchilada together soon. Then it will make more or less sense.






It's a Ruby with a twist. The input is a bluetooth module. I've been auditioning several of these embedded thing-a-ma-jigs . It also led me down a research hole regarding EM filtering and noise filtering in general. The realization of the magnitude of it was a bit intimidating, but as oft I do, off I went. I learned very little that would actually be useful in this application but I found something  to study should I have another lifetime at some point.  Theology aside, it was a definite departure from what is typically deployed in a guitar pedal circuit.

The Muffin board's power stage and tone control _would_ have been used for the contest. The remainder of the project is still being completed. My actual bench time has been erratic so progress on ALL projects have taken a hit. No complaints. If life were  predictable we'd be both boring _and_ bored all the time. Challenge accepted.

Thanks for reading.

Edit: You may notice a missing jumper from the BT output to the amp input...I pulled it for testing.....you can't run the circuit more than 3 minutes or it will melt the breadboard. Heat sinks help but only add another minute before your wife asks which air freshener you just used so she knows _never_ to buy it again!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 5, 2022)

your testing rig needs a bluetooth connection to a printer so you can automatically generate labels for the parts you are testing.


----------



## Coda (Mar 5, 2022)

fig said:


> This was a _part_ of my no-show entry to @Chuck D. Bones ' Muffin Board design contest. It would never have stacked up to the competing entries (very cool stuff folks!) but I have had a good time putzing with it. I'll try to get the whole enchilada together soon. Then it will make more or less sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never got mine entry to the breadboard, so I didn't submit anything. My project was to replace the middle two BMP stages with a FF...


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

For that last project, I tried a few different bluetooth modules. From top to bottom;

1. The receiver module currently in the above project.

2. A dongle concept...interesting if it pans out.

3. A receiver + amplifier module. This will probably be what I use in the final iteration of the project above. It would disqualify the entry but solves a few issues.

4. A transceiver module. Useful for two-way communication, and a likely candidate for wireless programming of FV-1 / Daisy-seed / etc.


----------



## fig (Mar 7, 2022)

The SMD sort box came today. It also has a sheet of labels. You could easily use this to store a LOT of SMD components.










The compartments are 17mm X 20mm X 12mm(D) and each has a snap lid.


----------



## fig (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm calling this one;

_Too hot! [hot damn]. Call the po-lice and the fire-man! _Why? Bruno got into my head....my dog loves to chase a laser to that song...oh yes, pedal stuff....

My new Easy-Bake Oven!






It's stupid simple. Flux / Paint / Schtick / Bake.

Flux - I color the pads lightly using a Kester flux pen. This particular flux cleans pretty easily.

Paint - Stencils are the trick, but for my purposes a small flat coffee stirrer is the perfect paintbrush. You don't have to be Pablo Picasso as the paste-mass is drawn to the copper pads (not unconnected blobs). Too much and you'll get solder blobs underneath the pins ( thanks for that heads-up @PedalPCB )

Schtick - _Carefully_ place the component aligning pin to pad. I take extra time as good alignment really ties the pcb together man.

Bake - There are several presets and user defined programs based on the paste recipe and melting temp. I'm running mine outside under a covered porch (conveniently outside my lab) because I don't have the exhaust fan set up.

Here's the first test; a FV-1 on a PedalPCB Arachnid....pretty clean!






I plan to bake a whole pcb at once. I'll document it....stay tuned.


----------



## Coda (Mar 8, 2022)

How long till your mining your own germanium?…


----------



## fig (Mar 8, 2022)

Coda said:


> How long till your mining your own germanium?…


Utah isn't such a bad place to live.


----------



## fig (Mar 10, 2022)

Snuffy Fuzz arrived today. Unfortunately, I had no B2Ks on-hand *gasp*...but I knew a dude who did.


----------



## fig (Mar 10, 2022)

Some groovy adapter boards also arrived for my bag 'o KA2206.






This time, I am using some Kester paste in a syringe. It's much easier to work with per pad. Just keep a steady amount of pressure on the plunger, while keeping the syringe perpendicular to the pcb ( much like dobbing icing on a cake).






Here's the pcb doped up with the chip in place.






Then we set our Easy-Bake oven to the mode closest to the paste being used. There are, as with many ovens, "cold spots" so keep that in mind if paste doesn't flow. Just re-position the board and run the cycle again. The display shows the progress of the 7-minute cook time.






Once the alarm sounds [which does NOT go away automatically], the board has been cooled sufficiently for grubby digits.


----------



## Dan M (Mar 10, 2022)

For the self proclaimed village idiot you sure seem very organized, have a lot of nice shiny components, clean assemblies, interesting projects, generous giveaways, and a mad scientist vibe.  
If that’s what it takes to be the idiot, I’d say the bar has been set pretty high around here.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 10, 2022)

Totally! Fig for the win!!!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 10, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Totally! Fig for the win!!!


Inconceivably high bar, I must say.


----------



## fig (Mar 10, 2022)

You guys are way too kind! Most everything I've learned about electronics was directly from or inspired right here, by a really fine group of people. 

Speaking of contests, it would seem we need one to guess when I'll get ON my butt and measure those FETs for the contest. I think I'll have time tomorrow. 

I built out a bridge amp with the above chip...what's really kinda cool is, it's all caps. I haven't gotten to test it yet. I'll swing back around...😵💫


----------



## DAJE (Mar 11, 2022)

fig said:


> Snuffy Fuzz arrived today. Unfortunately, I had no B2Ks on-hand *gasp*...but I knew a dude who did.


I'm more intrigued by the way you're using SMT caps on a board designed for through-hole caps. Are you using some kind of adapter? Or just splodging them on there and running everything through your shiny new PCB oven?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 11, 2022)

fig said:


> You guys are way too kind! Most everything I've learned about electronics was directly from or inspired right here, by a really fine group of people.
> 
> Speaking of contests, it would seem we need one to guess when I'll get ON my butt and measure those FETs for the contest. I think I'll have time tomorrow.
> 
> I built out a bridge amp with the above chip...what's really kinda cool is, it's all caps. I haven't gotten to test it yet. I'll swing back around...😵💫


Well, the Drone hasn't been keeping us up to date on the state of your Lawn so if that chore is done,
GET your BUTT into gear & test them FET's !!!


----------



## fig (Mar 13, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Well, the Drone hasn't been keeping us up to date on the state of your Lawn so if that chore is done,
> GET your BUTT into gear & test them FET's !!!


That was _such _an inspiring post I just couldn't let you down. All measured, sowed, and DB'd. The process was not as daunting as it first seemed, being such a tiny DUT. Once you get the feel for handling the little buggers, they aren't so tough. I was able to complete the task, start to finish in less than 2 hours.

Now onto the next "Guess How Many?"! 🤪


----------



## fig (Mar 13, 2022)

DAJE said:


> I'm more intrigued by the way you're using SMT caps on a board designed for through-hole caps. Are you using some kind of adapter? Or just splodging them on there and running everything through your shiny new PCB oven?


Those are actually through-hole, but you _could _easily use an SMD. A consideration is, you'd be soldering taller components first, but that's only a slight nuisance.


----------



## Coda (Mar 13, 2022)

Is the dual Fuzz Face (the Fig Face) gonna be SMD now?…


----------



## fig (Mar 13, 2022)

Coda said:


> Is the dual Fuzz Face (the Fig Face) gonna be SMD now?…


We'll need Derek in on this caper. He alone wields the alchemy of Si to Ge.


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 13, 2022)

fig said:


> We'll need Derek in on this caper. He alone wields the alchemy of Si to Ge.



If alchemy means me talking shit about fuzz then maybe...😂


----------



## fig (Mar 13, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> If alchemy means me talking shit about fuzz then maybe...😂


Talking or _taking it_ for sure!
How've you been sir?


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 13, 2022)

fig said:


> Talking or _taking it_ for sure!
> How've you been sir?



Livin the dream. Getting ready to build your giveaway fuzz!


----------



## fig (Mar 14, 2022)

Far out man! 🥰 I'll play the hell out of it (or into it...depending on whom you ask I suppose).


----------



## fig (Mar 14, 2022)

Oh hey...the mail dude brought me some groovy new stuff from Robert and Brian.

These little guys will go together in the Easy-Bake and 3 will _maybe _be used in a future giveaway.....assuming they survive the infrared inferno that awaits them. _I wonder how that plastic trimmer will fare?_...anyhoo...


----------



## Barry (Mar 14, 2022)

fig said:


> Oh hey...the mail dude brought me some groovy new stuff from Robert and Brian.
> 
> These little guys will go together in the Easy-Bake and 3 will _maybe _be used in a future giveaway.....assuming they survive the infrared inferno that awaits them. _I wonder how that plastic trimmer will fare?_...anyhoo...


You must have the patience of Job to populate those by hand, they should have sent you a stencil


----------



## fig (Mar 14, 2022)

It's really not bad (but a stencil would be dreamy...perhaps a cricut program?) You just dab along the pads with the syringe...I'll try to do a short video.


----------



## jclegg (Mar 15, 2022)

fig said:


> _I wonder how that plastic trimmer will fare?_...anyhoo...



Populate those thru-hole parts after the fact and solder conventionally.


----------



## fig (Mar 15, 2022)

jclegg said:


> Populate those thru-hole parts after the fact and solder conventionally.


Absolutely!  Hey, thanks again for the display coding. I plan to use that this weekend.


----------



## jclegg (Mar 15, 2022)

You're welcome! I've modded the code to work on a 0.96" display  (this one is an SPI but I'm actually using an I2C version)




And here's the 'enclosure' I'm building for my Daisy project


And where the display will reside in the upper horn:


----------



## music6000 (Mar 15, 2022)

fig said:


> Oh hey...the mail dude brought me some groovy new stuff from Robert and Brian.
> 
> These little guys will go together in the Easy-Bake and 3 will _maybe _be used in a future giveaway.....assuming they survive the infrared inferno that awaits them. _I wonder how that plastic trimmer will fare?_...anyhoo...


Baked Trimmer:


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 15, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Baked Trimmer:
> View attachment 24075



That's how you get the flavor though...


----------



## fig (Mar 15, 2022)

Looks like it might ooze tone!


----------



## fig (Mar 16, 2022)

I've got the pots glued to the Snuffy Fuzz and it sounds fuzzy.....in a good way! I've a few other guitars to try but my J-Bass with active pups liked it pretty well, and the PRS keeps up. The enclosure is en-route so I should have something for the Build Reports soon.


----------



## fig (Mar 16, 2022)

More Phun with Fasers!

I put forth the question _"Can you mix and match N-Channel FETs in a phaser circuit as long as the Vgs-off values match?"_

The dog wasn't buying it though, so I accepted the challenge. Having all of my measured FETs in a DB is _real_ handy for things like this. So I sorted and filtered myself 2 MMB5457s and 2-2N5246s. I'll also try with 4 different FETs, but I'm pretty certain the results will be similar. I tested with a mixed duo vs same PN duo and it was peachy.
It works perfectly. Eat flux puppy! (I hope she didn't hear that) You can still get the same dreamy creamy goodness with a mix-n-match set.

Next challenge: _Just how low and or high can you go with Vgs-off values and still make magic?_

Stay tuned...
Thanks for reading!


----------



## fig (Mar 17, 2022)

Good News Everyone!

I've come up with the premise for "_Guess How Many V?" ⁉️_🤯‼️

Once I've managed to satisfy my FETlust, as apparently that's not yet the case...I plan to create [dramatic voice] V I R T U R A L (that doesn't have the kick it did 30 years ago) matched sets spanning ALL qualifying FETs. Guessers will try to determine the number of matched quads from the mix-n-match inventory. Exciting, isn't it? _Well frankly, I guess not._

Be that as it may, may it be. Let it Be. Be the ball. Meanwhile, I gotta get on the ball (groceries just got here).


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 17, 2022)

fig said:


> Meanwhile, I gotta get on the ball (groceries just got here).



When I hear the garage door open, my muscles are required as well!


----------



## Barry (Mar 17, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> When I hear the garage door open, my muscles are required as well!


Funny how they train us and we don't even realize it's happening


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Kinda quiet in here...let's build something!

Wait, THIS is what mere mention of, strikes fear in the hearts of seasoned builders?







Looking at the associated grocery list it appears to be on-hand kinda stuff, it's raining, so I'll try to get it populated and working this morning. It shouldn't be an issue...._There! _I've COMPLETELY and UTTERLY jinxed this build. Why? Because it's Saturday and raining, duh! Pay attention.

I'll go sweep off the bench...see you in a bit.


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Kinda quiet in here...let's build something!
> 
> Wait, THIS is what mere mention of, strikes fear in the hearts of seasoned builders?
> 
> ...



I’m not sure I understand why people have trouble with that one.

It’s a HUGE, sparsely populated board.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

It's likely just coincidental, and I certainly don't want to make light of another's woes, but this sucker is nearly legendary for making grown men cry.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

One day, if I'm still alive, I'd like to do one of those live tube things and build a pedal with interaction. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 19, 2022)

I had no problem with that one either. I did forget to post a build report tho so I guess it doesn’t really count?


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 19, 2022)

I worked in nuclear prior to the utilities and I was at a dual unit site. 

Unit 1 was first gen, 60s vintage. Unit 2 was post Three Mile Island. 

There was so much open space in the buildings of Unit 1 that you could play recreational sports in there. 

Unit 2 was like a jungle gym from Dante’s version of hell. 

The Parantheses reminds me of Unit 1.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I worked in nuclear prior to the utilities and I was at a dual unit site.
> 
> Unit 1 was first gen, 60s vintage. Unit 2 was post Three Mile Island.
> 
> ...


You didn't mod anything while there right?


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> You didn't mod anything while there right?



I did! I was in Electrical Design and we called all the changes modifications.

Although rest easy because it was all paper stuff I did.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

I populate boards starting with resistors. I grab enough of whatever value is next in line and fill in the blanks.


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> I populate boards starting with resistors. I grab enough of whatever value is next in line and fill in the blanks.



Are those blue resistors Vishay/Dale types?


----------



## Dan M (Mar 19, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I’m not sure I understand why people have trouble with that one.
> 
> It’s a HUGE, sparsely populated board.


My guess is:  The unobtainium / expense of the Life pedal brings new builders here.  It’s how I found this place and it was my second build after a BYOC Crown Jewel.

But back on topic:  Fig, I’m interested to see this build.  It’s my favorite ppcb pedal so far.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Are those blue resistors Vishay/Dale types?


Yes. RN55 package


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Okay, after feeding and letting pup out for potty...here are the resistors in place. I try to keep the printed values facing up in case of troubles. 

The pins make a great stand....now onto diodes and taller components.


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Yes. RN55 package



RN55 are 1/8W, right?


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> RN55 are 1/8W, right?


They are MIL-spec rated 1/8w, but civilian 1/4w.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Whenever I see GE diode, it means _"season to taste"_, and since I'm not breadboarding it, I'll socket those. Let's glue these suckers!


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> They are MIL-spec rated 1/8w, but civilian 1/4w.



Thank you for clearing that up. I always wondered about that.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

All glued in....time for a break...


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

But _first, _ a PSA...

[Karl Malden] Don't solder without them!


----------



## Barry (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Okay, after feeding and letting pup out for potty...here are the resistors in place. I try to keep the printed values facing up in case of troubles.
> 
> The pins make a great stand....now onto diodes and taller components.


So, you're not a clip as go kinda guy


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

giovanni said:


> I had no problem with that one either. I did forget to post a build report tho so I guess it doesn’t really count?


Of course it counts! I'd hate to think the only means of validation is a build report


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Barry said:


> So, you're not a clip as go kinda guy


I clip 'em after soldering. Kind of in waves I guess. Wow, that break was amazing...time for some tunes and a few sockets....


----------



## giovanni (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> I clip 'em after soldering. Kind of in waves I guess. Wow, that break was amazing...time for some tunes and a few sockets....


I do the same exact thing!


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

The sockets are buttoned in..time for film and tantalum caps...


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh man, I see that 1.5KΩ resistor is out of line above..bummer


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

That's it for the caps...time for _another_ break 😁


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

...except that 100uF...crap!


----------



## andare (Mar 19, 2022)

How do you solder through that forest of leads? I only do a few at a time before i get stuck in the branches so to speak 
I also clip em after soldering


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

andare said:


> How do you solder through that forest of leads? I only do a few at a time before i get stuck in the branches so to speak
> I also clip em after soldering


I make my way 'round the outer perimeter and solder at least one pin of each. If there are a plethora of pins, I'll clip at the halfway mark....(and take a break, LOL)


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Okay so the wayward capacitor has been wrangled in, and the transistors and MOSFET are all snug in their pads.
Man, that polymer really ties the board together.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Time for a break...if I'm not back in 10...I got a better deal


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh hey...there are some more transistor holes to fill...geez, I think it's growing pads or something.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Groovy, those tested fine and are in place. Now, time to peek at the build doc....I need to know the switch type. 
Okay...2P4T...got it.

Poof! With all the pots and switch soldered, it's.....you guessed it...time for a break.....this is fun!


----------



## Dan M (Mar 19, 2022)

Getting close now.   Shall I start hitting “refresh” over in the troubleshooting forum?


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Dan M said:


> Getting close now.   Shall I start hitting “refresh” over in the troubleshooting forum?


I'd leave the light on at the _very_ least.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

It appears the DIST and BOOST switches can use the standard doodad board, but not the OCTAVE. (this is where the audience chimes in....)


----------



## Robert (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> It appears the DIST and BOOST switches can use the standard doodad board, but not the OCTAVE. (this is where the audience chimes in....)



That is correct.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Thank you! 😘 (such a sweetie)

The bus wire has been soldered [drama ensues]


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

This will be a bit tricky because I don't have an enclosure for it. I did print the drill template and will use it to drill 2 holes in a crap enclosure to folder the foot switches in the correct place (well theoretically).


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

One alignment jig. Nothing fancy. It doesn't matter that the holes align side-by-side...as long as they are the correct distance apart. I drilled it as I imagined it would make things easiest. Time for another break....


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Okay, the outboard switches are RTG. I suppose I _could_ pinch leads 2-3 on that center switch and take a test drive....

I'll take another break and think it over...feel free to offer laughter or suggestion.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Last one rigged to solder.


----------



## Coda (Mar 19, 2022)

Don’t forget the the 308. I have a few id you need one…


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Frankenwire complete.


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh....time for a break....and maybe some dinner


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Time to light this candle....what say ye?


----------



## giovanni (Mar 19, 2022)

What did you use for the bus wires?


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Sounds great!  (at least using the function generator and bench amp). I'll just need to try out some Ge diodes. I wont say it's a done-deal until I plug a guitar into it, but yeah....mark it Donnie!


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

giovanni said:


> What did you use for the bus wires?


I use 20awg from tubesandmore. Looks like they are out atm...I've got a spool if you want to try some. I also have some 22awg as well.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh that’s easy enough to find, thanks!


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Carefully plugged it into a guitar and amp using the same test rig. I put some Ge diodes in, but will need some real play-time to pick the right ones. All the functions seem to be working. My wife has headache, so I had to keep it as quiet as possible, which wasn't easy. That thing is a beast! Sounds good. Myth dispelled. Thanks for reading! Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 19, 2022)

Perhaps the name should be updated from parenthesis to noob grinder


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Perhaps the name should be updated from parenthesis to noob grinder


Indeed. 

As with any build, take your time....and be sure to take a LOT of breaks.....😬 Breaks are the most important thing....those, and guarding against the _impurifying of our precious bodily fluids_.


----------



## Barry (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Indeed.
> 
> As with any build, take your time....and be sure to take a LOT of breaks.....😬 Breaks are the most important thing....those, and guarding against the _impurifying of our precious bodily fluids_.


Beer?


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Barry said:


> Beer?


Thank you, don't mind if I do. 

Again...this pedal can be extremely loud. I had my Fender CDR on 2. (wherever is the lowest)...my Tele at the same....granted, the pedal could have been turned way up but I had a _Marty, don't use the amplifier!_ moment. I need a break....


----------



## Coda (Mar 19, 2022)

Good job. I’m proud of you. Now get yourself a proper enclosure!…


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Right! To the Tayda-mobile!


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Hmm...no drill template. I'll just DIY it. 1590XX eh?

Found it!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Hmm...no drill template. I'll just DIY it. 1590XX eh?


Yep, comes after Page 5 of Build docs!


----------



## fig (Mar 19, 2022)

Ordered. I also got 50 of those cute little smd201s .🥰


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 20, 2022)

So this what was meant when somebody told me to “Get a Life!”?

At first I thought he said “Get a wife”, but I have one and getting another… well they’re like potato-chips — next thing you know you’ve got a harem, or was it an empty bag? A polygamy suit? Well, something…

Nice build Fig, but if I took that many breaks I’d never get anything done. Who am I kidding? I don’t get anything done now, without breaks. Just lots of fractures.


----------



## fig (Mar 20, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> So this what was meant when somebody told me to “Get a Life!”?
> 
> At first I thought he said “Get a wife”, but I have one and getting another… well they’re like potato-chips — next thing you know you’ve got a harem, or was it an empty bag? A polygamy suit? Well, something…
> 
> Nice build Fig, but if I took that many breaks I’d never get anything done. Who am I kidding? I don’t get anything done now, without breaks. Just lots of fractures.



It's difficult to be certain whether in fact we live between building pedals, build pedals between living, or even build pedals FOR a living. I've come to realize _all_ warrant many breaks, but that _could_ just be me. As @jeffwhitfield sang and was ripped off by a couple of hippie-type troubadours I am a 🪨 , and a rock feels no pain. But if you're hit by one -you will. Now I wonder why Jeff and Garfunky would argue over who gets to be more like an inanimate object? Life's funny that way I suppose.

As for polygamy, Geometry was never my best subject so I'll be of no use there. I do wish, hope, pray all the best for both all of you. Pass the chips please. All these breaks give me the munchies.


----------



## fig (Mar 20, 2022)

My goodness I just had a fright!

I walked into my lab and nearly called 911, for "someone" had ransacked the place!  _Parenthesis!_

I think I might work towards doing one of those streaming kajiggers. That picture snapping with my old cellophone took nearly as long as building the pedal ( and yes....thankfully there were breaks ). I just need a wee more space before anything such as that.

House-hunting has proven to be extremely frustrating. Not just because the market is currently in a shambles (naturally), but also because we actually have to consider our _age _when looking. This was brought to my attention by my wife, whose consul I held in high regard....up until that moment.  Really?!! We can't just pick out a house we want and can afford? She's right of course. It's consideration for things most of you wont be _considerating_ for ages right? Don't blink my friends....don't blink.

Meanwhile, I've a bench to restore to a usable status, and you've something more interesting to do than read this post. 😘


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 20, 2022)

Don’t forget to stop and smell the Rosemary…


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 20, 2022)

fig said:


> My goodness I just had a fright!
> 
> I walked into my lab and nearly called 911, for "someone" had ransacked the place!  _Parenthesis!_
> 
> ...



I’m planning out the finishing of my basement now and I’m going to carve out a permanent workspace when I do.


----------



## fig (Mar 20, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Don’t forget to stop and smell the Rosemary…


in da cart...


----------



## tcpoint (Mar 21, 2022)

I ordered one of those smd sorting boxes.  Makes sorting much easier.  I had 45 mmbf5457 that I ordered awhile ago.  Got 4 quads.  I only plan on keeping two quads so if anybody needs a quad, dm me.  I'm sorting some 2sk209-gr by idss.  You need two two matched pairs for a Blues Driver.


----------



## fig (Mar 21, 2022)

_Next up...._

...I take on The Pharmacist! [very dramatic yet somehow comforting with a touch of spring music]

Revolver/Rubber Soul _imho_ are _arguably_ the Fab Four's Finest. Just thought I'd add that...not sure why though....oh, yes..the song Doctor Robert is on one of 'em, and so Pharmacist/Doctor...yeah that's what it was....groovy.

I've had several requests from members to take _more_ breaks, so we'll work those in as time permits.

This build is special because the graphics are under the masterful direction of @SYLV9ST9R and will be my first Tayda UV submission. What could go wrong? (shhhh.....the whole cockiness seemed to work on the last pedal...I'm hoping it holds true).






I'll look over the build doc and make sure I have everything (duh Fig...you probably should have done _that_ first).


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 21, 2022)

fig said:


> Revolver/Rubber Soul _imho_ are _arguably_ the Fab Four's Finest.



I think Revolver is their greatest. Time has muted some of it's daring and groundbreaking nature but it is in effect a much more monumental step forward than Sgt. Pepper's was.

Revolver to Sgt. Pepper's seems like a small step compared to Rubber Soul to Revolver.


----------



## Coda (Mar 21, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I think Revolver is their greatest. Time has muted some of it's daring and groundbreaking nature but it is in effect a much more monumental step forward than Sgt. Pepper's was.
> 
> Revolver to Sgt. Pepper's seems like a small step compared to Rubber Soul to Revolver.



Revolver is not possible without the shift in the songwriting, exemplified by Rubber Soul. Gone were the lovey dovey tunes, replaced by themes of self-doubt, the passage of time/nostalgia, arson, and so on. The difference may be subtle, but its a big difference. Sure, new themes began appearing earlier, but Rubber Soul was the first time the Beatles cut an _album_...something as a whole. George Harrison considered Rubber Soul and Revolver as a double album. One was an exploration in songwriting, the other an exploration of sonic potential...with the help of Geoff Emerick. Rubber Soul would have sounded much much different if Normal Smith had moved on before and not after its recording...


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 21, 2022)

Built a Pharmacist myself. Nice pedal with some good tones. I’ll find a sing for it at some point. Probably a Beatles cover. 🤪


----------



## DAJE (Mar 21, 2022)

I have a Pharmacist ready to go, but a few others in the queue before it.

Rubber Soul and Revolver are both masterpieces. I'm going to go out on a limb here, though, and say that side one of Help! - which preceded Rubber Soul - is clearly showing the way toward the genius of the following albums.

1 Help!
2 The Night Before
3 You've Got to Hide Your Love Away
4 I Need You (George Harrison)
5 Another Girl
6 You're Going to Lose That Girl
7 Ticket to Ride

Not every track is outstanding, but it's a great collection of songs.

Side two is a bit weaker, but it does feature Yesterday. And I love Ringo's version of Act Naturally. Paul's _I've Just Seen a Face_ is less successful than John's Dylanesque tune on side one, but it's a cool Beatles deep track in its own right.


----------



## Coda (Mar 21, 2022)

DAJE said:


> I have a Pharmacist ready to go, but a few others in the queue before it.
> 
> Rubber Soul and Revolver are both masterpieces. I'm going to go out on a limb here, though, and say that side one of Help! - which preceded Rubber Soul - is clearly showing the way toward the genius of the following albums.
> 
> ...



“I’ve Just Seen a Face” was the opening track on the US release of Rubber Soul…which was edited to be more folk rock than anything. Revolver was also edited for the US market. It’s interesting when you talk to someone who’s experience with Rubber Soul was the original US release. It’s like they never really heard it. I was lucky to have inherited a great-uncle’s UK import version as a kid. Rubber Soul is my favorite Beatles album…


----------



## fig (Mar 21, 2022)

Coda said:


> “I’ve Just Seen a Face” was the opening track on the US release of Rubber Soul…which was edited to be more folk rock than anything. Revolver was also edited for the US market. It’s interesting when you talk to someone who’s experience with Rubber Soul was the original US release. It’s like they never really heard it. I was lucky to have inherited a great-uncle’s UK import version as a kid. Rubber Soul is my favorite Beatles album…


They weren't happy at all with US releases particularly around that time from what I recall reading. Artistry and business are strange bedfellows.


----------



## DAJE (Mar 22, 2022)

Coda said:


> “I’ve Just Seen a Face” was the opening track on the US release of Rubber Soul…which was edited to be more folk rock than anything. Revolver was also edited for the US market. It’s interesting when you talk to someone who’s experience with Rubber Soul was the original US release. It’s like they never really heard it. I was lucky to have inherited a great-uncle’s UK import version as a kid. Rubber Soul is my favorite Beatles album…


I thought they'd stopped doing US versions by that time. Interesting. Here in Australia we got the UK versions - in some cases direct imports from the UK. Before my time, but I do have some Beatles LPs that are local pressings and some that are UK pressings. Not that I've played any of my vinyl LPs for a very long time. At least I know not to call them "vinyls" though.

EDIT: Sgt Pepper was indeed the first Beatles LP to have the same track listing on both sides of the Atlantic. Not that I doubted you, @Coda.


----------



## Coda (Mar 22, 2022)

DAJE said:


> I thought they'd stopped doing US versions by that time. Interesting. Here in Australia we got the UK versions - in some cases direct imports from the UK. Before my time, but I do have some Beatles LPs that are local pressings and some that are UK pressings. Not that I've played any of my vinyl LPs for a very long time. At least I know not to call them "vinyls" though.
> 
> EDIT: Sgt Pepper was indeed the first Beatles LP to have the same track listing on both sides of the Atlantic. Not that I doubted you, @Coda.



There are twice as many US albums than UK: Capitol Records would take a UK album (14 tracks, with no singles or b-sides), and split it into two 12 track albums, including singles and b-sides. Sgt. Pepper was indeed the first album with one track listing, as well as the first album that had a decent stereo mix. Some of the previous stereo mixes are horrible: Please Please Me (mixed as three tracks) has all of the instruments to the left, all the vocals to the right, and the reverb in the middle. Listen with headphones and it can be pretty rough. Starting with With the Beatles, they made 4 track mixes, but the stereo mix was still all over the place: mono drums panned way left or right, bass opposite, guitars opposite vocals. Sometimes it’s a little disorienting. Stereo, despite being invented, more or less, by EMI, was a novelty in the UK, so they didn’t really focus on that mix. In the US stereo was far more popular. Sometimes they would take a mono mix and use it to make a “Duophonic” stereo mix; fake stereo, basically. They would split the mono mix into two tracks panned left and right. One would have bass up and treble cut, and the other could have treble up and bass cut. Then they would slightly delay one of the tracks, and then apply copious amounts of reverb from the Capital Records reverb chamber (designed by Les Paul). The result was a track that had stereo depth, but no actual stereo. Pet Sounds is a famous example of this, since Brian Wilson never did stereo mixes, since he only can hear out of one ear…


----------



## fig (Mar 22, 2022)

DAJE said:


> At least I know not to call them "vinyls" though.


I've always called them "records" so count me clueless....oh wait..we've already painted that pony eh?


----------



## mybud (Mar 22, 2022)

fig said:


> I've always called them "records" so count me clueless....oh wait..we've already painted that pony eh?


On a spinning wheel ride?


----------



## fig (Mar 22, 2022)

mybud said:


> On a spinning wheel ride?


You know it. The last line of that song encapsulates the median response of audiences throughout my musical career. 

_That wasn't very good. _[laughter follows]


----------



## DAJE (Mar 22, 2022)

fig said:


> I've always called them "records" so count me clueless....oh wait..we've already painted that pony eh?


I call them that too. Or LPs and singles if I need to be more precise. I sold off many of mine years ago, I should sell off the rest. A few have sentimental value but most are just taking up space.


----------



## mybud (Mar 22, 2022)

fig said:


> You know it. The last line of that song encapsulates the median response of audiences throughout my musical career.
> 
> _That wasn't very good. _[laughter follows]


D'you mean: 'Someone's waiting just for you
Spinning wheel spinning through
*Drop all your troubles by the riverside* (this part)
Ride a painted pony, let the spinning wheel fly.(?)'

The confusion is about what exactly is the last line, since different sources quote this differently.

FWIW I always loved Jim Fielder's bass-playing on that album, esp. on 'Blues: Part ii,' with a simple but compelling groove in the fast section. And if you can't drop all your troubles by the riverside, where else is there?


----------



## fig (Mar 22, 2022)

Hey, this Pharmacist pcb has some SOT-23 pads for 5457s so I get to use the EZ-Bake again. Those will go on first. I've got to flow a Raincoat module along with it. You know what that means.......more crappy phone pics! yay!

By the way, if you or anyone you know or bump into on the subway ever want to see something built, attempted, explained, etc., just let me know and I'll do my best to A) remember to do it, and B)....well I've forgotten what B was, but I'm sure it's just legalities and disclaimers in the finest of prints.


----------



## Phil hodson (Mar 22, 2022)

Great thread. 
How about Byzantium Flanger, Duophase, Electrovibe (full or mini) not that I have those sitting waiting on my desk or anything 🤣🤦‍♂️🙄


----------



## fig (Mar 22, 2022)

I think we can do those, and maybe a VIIB for good measure ....


----------



## Phil hodson (Mar 22, 2022)

Perfect! Sounds like a plan to me. I will get the popcorn ready 🤣


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 22, 2022)

fig said:


> I think we can do those, and maybe a VIIB for good measure ....


Let's see....nope....got it....nope....got it. Strangely enough, the Byzantium and VIIB are the only two that I just don't feel like taking on. Maybe one day...but for now, I kinda have what I need. Already got decent vibrato and flangers. I mean, what good is one more of each? (famous last words)


----------



## fig (Mar 22, 2022)

I've no idea if I have the parts for those or not. I know I have some of the correct lamps and a pile of LDRs I can measure. I just got some 5088s so I can sort through those. A brief look at the pcb says I will need some stubby caps and some additional trimmers, but Mouser can fix that. How about we follow the Pharmacist with the Mini?


----------



## fig (Mar 22, 2022)

Yup, I needed the stubby ECs. Mouser was out of the ones prescribed in the parts list but I think I found some nice subs. I'll verify when they get here and give a link if they meet specs (I'm pretty certain they will). I had a matched set of LDRs and the correct bulb already put aside for this.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 22, 2022)

fig said:


> Yup, I needed the stubby ECs. Mouser was out of the ones prescribed in the parts list but I think I found some nice subs. I'll verify when they get here and give a link if they meet specs (I'm pretty certain they will). I had a matched set of LDRs and the correct bulb already put aside for this.


What does a non-stubby IC look like? 🤪


----------



## fig (Mar 22, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> What does a non-stubby IC look like? 🤪


Here at Fig's Bench, we strive to answer _all_ questions Jeff. 😃 
Check your DM 😘


----------



## music6000 (Mar 22, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Let's see....nope....got it....nope....got it. Strangely enough, the Byzantium and VIIB are the only two that I just don't feel like taking on. Maybe one day...but for now, I kinda have what I need. Already got decent vibrato and flangers. I mean, what good is one more of each? (famous last words)


What 's the verdict on the Joyo Flanger, I like mine!!!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 22, 2022)

fig said:


> Hey, this Pharmacist pcb has some SOT-23 pads for 5457s so I get to use the EZ-Bake again. Those will go on first. I've got to flow a Raincoat module along with it. You know what that means.......more crappy phone pics! yay!
> 
> By the way, if you or anyone you know or bump into on the subway ever want to see something built, attempted, explained, etc., just let me know and I'll do my best to A) remember to do it, and B)....well I've forgotten what B was, but I'm sure it's just legalities and disclaimers in the finest of prints.


I was going to go all out on the Parmacist if I build it?
It was going into 120mm x 120mm Enclosure:


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 22, 2022)

music6000 said:


> What 's the verdict on the Joyo Flanger, I like mine!!!


You know…I never did get one. Should probably get one for posterity’s sake.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 22, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> You know…I never did get one. Should probably get one for posterity’s sake.


Here's a gut shot:
Joyo use crap hookup wire, nearly every time you open them up a wire breaks off !!!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 23, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Here's a gut shot:
> Joyo use crap hookup wire, nearly every time you open them up a wire breaks off !!!


Then why did you open it? 🤪

Other than that, looks like a fairly decent board.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 23, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Then why did you open it? 🤪
> 
> Other than that, looks like a fairly decent board.


This 2009 PCB shot is available online with all those values !!!
I would want a gut shot if I was buying it now, probably all SMD!!!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 23, 2022)

music6000 said:


> This 2009 PCB shot is available online with all those values !!!
> I would want a gut shot if I was buying it now, probably all SMD!!!


Guess we’ll find out. I have one on order. 😜


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

Update on _The Pharmacist!_

Nothing ground-breaking, but I did select and bake the 5457s on this morning. Naturally, I took some crappy phone pics, as I know how much you enjoy those! 

One thing (of many I am certain) I failed to point out in my last EZ-Bake oven demonstration, was using the silkscreen for proper alignment. Our tallest saw fit to mark the FETs with a groovy little box, because well, take a look. You can't see the pads due to the paste! Granted, I went a wee heavy with it, but not too shabby.


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm not planning to use these, but when realized the only 5m1Ω resistors I have are SMD  I thought, sure I can do that!

So I made some through-hole 5m1Ω out of them and some .125w through-hole resistor leads.

I used some heat tape to hold the pieces in place. the lead is one piece at this time







After baking...I can see that the rear of the oven is a bit warmer.






Now I just have to snip the bit in the center....careful goofy!






Hot dog!


----------



## Coda (Mar 23, 2022)

fig said:


> I'm not planning to use these, but when realized the only 5m1Ω resistors I have are SMD  I thought, sure I can do that!
> 
> So I made some through-hole 5m1Ω out of them and some .125w through-hole resistor leads.
> 
> ...



Impressive.


----------



## Coda (Mar 23, 2022)

Next challenge: fashion a BBD from a handful of Tic-Tac’s and some popsicle sticks…


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

Coda said:


> Impressive.


Well, it was that or another load of laundry.


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

Coda said:


> Next challenge: fashion a BBD from a handful of Tic-Tac’s and some popsicle sticks…


got any Tic-Tacs?


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 23, 2022)

You are a mad man converting SMD to TH 🤣


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 23, 2022)

fig said:


> Well, it was that or another load of laundry.




Mmmore like…


----------



## Coda (Mar 23, 2022)

I’ll add this…just cause.


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

After having a song written about me AND winning a pedal, I mowed some grass and made a bit of progress on _The Pharmacist!_ 

I ordered some 5m1Ω and I didn't have an 820pF in a suitable package so I have that inbound as well. Incidentally, those ECs are what I'll also be using in the upcoming ElectroVibe Mini build. They are 6.3mm in height and are rated ≥16VDC so


----------



## fig (Mar 28, 2022)

Small update on the _Parentheses; _remember my triple-footswitch guesstimate wiring? No? It's a page or two back, but probably not worth looking....anyway the point is, when the Tayda pre-drilled enclosure arrived for it today...it *FELL *in...no adjusting or putzing...no kiddin! Even an idiot gets lucky, now and then.

I'm getting worried now. 😟


----------



## zgrav (Mar 28, 2022)

Those ECs look great.


----------



## fig (Mar 28, 2022)

zgrav said:


> Those ECs look great.


They do tie the board together nicely...that double-decker should be a breeze (he says with an obvious over-confidence). A breeze...👌


----------



## Barry (Mar 28, 2022)

I got these NIchicon 4.7 35v super compact EC's from EG they're almost smaller than the tantalums (which are 4.7 also)


----------



## fig (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice! I think I had those in a cart, but it's probably too late now. I keep forgetting to check out before the deadline. 
I had to start re-labeling their baggies with actual PNs instead of their stock #.


----------



## Barry (Mar 28, 2022)

fig said:


> Nice! I think I had those in a cart, but it's probably too late now. I keep forgetting to check out before the deadline.
> I had to start re-labeling their baggies with actual PNs instead of their stock #.


I got plenty if you need some, and relabeling is what I'm doing now


----------



## fig (Mar 29, 2022)

Barry said:


> I got plenty if you need some, and relabeling is what I'm doing now


You are a very kind soul. 🥰 I checked and they were still the same price so before they noticed I grabbed some.😁


----------



## fig (Mar 29, 2022)

I was going to finish out the bits on _The Parentheses _and had to decide on the jackage <---highly technical term.

I had just been reading THIS thread about the _INs and OUTs of Jacks® 😉 , _so I'm cross-linking them. I decided to go with closed jacks for 3 reasons;

1. _The Parentheses_ has an atypical IN/OUT pad placement.
2. I was out of open Baby Lumbergs...I've remedied that 😬
3. The open Switchcraft would have worked perfectly. One up - one down but I was feeling fairly symmetrical this morning 😑 so I went with the.....sorry had to go back and read what I chose...the closed jacks. Why? I'm gonna tell you, just keep reading....sheeesh!

The closed jacks offer a mod. Yes, you can modjack and didn't even know it!

Here's the unhappy couple now....no symmetry, no zen. 








But wait, what's this? A set of groovy-grooves, right where I need them! Groovy!








I'll use my center punch to pop the dentent/tab that corresponds to the TIP.








Then just reset the tab with a small plier and slide it into it's new slot! Man I like easy!
Now there is a happy couple! 🤩








Thanks for reading! 😍


----------



## zgrav (Mar 29, 2022)

impressive attention to detail, sir!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 29, 2022)

fig said:


> jackage


😂😂 Remember folks, Harry Klippton  is watching


----------



## fig (Mar 29, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> 😂😂 Remember folks, Harry Klippton  is watching


[straightens lab coat and bench] then looks upward pensively.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 29, 2022)

"... super compact EC's from EG ..."

what source is EG?  those are some impressively small ECaps


----------



## fig (Mar 29, 2022)

@zgrav

The ECs came from Mouser, however EG _does _currently have some 4u7 in as small a package.









						G24136 - (Pkg 25) Super Compact Nichicon 4.7uF 35V Radial Electrolytic Capacitor
					

<p>Prime Nichicon 4.7uF 35VDC electrolytic capacitor measures only 0.161" diameter x 0.2" tall. Tolerance is 20%. Rated 105°C. Has 2 full length radial leads. On tape and reel. Sold in a package of 25.




					www.goldmine-elec-products.com
				




The tiny SM caps also came from EG









						G25692 - (Pkg 50) Cornell Dubilier (CDE) 390pf ±5% 50V Radial Dipped Silver Mica Capacitor
					

<p>Cornell Dubilier Electronics (CDE) 390pf 50V radial dipped silver mica capacitor has a ±5% tolerance. High stability low loss quality type used in power RF circuits, oscillators and tuned circuits. Size 0.25" wide x 0.18" tall x 0.15" thick. Brand new -




					www.goldmine-elec-products.com
				




The Mouser caps I used are in this post


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 29, 2022)

_"if you're not buying Nichicon, you're doing it wrong" 🎶🎶_


----------



## zgrav (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks --  I just drew a blank that EG was Electronic Goldmine.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 29, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> _"if you're not buying Nichicon, you're doing it wrong" 🎶🎶_


_"If you can't get Nichicon, go Lelon! We're second best, but that's better than the rest!"🎶🎶_


----------



## fig (Mar 29, 2022)

zgrav said:


> Thanks --  I just drew a blank that EG was Electronic Goldmine.


Yeah, my bad...I start throwing around acronyms and....wait, there should be an acronym for "acronym"....how 'bout "nym"? Catchy.


----------



## fig (Mar 29, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> _"If you can't get Nichicon, go Lelon! We're second best, but that's better than the rest!"🎶🎶_


_"Go Nichicon or explode resulting in noise along the signal path" 🎶_


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 29, 2022)

fig said:


> Yeah, my bad...I start throwing around acronyms and....wait, there should be an acronym for "acronym"....how 'bout "nym"? Catchy.


Next contest winner gets a copy of the DICNABABV


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 29, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Next contest winner gets a copy of the DICNABABV



Hope that’s not a close relative of Deez Nuts


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 30, 2022)

fig said:


> _"Go Nichicon or explode resulting in noise along the signal path" 🎶_



If you use Panasonic, betta not flaunt it! 🎶


----------



## Coda (Mar 30, 2022)

Image tagged in mr miyagi
					

An image tagged mr miyagi




					imgflip.com


----------



## fig (Mar 30, 2022)

Guess who now has Illustrator? Yep. No idea how to work it, but I feel the power rushing through my fingers in anticipation of mind-blowing enclosure graphics........someday.....now, what the heck does rasta have to do with images?


----------



## flemming (Mar 30, 2022)

Logos By Nick is a pretty good resource. You can check his YouTube channel or his site for a more comprehensive collection of videos.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 30, 2022)

flemming said:


> Logos By Nick is a pretty good resource. You can check his YouTube channel or his site for a more comprehensive collection of videos.


Seconded. I learned almost everything I know about inkscape from watching logos by Nick but 🤫


----------



## szukalski (Mar 31, 2022)

What's this talk about capacitor brands? I thought we bought based on the colour we want to lock away inside the enclosure?


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 31, 2022)

fig said:


> Guess who now has Illustrator? Yep. No idea how to work it, but I feel the power rushing through my fingers in anticipation of mind-blowing enclosure graphics........someday.....now, what the heck does rasta have to do with images?


Started using illustrator about 2 weeks ago. Took me a moment to get rolling but the tutorial from @jeffwhitfield was of great help to me started and to figure out the basics. https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/...enclosures-for-uv-printing.10590/#post-105783

I emailed Spencer @amplifyfun and he was very kind in answering all of my questions. He sent out templates which I found being a good working platform so you don't start from scratch. It already as a PedalPCB layers with all the center point position loaded. It's quickly became an essential tool. 

The thing I found useful about using indesign is that there are 1000's of tutorials available for just any function or subject you may need. 

 Other tools I found useful: 

- Vector pack from OnTheRoadEffects that contains all the pedal hardware you may need  http://www.ontheroadeffects.com/vectorpack/ . There website is not functioning right now but @jeffwhitfield might be able to help you with this ... I would share my files but they are corrupted ... sorry. The hardware images help me figure out where to position my text and artwork and give you a good feel. 

- @dmnCrawler site and posts were also very useful. https://www.pachydermpedals.com/tutorials/templates/ was also very useful. It seamed more oriented for Affinity Designer users but found a lot of useful tips. I use his knob surrounds designs on a couple of my creatives so far. 

- This was next level stuff for me but @gheorge77 posted a tutorial a while ago on different tools in AI to convert images to vector.   







			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/tayda-uv-printing.4245/page-36
		


I would be pleased to help you further if you decide to go down the Illustrator path. My skills and experience is still limited but I'm starting to understand the basic functions/tools and I've found workflow that works for me.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 31, 2022)

While I do like Adobe Illustrator, I keep wanting to go back to Affinity Designer. The reason is the cost. Adobe is just too damn expensive and, frankly, I don't use it enough to justify the cost. Affinity is a one-time cost and is waaaaaaaaayyyy cheaper. Went back to using it after confirming with Spencer at AmplifyFun that he can take Affinity files. Converted a few of my designs to Affinity and created a few new ones as well. Granted, there are a few things that are still easier to do in Illustrator. Still, considering the cost of Affinity, I think I might stick with it for a while.


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> While I do like Adobe Illustrator, I keep wanting to go back to Affinity Designer. The reason is the cost. Adobe is just too damn expensive and, frankly, I don't use it enough to justify the cost. Affinity is a one-time cost and is waaaaaaaaayyyy cheaper. Went back to using it after confirming with Spencer at AmplifyFun that he can take Affinity files. Converted a few of my designs to Affinity and created a few new ones as well. Granted, there are a few things that are still easier to do in Illustrator. Still, considering the cost of Affinity, I think I might stick with it for a while.


The learning curve seemed a bit steeper with Affinity in order to meet Tayda's requirements so I ante'd up at least until I'm familiar with the process as a whole. I'll be leaning heavily on everyone's write-ups and tutes. @SYLV9ST9R has been very patient with me. All I did was answer questions of preference. He did the rest. That could become a habit quickly  and I would quickly become a nuisance.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 31, 2022)

fig said:


> The learning curve seemed a bit steeper with Affinity in order to meet Tayda's requirements so I ante'd up at least until I'm familiar with the process as a whole. I'll be leaning heavily on everyone's write-ups and tutes. @SYLV9ST9R has been very patient with me. All I did was answer questions of preference. He did the rest. That could become a habit quickly  and I would quickly become a nuisance.


Yeah, but after working with AmplifyFun, I'm kinda jumping ship from Tayda for UV printing due to the hassle of the white layer. At that point, doesn't matter what you use to do your art as long as it's decent.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 31, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Yeah, but after working with AmplifyFun, I'm kinda jumping ship from Tayda for UV printing due to the hassle of the white layer. At that point, doesn't matter what you use to do your art as long as it's decent.


I would probably have done that too, but the shipping up North makes it prohibitive. @fig, I'll always be there to answer questions, but I'm pretty sure you're going to be up and running in quickly.


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Yeah, but after working with AmplifyFun, I'm kinda jumping ship from Tayda for UV printing due to the hassle of the white layer. At that point, doesn't matter what you use to do your art as long as it's decent.


I'll have to check them out as well, thanks!


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

Diving into SMD has brought many gadgets into play. Test/burn-in sockets for breadboarding, Hot-air stations, infrared rework ovens, solder paste and microscopes, etc. The newest addition is dull as dishwater, but exciting as ice cream......brb.......okay, so passives are passé' and a little dab with the syringe on each pad and pow (at least where 0803/0605 are used). ICs are a bit different. Drag soldering works well, but sometimes leaves a few bridges to be burned. 

I bought a couple of stencils to give a try. I'm sure all of you know how stencils work, but I'll show you anyway because I already took the pictures, so pay attention!

One SOP-28 SS stencil courtesy of _Proto-Advantage _and one SOP-28 CH341a.







Fit's fine...just fine.






Now you just align it over the pads...secure with a bit of kapton and you're ready to smear.






Next up....a break...then...swab the deck me hearties.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 31, 2022)

fig said:


> Diving into SMD has brought many gadgets into play. Test/burn-in sockets for breadboarding, Hot-air stations, infrared rework ovens, solder paste and microscopes, etc. The newest addition is dull as dishwater, but exciting as ice cream......brb.......okay, so passives are passé' and a little dab with the syringe on each pad and pow (at least where 0803/0605 are used). ICs are a bit different. Drag soldering works well, but sometimes leaves a few bridges to be burned.
> 
> I bought a couple of stencils to give a try. I'm sure all of you know how stencils work, but I'll show you anyway because I already took the pictures, so pay attention!
> 
> ...


That is a serious hack, man. Makes soldering way too easy.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 31, 2022)

Got me curious though. I wonder if there's a way to convert an SMD chip to a through-hole...something that can be inserted into a socket.


----------



## Jeff M. (Mar 31, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Got me curious though. I wonder if there's a way to convert an SMD chip to a through-hole...something that can be inserted into a socket.


Check out the “related products” under this stencil. Maybe those would work?




__





						Proto Advantage - SOIC-28 (1.27 mm pitch) Stainless Steel Stencil
					





					www.proto-advantage.com
				




I emailed them to see which stencil would be the likely one for SMDing an FV-1 and he said:
“The PA0011-S is the correct adapter match.  Please note, our stencils are designed for our adapters, so may not be a perfect match for your PCB”.


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

Here are some of mine...


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

FIg's Bench is getting messy today! 

Back to the baking show...the Chip Quik solder paste applied and the stencil removed. The right side is a wee low, but no worries. The pads will draw the solder to them.







The chip just needs to be positio.....oops...wrong chip!






Hot dog! Looks great. No cleaning was done to the board.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 31, 2022)

fig said:


> Here are some of mine...


Oh wow. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Oh wow. That's pretty awesome.


Most aren't useful for building pedals, but those small boards are for SOIC-8 2 DIP-8, and I've used a FV-1 board for a Muzzle build.


----------



## benny_profane (Mar 31, 2022)

fig said:


> Most aren't useful for building pedals, but those small boards are for SOIC-8 2 DIP-8, and I've used a FV-1 board for a Muzzle build.


You mean you don’t make your fuzz faces with a TQFP?


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

Here's a one-of-a-kind prototype...nobody steal this one alright?

You combine these two ......







...and create......








a DIP-8 2 SOIC-8 2 SOIC-8 2 DIP-8.  Genius!


----------



## benny_profane (Mar 31, 2022)

Wait…that 8031—are you building a computer?


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> You mean you don’t make your fuzz faces with a TQFP?


I got the TQFP-64 ZIF adapter for some FXCore chips I was planning to experiment with....someday


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Wait…that 8031—are you building a computer?


It's kind of a side goal. That and building a shortwave rig. Oh, and cutting a platinum album in there somewhere.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 31, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Got me curious though. I wonder if there's a way to convert an SMD chip to a through-hole...something that can be inserted into a socket.




That's crazy talk!

You'd have to mate the SMD chip to a SMD-to-THD adapter, then you'd have to solder another THD-to-SMD adapter to the SMD pads on the PedalPCB circuitboard just so you can plug in the SMD IC to the circuitboard. Why not just solder the SMD IC to the SMD pads on the PedalPCB board directly?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Apr 1, 2022)

fig said:


> Here's a one-of-a-kind prototype...nobody steal this one alright?
> 
> You combine these two ......
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 1, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> That's crazy talk!
> 
> You'd have to mate the SMD chip to a SMD-to-THD adapter, then you'd have to solder another THD-to-SMD adapter to the SMD pads on the PedalPCB circuitboard just so you can plug in the SMD IC to the circuitboard. Why not just solder the SMD IC to the SMD pads on the PedalPCB board directly?


You have to put the thing in the thing and then jiggle the other thing and that thing gets all messed up and....oh f#$% it!  

I'm just thinking of those times when you're trying to find a THD component but can't find anything but the SMD equivalent. So, yeah, SMD to THD adaptor for the win. Works for SMD transistors...why not for something like 8-pin SMD chips?


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 1, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Lat summer I went from using paint.net (yes I know, the shame) for the past couple years to Affinity and Illustrator. If I can do it, anyone can. Once you get past the initial learning curve its pretty easy. How far you decide to take it is up to you. With just minimal learning you can do the cookie cutter clip art graphics or learn more in depth controls and start making some really complex designs. The biggest thing I recommend is having templates set up for each enclosure size to cut down on repetitive task so you can spend more time on your designs. Like I said, if my dumbass can do it, you can too.



I still use Paint.NET, been too lazy to learn Affinity. lol.


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 1, 2022)

fig said:


> Diving into SMD has brought many gadgets into play. Test/burn-in sockets for breadboarding, Hot-air stations, infrared rework ovens, solder paste and microscopes, etc. The newest addition is dull as dishwater, but exciting as ice cream......brb.......okay, so passives are passé' and a little dab with the syringe on each pad and pow (at least where 0803/0605 are used). ICs are a bit different. Drag soldering works well, but sometimes leaves a few bridges to be burned.
> 
> I bought a couple of stencils to give a try. I'm sure all of you know how stencils work, but I'll show you anyway because I already took the pictures, so pay attention!
> 
> ...


might not be a relevant question but can you use these stencil with conventional iron/solder or is it ment to be used with solder paste/oven?


----------



## fig (Apr 1, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> might not be a relevant question but can you use these stencil with conventional iron/solder or is it ment to be used with solder paste/oven?


I'm struggling to visualize that...help me out.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 1, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> I'm just thinking of those times when you're trying to find a THD component but can't find anything but the SMD equivalent. So, yeah, SMD to THD adaptor for the win. Works for SMD transistors...why not for something like 8-pin SMD chips?











						SO-8 to DIP8 Adapter - PedalPCB.com
					

SO-8 - DIP8 Adapter




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 1, 2022)

fig said:


> I'm struggling to visualize that...help me out.


 if you are struggling to visualize that ... it's probably that these is no use for it with the purpose I had mind!!!! 😂


----------



## fig (Apr 1, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> if you are struggling to visualize that ... it's probably that these is no use for it with the purpose I had mind!!!! 😂


I wouldn't use me as a litmus test. Besides, I haven't had any breaks yet. What's cooking in the cranium?


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 1, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> if you are struggling to visualize that ... it's probably that these is no use for it with the purpose I had mind!!!! 😂


I was wondering if the stencil can be as a mask to get a cleaner solder using a conventional iron and 60/40 solder when soldering let's say a FV-1 chip ... probably not what it was intended for...


----------



## fig (Apr 1, 2022)

🤔🤷‍♂️

I know of two ways to find out;

1. Google it and have your hopes dashed to pieces by the over-saturation of misinformation. 
2. Try it and see.

I think I'll do a #2.....then try the second one.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 1, 2022)

Ahhh it makes sense now. All those breaks are to do a number two...

The Vay Say is a great place to get some thinkering done.


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 1, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Ahhh it makes sense now. All those breaks are to do a number two...
> 
> The Vay Say is a great place to get some thinkering done.


#1 in the #2 business!


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 1, 2022)

fig said:


> 🤔🤷‍♂️
> 
> I know of two ways to find out;
> 
> ...


Can't wait for a report back


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 1, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> SO-8 to DIP8 Adapter - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> SO-8 - DIP8 Adapter
> ...


Now I feel stupid. 🤪


----------



## fig (Apr 1, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Now I feel stupid. 🤪


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 1, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Now I feel stupid. 🤪


Why? 

It was a great idea with an incredibly fast turnaround time from Mr PPCB...


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 2, 2022)

fig said:


>


I really like this version. Raul is da man! 👍😁


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 2, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Why?
> 
> It was a great idea with an incredibly fast turnaround time from Mr PPCB...


Cause I should have noticed this sooner. 🤪


----------



## zgrav (Apr 2, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> I really like this version. Raul is da man! 👍😁


I wasn't able to find a version by Zamfir, but I come up with *this.*


----------



## fig (Apr 2, 2022)

zgrav said:


> I wasn't able to find a version by Zamfir, but I come up with *this.*


Smooth as silk....just like Jim.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 3, 2022)

Say Mr @fig, where'd you get that cutters holder that's in your first pic in this thread?


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 4, 2022)

Fig's snipper rack? Lemme see that...
That's just some acrylic-sheet that's been bent into a triangle, more or less. That's the sort of project my junior high had us do, only it was a couple of squares of white and red that we had to melt-bend into a stupid-looking candle-holder instead of something useful like Fig's cutter/pliers holder. 

If you've got access to a sheet-metal brake of any size (I recently saw some "craft" sizes that were hilariously petite), you could bend up a plier-rack in just a few bends. 

Acrylic or metal, I don't care, looks like a handy item to make. My amp-sifu made himself one out of metal & wood, but inverted, so a V instead of a ^.

Sorry, rambling again, I should sleep.


----------



## fig (Apr 4, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Say Mr @fig, where'd you get that cutters holder that's in your first pic in this thread?


Oh, that's my Small Bear upgrade! I had one made from cardboard wrapped in duct-tape. It worked fine, but they had these on sale before they closed and I made a couple larger orders for stuff I thought might be handy later on (well-played fig)...the plier rack was just impulse.


----------



## Phil hodson (Apr 5, 2022)

Beadalon Acrylic Pliers Rack : Amazon.ca: Home
					

Beadalon Acrylic Pliers Rack : Amazon.ca: Home



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 5, 2022)

Phil hodson said:


> Beadalon Acrylic Pliers Rack : Amazon.ca: Home
> 
> 
> Beadalon Acrylic Pliers Rack : Amazon.ca: Home
> ...


$20? 🥶


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> $20? 🥶


yeah...mine was $4.99...at $20, I'd go with the cardboard/tape model.


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm trying to figure out why the rack seems more interesting than the pliers.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 5, 2022)

fig said:


> I'm trying to figure out why the rack seems more interesting than the pliers.


I HAVE pliers, but they're in a heap and nobody wants that


Edit: you DO have an excessive amount of pliers though 🤣


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I HAVE pliers, but they're in a heap and nobody wants that


I missed a chance to get you a useful birthday gift....okay ANY gift. To the rectification-mobile !
Wait....got one in mind?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 5, 2022)

fig said:


> I missed a chance to get you a useful birthday gift....okay ANY gift. To the rectification-mobile !
> Wait....got one in mind?


My birthday isn't for 2 more months 😆


----------



## Phil hodson (Apr 5, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> $20? 🥶


I’m sure you could get it for more from U-line 🤣


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> My birthday isn't for 2 more months 😆


Groovy....I'll need to see what I'm up against..how can I put this delicately? Will...please show me your nippers!


----------



## Barry (Apr 5, 2022)

I use my cart tray


----------



## Barry (Apr 5, 2022)

Vikki's jewelry hobby take's a more complex model


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 5, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I HAVE pliers, but they're in a heap and nobody wants that
> 
> 
> Edit: you DO have an excessive amount of pliers though 🤣



Yes. Tim needs a flippin intervention. 

I have two sets of pliers. A small angled needle nose and small dykes.


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Barry said:


> Vikki's jewelry hobby take's a more complex model
> View attachment 24962


That's basically what I had before this one. I see a fellow Micro-Mark shopper?


----------



## Barry (Apr 5, 2022)

fig said:


> That's basically what I had before this one. I see a fellow Micro-Mark shopper?


Yeah, when I found Micro-Mark I be like awesome! She be like old hat


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Yes. Tim needs a flippin intervention.
> 
> I have two sets of pliers. A small angled needle nose and small dykes.


That picture was before I dug out the rest of them. Behold!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 5, 2022)

What is this micro mark y'all speak of?


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> What is this micro mark y'all speak of?







__





						Micro-Mark - The Small Tools Specialists
					






					www.micromark.com


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Since I have a small tool, I figured it was a great fit!


----------



## Barry (Apr 5, 2022)

fig said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't click it Will it's a trap!


----------



## swelchy (Apr 5, 2022)

Where did you get that desk magnifier Fig?


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 5, 2022)

This is the extent of my pliers:


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 5, 2022)

Barry said:


> Don't click it Will it's a trap!


Those mini power tools are awfully cute. It's like those videos where they cook tiny food on tiny little stoves and then like a hamster devours it


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

swelchy said:


> Where did you get that desk magnifier Fig?


It's not very good IMO. The controls are right where you grab the light to position it and they are smooth, so you have to actually look at it to adjust it.....unless its when you _don't_ want to. Also, it doesn't hold a position very well and slight angles cause a distorted view. 
I bought it on Amerzon. You want it? 🥺


----------



## swelchy (Apr 5, 2022)

fig said:


> It's not very good IMO. The controls are right where you grab the light to position it and they are smooth, so you have to actually look at it to adjust it.....unless its when you _don't_ want to. Also, it doesn't hold a position very well and slight angles cause a distorted view.
> I bought it on Amerzon. You want it? 🥺


I do!.... anything is better than nothing...lol  I have a handheld one that's like 2" inches...... Well.... I mean I guess one is at least that big


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> This is the extent of my pliers:


Is that the Engineer set? 

Here are some hobby-plier highlights...first up, flush cut with lead-keeper.







Regular flush cut...superfluous really..






Precision scissor. I use these a lot _Very_ sharp.






Hard wire cutter. I use these for bus wire so as not to dull my lead cutters.






Short-nose plier. These are good if you need an extra grip on something small.






Long-nose flat plier. Good for lead straightening and general grabbage..






Wire-forming plier. These work well with smaller gauge bus wire. Used in combination with a round nose plier, you can make all sorts of precision bends (ask Vikki).






My wire stripper / cutter. Set and forget.






Double-flush cutter. Yup.






Bent nose plier. Great for breadboarding and sorting parts.






Butt-end flush cutters...nice for leads in tight spaces. Used quite a bit.


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Is that the Engineer set?
> 
> Here are some hobby-plier highlights...first up, flush cut with lead-keeper.
> 
> ...



I need to add a set of flush cutters and I’m golden.


----------



## fig (Apr 5, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I need to add a set of flush cutters and I’m golden.


Mine are an obvious extension of my penis or an overcompensation for my lack of skills.  Except for that one pair....they are just cool.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Is that the Engineer set?
> 
> Here are some hobby-plier highlights...first up, flush cut with lead-keeper.
> 
> ...


🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🐓🐓🍇🍇🍇🍇🍇🍇🍇


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 6, 2022)

fig said:


> yeah...mine was $4.99...at $20, I'd go with the cardboard/tape model.


$20 is too bloody expensive for cardboard & tape.



Big Monk said:


> I need to add a set of flush cutters and I’m golden.


I read that as “flesh cutters”… 🙀


----------



## andare (Apr 6, 2022)

So plier porn is a thing now. No kink shaming of course.

I love quality tools. It seems they're the last bastion holding strong against the inevitabile rise of corporate robot overlords.
Quality hand tools are what separates us from the soulless machines!


----------



## Coda (Apr 6, 2022)

andare said:


> So plier porn is a thing now. No kink shaming of course.
> 
> I love quality tools. It seems they're the last bastion holding strong against the inevitabile rise of corporate robot overlords.
> Quality hand tools are what separates us from the soulless machines!


Isn’t “a soulless machine” just another quality tool at the end of the day?…


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 6, 2022)

Coda said:


> Isn’t a soulless machine” just another quality tool at the end of the day?…



_Soulless Machine_ will be the name of the album I'm not talented enough to ever create.

_Soulless Machine_ by Big Monk and the White Socks


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 6, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> _Soulless Machine_ will be the name of the album I'm not talented enough to ever create.
> 
> _Soulless Machine_ by Big Monk and the White Socks


You'll have to get a PRS 😂


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 6, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> You'll have to get a PRS 😂



Nope G&L all the way.


----------



## andare (Apr 6, 2022)

Coda said:


> Isn’t a soulless machine” just another quality tool at the end of the day?…


showing everybody how stupid my carefully constructed comment is?
you shut your whore mouth, sir!


----------



## fig (Apr 6, 2022)

swelchy said:


> I have a handheld one that's like 2" inches...... Well.... I mean I guess one is at least that big


We don't normally discus these things in the open. 

I have a few links from models that seemed to address my main issues with the magnifier I have. Let me look through them and see if anything stands out.


----------



## fig (Apr 6, 2022)

swelchy said:


> I have a handheld one that's like 2" inches...... Well.... I mean I guess one is at least that big





fig said:


> We don't normally discus these things in the open.


Pardon my adolescent satire. Here is the one I use. It's probably not as bad as I make it out to be.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WWP4VKB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## andare (Apr 6, 2022)

fig said:


> Pardon my adolescent satire. Here is the one I use. It's probably not as bad as I make it out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WWP4VKB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Hey Beavis, Fig said make out huh huhu huh

Cheers for the link, I've been eyeing a lamp like that for a while.


----------



## swelchy (Apr 6, 2022)

fig said:


> Pardon my adolescent satire. Here is the one I use. It's probably not as bad as I make it out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WWP4VKB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


awesome... dropped it in my cart. Doesn't look too spendy for what it is. There's a gazillion on ebay and I wasn't sure which one to buy. This one doesn't look too flimsy


----------



## fig (Apr 6, 2022)

swelchy said:


> awesome... dropped it in my cart. Doesn't look too spendy for what it is. There's a gazillion on ebay and I wasn't sure which one to buy. This one doesn't look too flimsy


It's pretty sturdy. The frame is enclosed, which adds a bit to that.


----------



## fig (Apr 9, 2022)

New addition to the Peak LCR45...these are _real_ useful. The LCR-45 already had the micro-bananas, so an easy upgrade!


----------



## fig (Apr 9, 2022)

Pretty edgy for a Saturday night.


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 9, 2022)

fig said:


> Pretty edgy for a Saturday night.



Male on Female Banana action? I do declare Mr. Fig.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 9, 2022)

fig said:


> New addition to the Peak LCR45...these are _real_ useful. The LCR-45 already had the micro-bananas, so an easy upgrade!


What the butt is that for??


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> What the butt is that for??


The tweeze makes measuring components a breeze.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 10, 2022)

fig said:


> The tweeze makes measuring components a breeze.


I mean what's it measure?


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I mean what's it measure?


I'm sorry Will. It measures Inductance, capacitance, and resistance. My DMM does the latter two but in a much smaller range.


----------



## Coda (Apr 10, 2022)

fig said:


> I'm sorry Will. It measures Inductance, capacitance, and resistance. My DMM does the latter two but in a much smaller range.



…and whether or not your mower blade needs sharpening…


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

Coda said:


> …and whether or not your mower blade needs sharpening…


It needs a new spindle attached to one of those blades. The bearings are becoming unbearable and I've decided not to resuscitate once it seizes. I've got a feeling I may be too busy for much yard work this summer anyway.


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 10, 2022)

How does it differentiate from your DCA75? .... Or in which situation would you use one rather then the other?


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> How does it differentiate from your DCA75? .... Or in which situation would you use one rather then the other?


Good question.

Here are some key differences;

The DCA75 does not measure LCR values (inductance, capacitance, resistance) but the LCR45 does.
The DCA75 will measure transistor specs but the LCR45 does not.
The DCA75 will measure diodes but the LCR45 does not.


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 10, 2022)

fig said:


> Good question.
> 
> Here are some key differences;
> 
> ...


Got it! I though the DCA75 could mesure resistors and capacitors so the LCR45 is a nice addition! Dam it .... another tool on my wish list 😅


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm pretty sure all of the tests each device performs can be done with a few equations and a breadboard. It's great for learning but a lot of it goes over my head. I just look up and wave as it flies by.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 10, 2022)

fig said:


> I'm sorry Will. It measures Inductance, capacitance, and resistance. My DMM does the latter two but in a much smaller range.


Daddy like 🤩


Coda said:


> …and whether or not your mower blade needs sharpening…


It does. Always.


----------



## Coda (Apr 10, 2022)

fig said:


> It needs a new spindle attached to one of those blades. The bearings are becoming unbearable and I've decided not to resuscitate once it seizes. I've got a feeling I may be too busy for much yard work this summer anyway.



I’ve yet to get my mower to start. I’m always too busy for yard work. 9 times out of 10 I can always find something better to do…


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 10, 2022)

How low does the capacitance resolution go?


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

Another good question. Here's the spec-sheet.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 10, 2022)

fig said:


> Another good question. Here's the spec-sheet.
> View attachment 25113


Oh wow. That's really impressive.


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Oh wow. That's really impressive.



Yeah, it goes where my DMM can never tread.  They have all-in-one tweezer LCRs...very small package....but the reviews are suspect, and the price can be steep. When I found the tweezer leads, it was a win.


----------



## fig (Apr 10, 2022)

_Coming up next....._






That's my answer to Vanna White.


----------



## Coda (Apr 10, 2022)

fig said:


> _Coming up next....._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got one of those laying around.  Should get around to building it…


----------



## fig (Apr 13, 2022)

I wanted to share this for @swelchy and @pcb rookie who bought or were considering buying the same light I have. I found this at the same site (you know the one). It is the perfect length and is magnetic on the top so these two bits were made for one another. It has a few modes, +/-, power. Definitely a plus on the lighting! $20.


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 13, 2022)

fig said:


> I wanted to share this for @swelchy and @pcb rookie who bought or were considering buying the same light I have. I found this at the same site (you know the one). It is the perfect length and is magnetic on the top so these two bits were made for one another. It has a few modes, +/-, power. Definitely a plus on the lighting! $20.


I could really use some add light!!


----------



## pcb rookie (Apr 13, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> I could really use some add light!!


And this would be the perfect fit beind a neck strait edge ruller for guitar neck releise adjustmemmt!!!! Two bird …. And possibly more with one stone


----------



## swelchy (Apr 14, 2022)

fig said:


> I wanted to share this for @swelchy and @pcb rookie who bought or were considering buying the same light I have. I found this at the same site (you know the one). It is the perfect length and is magnetic on the top so these two bits were made for one another. It has a few modes, +/-, power. Definitely a plus on the lighting! $20.


schweeet! must have. thanks fig!


----------



## swelchy (Apr 14, 2022)

swelchy said:


> schweeet! must have. thanks fig!


Fig shoot me over that link for the light when you can.. i couldn't find it


----------



## fig (Apr 18, 2022)

IC storage and ID. It's something we all think about on a daily basis, right? Well, at least since I started organizing all these little bug-looking things I bought for reasons yet unknown.
I had bought a bunch of parts boxes from SBE just before they went dark, because they were on sale and worked well-enough. When they re-emerged from the DSOM and communication was restored they were still as cheap, so I bought some more.

$1.95 gets you a sturdy D"W x11W" X 2"H, 15 dividers, and a removable lid. It's just a basic parts case but offers an alternative to bins and bags. I've seen other really groovy setups that some of you have shared as well.









						Box, Storage, Large
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




Fairly simple setup (it goes well with my persona); This one is a BBD / clock / delay box. I haven't yet finished these so the labels are not stuck-ted to the side.






One addition since I ran out of labels; I've decided to add QR code stickers to the lid that correspond to the part beneath. This will open the datasheet in a browser window for quick access. Here's a 2N5952 for example;






They work really well up on the top rack of my bench. Grab-n-Go!


----------



## fig (Apr 18, 2022)

swelchy said:


> Fig shoot me over that link for the light when you can.. i couldn't find it


Whoops...I missed this.



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y3YG8PP?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1


----------



## swelchy (Apr 18, 2022)

fig said:


> Whoops...I missed this.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y3YG8PP?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1


sweet... I got the magnifying light and it was a big improvement from squinting.


----------



## fig (Apr 18, 2022)

swelchy said:


> sweet... I got the magnifying light and it was a big improvement from squinting.


It was only when I was getting into my truck to pick up a prescription that I realized I was still wearing my optivisor . _You're_ _such a nerd!_ were my wife's words. Indeed.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 20, 2022)

fig said:


> IC storage and ID. It's something we all think about on a daily basis, right? Well, at least since I started organizing all these little bug-looking things I bought for reasons yet unknown.
> I had bought a bunch of parts boxes from SBE just before they went dark, because they were on sale and worked well-enough. When they re-emerged from the DSOM and communication was restored they were still as cheap, so I bought some more.
> 
> $1.95 gets you a sturdy D"W x11W" X 2"H, 15 dividers, and a removable lid. It's just a basic parts case but offers an alternative to bins and bags. I've seen other really groovy setups that some of you have shared as well.
> ...


All sorts of groovy things on your nice rack: Nanolog bits, Total Recall, Tube pedal and populated? and a drum thinger mebbe (the one with standoffs)?

If you come north of the 49th on vacation, I'll shanghai coerce ask you nicely to help me organise my bench...


----------



## DAJE (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm just impressed that you have Country & Western taper pots.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 20, 2022)

fig said:


> Whoops...I missed this.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y3YG8PP?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1



I have the same light, I am gonna get this thingy to make my life better!


----------



## fig (Apr 25, 2022)

A Tearjerker or "Qua-wah" as I call it, on the test bench. Sounding pretty good with a square wave!  AI didn't have a 1p4t so I used 1-pole of a 2P4T. I used a bit of no copper perf and #22 bus to fab the board, which fits nicely behind the foot switch with an adhesive standoff.
After testing is finished I'll solder wires in place of those crappy jumpers. For inductors, I used the Four Horsemen of the Awahcalypse;

An EVH CryBaby @ 625mH
Dunlop Red Fasel @ 579mH
Dunlop Yellow Fasel @ 636mH
Sabbadius Soul Halo @ 545mH


----------



## Coda (Apr 25, 2022)

fig said:


> A Tearjerker or "Qua-wah" as I call it, on the test bench. Sounding pretty good with a square wave!  AI didn't have a 1p4t so I used 1-pole of a 2P4T. I used a bit of no copper perf and #22 bus to fab the board, which fits nicely behind the foot switch with an adhesive standoff.
> After testing is finished I'll solder wires in place of those crappy jumpers. For inductors, I used the Four Horsemen of the Awahcalypse;
> 
> An EVH CryBaby @ 625mH
> ...



Not bad.


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 25, 2022)

fig said:


> IC storage and ID. It's something we all think about on a daily basis, right? Well, at least since I started organizing all these little bug-looking things I bought for reasons yet unknown.
> I had bought a bunch of parts boxes from SBE just before they went dark, because they were on sale and worked well-enough. When they re-emerged from the DSOM and communication was restored they were still as cheap, so I bought some more.
> 
> $1.95 gets you a sturdy D"W x11W" X 2"H, 15 dividers, and a removable lid. It's just a basic parts case but offers an alternative to bins and bags. I've seen other really groovy setups that some of you have shared as well.
> ...



MN3007, huh? Is there any far flung component you don’t have Tim? 😁


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 25, 2022)

fig said:


> A Tearjerker or "Qua-wah" as I call it, on the test bench. Sounding pretty good with a square wave!  AI didn't have a 1p4t so I used 1-pole of a 2P4T. I used a bit of no copper perf and #22 bus to fab the board, which fits nicely behind the foot switch with an adhesive standoff.
> After testing is finished I'll solder wires in place of those crappy jumpers. For inductors, I used the Four Horsemen of the Awahcalypse;
> 
> An EVH CryBaby @ 625mH
> ...



My suspicion is you’ll spend most of your time with the Sabbadius. Ask me how I know…😉


----------



## Bio77 (Apr 25, 2022)

fig said:


> IC storage and ID. It's something we all think about on a daily basis, right? Well, at least since I started organizing all these little bug-looking things I bought for reasons yet unknown.
> I had bought a bunch of parts boxes from SBE just before they went dark, because they were on sale and worked well-enough. When they re-emerged from the DSOM and communication was restored they were still as cheap, so I bought some more.
> 
> $1.95 gets you a sturdy D"W x11W" X 2"H, 15 dividers, and a removable lid. It's just a basic parts case but offers an alternative to bins and bags. I've seen other really groovy setups that some of you have shared as well.
> ...


You could have stored them in a bucket!  It was right there


----------



## giovanni (Apr 25, 2022)

Is that organizer porn PG13?!? Loving this entire thread!!!


----------



## fig (Apr 27, 2022)

The QWA is working fine after some fixin-uppin. I had the wires reversed on the inductor pad...no biggie but the pedal functions backwards like that and that I wasn't interested in building a "haw-haw". Mark that one Donnie. 

Next up (alongside all the other projects) is this breadboard do-hickey I'm working on. I had a burn-in socket for the V1000, but not the V4220 so I used an adapter board. The baking came out swell...and it fills the lab with the warm smell of freshly soldered cheeps. 






Here's the schematic for the build from the V1000. This is the econo-model. Perfect for my attention span!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 3, 2022)

"Haw-haw" and cheeps, important parts of any healthy breadfast diet.


Alas, the sporadic pic gremlin is back, and once again several threads aren't loading pics for me, though others are. I'll be back another day to see if the schematic shows up for me...


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2022)

...and today I see the breadboard pic and the schematic.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## fig (May 5, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> ...and today I see the breadboard pic and the schematic.
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


I'll try to fix that. 

Hopefully you'll see a _finished_ breadboard soon.


----------



## fig (May 6, 2022)

Warning: This post contains NON-PEDAL CONTENT! 

Man, the last week has been kooky. Okay, so the last 2 years or so have been also, but its been a little extra here. My daughter was in a pretty bad auto accident but was not injured badly. A young man ‘under the influence’ made a poor decision (as often is done while ‘under the influence’) to operate a vehicle and decided stop signs were optional or oppressive. Unfortunately, he did not fare so well. He was taken to emergency and she has not heard anymore on his condition.* Please give your keys to ANY dangerous equipment to a loved one before partaking. Why? Because I said so!*

I was able to finish the Electrovibe Mini and the Arachnid (at least to my satisfaction…screw the critics). 

I’ve been reading about Helium mining (from what I can tell it’s a real ‘gas’) and picked up a LoRaWAN router and a few sensors to check it out. I’ll post some pictures and more info on that In case anyone has an interest…..or knows more than me and can help me out.  I hope to get a full weather station as well as possibly rolling my own sensors for a _greater purpose_. 

I’m mostly retired but recently we were approached by a group in the UK to assist with some environmental regulatory issues. Most of W. Europe follow US guidelines have similar legislation in place, so it’s a fairly level playing field.  Look out @JamieJ , et al,  I may be headed your way . Then I can join in bitching about shipping costs/times, hold contests that exclude the US, and maybe even acquire a really groovy accent.😁

Onward into the fog!


----------



## Robert (May 6, 2022)

Only @fig would move to another country just so the contests remain fair across the board.....


----------



## giovanni (May 6, 2022)

fig said:


> Warning: This post contains NON-PEDAL CONTENT!
> 
> Man, the last week has been kooky. Okay, so the last 2 years or so have been also, but its been a little extra here. My daughter was in a pretty bad auto accident but was not injured badly. A young man ‘under the influence’ made a poor decision (as often is done while ‘under the influence’) to operate a vehicle and decided stop signs were optional or oppressive. Unfortunately, he did not fare so well. He was taken to emergency and she has not heard anymore on his condition.* Please give your keys to ANY dangerous equipment to a loved one before partaking. Why? Because I said so!*
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the accident! I’m glad your daughter is ok.


----------



## JamieJ (May 6, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your daughter @fig
Cars are weapons in disguise.

This sounds very exciting- where will you be moving too?? 

Fig into the fog.


----------



## andare (May 6, 2022)

Dear @fig sorry about your daughter but glad she's ok.

If you every wind up in Krakow hit me up: we'll have a non-alcoholic tantalum nightcap!

And now story time:

I have in my time driven under the influence a couple of times. This was back in the 90s when cops would just tell you to drive carefully of they caught you.
Once, after dinner with friends (I was in Italy so we drank a lot of wine) I set out to drive home in my red Fiat Panda. Actually I woke up in the middle of an intersection (fortunately empty), my car at 45 degrees across. It scared me so much I sobered up immediately and drove home very slowly. Never did it again.

Wait, there's worse. Once I pulled an all nighter while working as an interior designer. No alcohol and no coffee. In the morning I had to drive my boss to the train station and I kept falling asleep at the wheel, with him prodding me to hurry up. Never drove again after a sleepless night.

Be careful out there and don't be me.


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 6, 2022)

Hope your daughter is doing ok! That's scary stuff


----------



## fig (May 6, 2022)

Thanks all. She’s bruised and shaken, but otherwise fine.


----------



## pcb rookie (May 6, 2022)

fig said:


> Thanks all. She’s bruised and shaken, but otherwise fine.


Sorry to hear about this story but I'm glad to hear she is fairly ok under these circumstance. We have nothing more precious than our children so I can only image how the last week as been!


----------



## fig (May 6, 2022)

Here’s the other car…



https://imgur.com/a/fPjftAp


----------



## Barry (May 6, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> Sorry to hear about this story but I'm glad to hear she is fairly ok under these circumstance. We have nothing more precious than our children so I can only image how the last week as been!


Just wait until it's your Grandchildren, it kicks up a few notches


----------



## fig (May 6, 2022)

Barry said:


> Just wait until it's your Grandchildren, it kicks up a few notches


He’s 13 so I wont have to wait long for _that_ fresh hell.


----------



## Barry (May 6, 2022)

fig said:


> He’s 13 so I wont have to wait long for _that_ fresh hell.


Well, I was actually referring to PCB Rookie's comment on how precious our children are, but yes now that you mention it my oldest grand is already 12.


----------



## fig (May 6, 2022)

Here are some shots of the first batch of LoRa sensors and LoRaWAN gateway. It’s a proof of life exercise to begin.



https://imgur.com/a/0rjTokb




https://imgur.com/bfvlFPI




https://imgur.com/a/5PeND4d




https://imgur.com/a/FowPfJO


----------



## Coda (May 6, 2022)

fig said:


> Here are some shots of the first batch of LoRa sensors and LoRaWAN gateway. It’s a proof of life exercise to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s one hell of a Fuzz Face…


----------



## zgrav (May 9, 2022)

DAJE said:


> I'm just impressed that you have Country & Western taper pots.


yep.  both kinds, apparently...


----------



## zgrav (May 9, 2022)

fig said:


> Warning: This post contains NON-PEDAL CONTENT!
> 
> Man, the last week has been kooky. Okay, so the last 2 years or so have been also, but its been a little extra here. My daughter was in a pretty bad auto accident but was not injured badly. A young man ‘under the influence’ made a poor decision (as often is done while ‘under the influence’) to operate a vehicle and decided stop signs were optional or oppressive. Unfortunately, he did not fare so well. He was taken to emergency and she has not heard anymore on his condition.* Please give your keys to ANY dangerous equipment to a loved one before partaking. Why? Because I said so!*
> 
> ...


really glad your daughter is OK and ideally the driving-while-impaired person survives and takes away a valuable lesson.


----------



## tcpoint (May 12, 2022)

Good to hear that your daughter is doing alright.  If you end up in Europe, you can find some rare electronic parts.


----------



## blackhatboojum (May 13, 2022)

fig said:


> Warning: This post contains NON-PEDAL CONTENT!
> 
> Man, the last week has been kooky. Okay, so the last 2 years or so have been also, but its been a little extra here. My daughter was in a pretty bad auto accident but was not injured badly. A young man ‘under the influence’ made a poor decision (as often is done while ‘under the influence’) to operate a vehicle and decided stop signs were optional or oppressive. Unfortunately, he did not fare so well. He was taken to emergency and she has not heard anymore on his condition.* Please give your keys to ANY dangerous equipment to a loved one before partaking. Why? Because I said so!*
> 
> ...


I’m a little behind on the what’s goings ons with this thread so first, holy crap!  I’m really glad your daughter is ok from that collision 😯.  

Secondly, I got a little excited about the helium thing thinking it was about mining the actual gas.  I was gonna go on a long diatribe about how it’s extracted from the earths crust through natural gas wells blah blah blah.  I’ve been working in the gas business for 25 years blah blah blah.  Our nation’s largest helium reserve is near Amarillo Texas blah blah blah…. Turns out, that helium miner is some kinda network thing-a-ma-do-hickey😑!?  That’s false advertisement I tell ya😂!

In all seriousness though.  Happy to hear you and yours are doing well.


----------



## fig (May 13, 2022)

blackhatboojum said:


> I’m a little behind on the what’s goings ons with this thread so first, holy crap!  I’m really glad your daughter is ok from that collision 😯.
> 
> Secondly, I got a little excited about the helium thing thinking it was about mining the actual gas.  I was gonna go on a long diatribe about how it’s extracted from the earths crust through natural gas wells blah blah blah.  I’ve been working in the gas business for 25 years blah blah blah.  Our nation’s largest helium reserve is near Amarillo Texas blah blah blah…. Turns out, that helium miner is some kinda network thing-a-ma-do-hickey😑!?  That’s false advertisement I tell ya😂!
> 
> In all seriousness though.  Happy to hear you and yours are doing well.


I’d have enjoyed it, as the shortage had a direct impact on me a few years ago. I think I’ve told you that I was in the dinosaur industry for a few moons. Anyway, one of our services was underground pipeline leak locating using helium as a medium. It was fun..we’d walk along the path humming and when we went falsetto we knew that we were close.  Actually, we used a helium measurement device to pinpoint the highest concentration of the escaping gas.
The trucks also carried large SS Ni “doers”  to pressurize the ullage of USTs for leak-testing, as well as small Ni gas cylinders (I still have one, somewhere). We used a large gas supplier located in TX  Man those SS lines get frosty when you crank up the flow!

Oops…diatribe.


----------



## blackhatboojum (May 13, 2022)

fig said:


> I’d have enjoyed it, as the shortage had a direct impact on me a few years ago. I think I’ve told you that I was in the dinosaur industry for a few moons. Anyway, one of our services was underground pipeline leak locating using helium as a medium. It was fun..we’d walk along the path humming and when we went falsetto we knew that we were close.  Actually, we used a helium measurement device to pinpoint the highest concentration of the escaping gas.
> The trucks also carried large SS Ni “doers”  to pressurize the ullage of USTs for leak-testing, as well as small Ni gas cylinders (I still have one, somewhere). We used a large gas supplier located in TX  Man those SS lines get frosty when you crank up the flow!
> 
> Oops…diatribe.


Ah yes… good ole helium leak detection.  Something I’m also very familiar with.  I did quite a bit looking for vacuum leaks in our cryogenic transport trailers.  Pull vacuum on the tank.  Hook up the old Varian 959 leak detector.  Spray suspected leak area with helium.  Wait for the machine to display pretty red lights and sound it’s air raid siren.  While you waited, fill plastic bags with helium and let them float up and collect on the shop ceiling.  If you found your leak, break the vacuum on the tank, weld her up, and then do it all over again the next day.  First thing to do the next morning though, was clean up the 20 to 30 plastic baggies that are now on the floor.  Good times 😂.


----------



## fig (May 13, 2022)

blackhatboojum said:


> Ah yes… good ole helium leak detection.  Something I’m also very familiar with.  I did quite a bit looking for vacuum leaks in our cryogenic transport trailers.  Pull vacuum on the tank.  Hook up the old Varian 959 leak detector.  Spray suspected leak area with helium.  Wait for the machine to display pretty red lights and sound it’s air raid siren.  While you waited, fill plastic bags with helium and let them float up and collect on the shop ceiling.  If you found your leak, break the vacuum on the tank, weld her up, and then do it all over again the next day.  First thing to do the next morning though, was clean up the 20 to 30 plastic baggies that are now on the floor.  Good times 😂.


We used a MARK Products sniffers. I remember the techs leaving them on my workbench to change the filters and charge the batteries. At the time, I think they ran around 8K a pop…just looked on theeBay….
$125, LOL.

We also used equipment that cost in excess of 100K per rig, filled a box truck, and sometimes took 36 hours to complete. Those same functions can now be done in a couple of minutes with an Arduino, a few sensors, and some cheap coding.


----------



## blackhatboojum (May 13, 2022)

fig said:


> We used a MARK Products sniffers. I remember the techs leaving them on my workbench to change the filters and charge the batteries. At the time, I think they ran around 8K a pop…just looked on theeBay….
> $125, LOL.
> 
> We also used equipment that cost in excess of 100K per rig, filled a box truck, and sometimes took 36 hours to complete. Those same functions can now be done in a couple of minutes with an Arduino, a few sensors, and some cheap coding.


Exactly!  We had some crazy expensive equipment in the shop.  Vacuum pumps that took 2 people to move, cost 20k, and had to be rebuilt once a year.  Now they cost a quarter of that, are more efficient, and you can carry them with 1 arm.  Not to mention the countless other analyzers and test equipment we had to use.  Like you said, a few cheap sensors and a laptop can do the same job as an entire rack of that stuff.


----------



## fig (May 15, 2022)

*Combo-Nation*

I was just looking over @MichaelW ‘s latest hourly build report and read that he wasn’t loving the creation he put together while shaving this morning. 

When I first began this insanity…er…hobby (yeah that’s the ticket), I was awed-inspired by the giant knob-covered creations that were called ”combos”.

As time went by I realized that a large percentage were simply feeding the output of one into the input of another, just like plugging a patch cable between them.  This seemed to me, was sometimes limiting the potential of each circuit simply to have two pedals in one box. Some used order-switching to *restore* versatility, but you still couldn’t wedge a pedal betwixt them, so some used a side-chain to *restore* that ability.

Granted, some pedals are just made to precede / follow another either universally or through personal taste & style. Others, should not be kept in the same room much less fused together. Still others, have the _potential_ to work well together, but not necessarily in the classic hand-off fashion. Perhaps planned insertion or weaving might do it…replace a tone pot with an EQ circuit….use the charge pump from one circuit to drive the other, change the staging order, etc. Think about what you want (and don’t want) from the pedal and merge the circuits to achieve it. Also, be mindful of the total current requirement compared to what your PSU has on tap.

_“If one sounds good, two will be glorious!” _It obviously happens but is not a constant. Some _will_ double your pleasure, while others accentuate the worst bits. It doesn’t have to end there though.….maybe if you [ insert next step ]…

Just a dullard’s view. Thanks for reading! Stay tuned for erm….something!


----------



## MichaelW (May 15, 2022)

fig said:


> *Combo-Nation*
> 
> I was just looking over @MichaelW ‘s latest hourly build report and read that he wasn’t loving the creation he put together while shaving this morning.
> 
> ...


It was actually built before I shaved but I shan’t mention which part of my morning constitutional regimen it was. Let’s just say air freshener was required….


----------



## fig (May 15, 2022)

This Fuzz Face is with @Coda in mind;


----------



## fig (May 18, 2022)

Here at Fig Labs, we believe in complete transparency. That’s why we only hire acrylic robots and gelatinous masses. Actually, it means I post goofs as well as ta-da’s. Not all of either mind  you, why just this morning I had a great pee and didn’t film it…so be thankful for small concessions. Anyway, about this goof;

My recently finished Electrovibe Mini was on the fritz. I was getting crickets from the Vibe side (the Chorus was still chorusy though). Figuring it was a dodgy switch I lifted the top board to expose the bottom and spotted this;







I looked up at the bottom of the top board/3pdt and saw this;








Sloppy! I trimmed the pins, put a pcb plaster (electrical tape) on the board, and reflowed the switch pins. It’s back to good vibes!


----------



## fig (May 23, 2022)

You may have noticed the ”Help Wanted” sign all lit-up in the window. I’m working on a premise for GHM?6 that involves a non-contact traffic counter (proximity/motion sensor?). I’d like to collect the data over a 3 week period so I’ll probably add a small solar panel and battery/controller. In order to capture both directions of travel, I’ll need a detection distance of about 40’ or 12m. Please lay some input on me folks!


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 23, 2022)

fig said:


> You may have noticed the ”Help Wanted” sign all lit-up in the window. I’m working on a premise for GHM?6 that involves a non-contact traffic counter (proximity/motion sensor?). I’d like to collect the data over a 3 week period so I’ll probably add a small solar panel and battery/controller. In order to capture both directions of travel, I’ll need a detection distance of about 40’ or 12m. Please lay some input on me folks!


Is this about your breaks?


----------



## music6000 (May 23, 2022)

fig said:


> Here at Fig Labs, we believe in complete transparency. That’s why we only hire acrylic robots and gelatinous masses. Actually, it means I post goofs as well as ta-da’s. Not all of either mind  you, why just this morning I had a great pee and didn’t film it…so be thankful for small concessions. Anyway, about this goof;
> 
> My recently finished Electrovibe Mini was on the fritz. I was getting crickets from the Vibe side (the Chorus was still chorusy though). Figuring it was a dodgy switch I lifted the top board to expose the bottom and spotted this;
> 
> ...


Don't do this again!
You'll be Grounded!!!!


----------



## fig (May 24, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Is this about your breaks?


It’s all relative.  

Here’s the lowdown; 33 1/3 years ago we built a house. The place we chose was very quiet and you actually noticed when a car passed by. Now, you notice when the traffic stops.  For the purpose of “Guess How Many VI?”, contestants will be asked to guess the percentage of the increase in traffic.

See? I _do_ put a little thought into it (which is all I have).


----------



## Phil hodson (May 24, 2022)

64%
Got in early this time with my guess ;-)


----------



## Coda (May 24, 2022)

47


----------



## music6000 (May 24, 2022)

*A.* More than *33 1/3* years ago!


----------



## Big Monk (May 24, 2022)

33


----------



## giovanni (May 24, 2022)

fig said:


> It’s all relative.
> 
> Here’s the lowdown; 33 1/3 years ago we built a house. The place we chose was very quiet and you actually noticed when a car passed by. Now, you notice when the traffic stops.  For the purpose of “Guess How Many VI?”, contestants will be asked to guess the percentage of the increase in traffic.
> 
> See? I _do_ put a little thought into it (which is all I have).


450%


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 24, 2022)

fig said:


> It’s all relative.
> 
> Here’s the lowdown; 33 1/3 years ago we built a house. The place we chose was very quiet and you actually noticed when a car passed by. Now, you notice when the traffic stops.  For the purpose of “Guess How Many VI?”, contestants will be asked to guess the percentage of the increase in traffic.
> 
> See? I _do_ put a little thought into it (which is all I have).


I didn't build my house, but Ted did in 1935 and we're the second owners (RIP Ted 🙏) and it's the same thing here. Sometime in the last 8 years, people in town have stopped calling it Ted's house and started calling it the Chicken House though 🤷🐓


----------



## szukalski (May 24, 2022)

At least 2x more.

In European plans, if you do get over here, stock up on your precious Pb solder and bring it over. You can give some away to us all when we have Euro-Fig-con!


----------



## Barry (May 24, 2022)

7500%


----------



## fig (May 24, 2022)

Barry said:


> 7500%


Lowballer 

I may have a lead on an ultrasonic proximity transceiver (or UPT I guess 🤷‍♂️).



			https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/670/cusa_tr80_15_2000_th-2306849.pdf


----------



## fig (May 24, 2022)

szukalski said:


> At least 2x more.


Indeed.


szukalski said:


> In European plans, if you do get over here, stock up on your precious Pb solder and bring it over. You can give some away to us all when we have Euro-Fig-con!


I’ll bring the BIG roll.


----------



## fig (May 24, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I didn't build my house, but Ted did in 1935 and we're the second owners (RIP Ted 🙏) and it's the same thing here. Sometime in the last 8 years, people in town have stopped calling it Ted's house and started calling it the Chicken House though 🤷🐓


Wait, Ted built you a house in 1935? Have you been messin’ around with my time machines again Will? 🤨


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 24, 2022)

fig said:


> Wait, Ted built you a house in 1935? Have you been messin’ around with my time machines again Will? 🤨


Hum dedum dedum nothing to see here move along


----------



## Big Monk (May 24, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Hum dedum dedum nothing to see here move along



I’m confused...is ted your rat that isn't working?


----------



## fig (May 27, 2022)

Today I’m hoping to get at least a few resistors soldered on this today, but if I have everything on-hand I should have it done this weekend. I don’t have a pre-drilled/UV printed enclosure mainly because I only decided to build this 10 minutes ago  I have some powder-coated blanks…in fact a couple of those limited-run gold ones from LMS arrived the other day so maybe I’ll use one.


----------



## fig (May 27, 2022)

Oops…got carried away…break time!


----------



## Coda (May 27, 2022)

Vienna Sausage resistors. Nice...and delicious.


----------



## GizzWizzKing (May 27, 2022)

fig said:


> Oops…got carried away…break time!



"911 what's your emergency?"
I'D LIKE TO REPORT A FIGNAPPING!!!


----------



## fig (May 27, 2022)

Very inspiring break….almost ready for a sound check.


----------



## fig (May 27, 2022)

Crap…got me on the 4PDT…unless thats a 3PDT and a SPST beside it? No? I didn’t even look because I _knew_ I had one…dumbass. Ordered.


----------



## fig (May 29, 2022)

More troubles in Sparkle City I’m afraid…

Being an antsy-nancy I decided to test the circuit ( thanks for the 4pdt pad layout @PedalPCB ). One side throbs like a …..well it let’s just say it works _swell. _

I suppose It’s the other side…the one that isn’t working that has me concerned. 😑 I tracked it down to a dodgy photoresistor. Either it found it’s way into the wrong bin or I had just come back from a break when I measured it….it doesn’t read like a 5516. I’ll put another in when the stomp-switch gets here. Hopefully, that’s all it is…


----------



## fig (May 30, 2022)

Swapping out the photo-resistor cleared that up 

I put this together this morning. It’s an optical compressor, the PedalPCB Constrictor. I’ve only run waveforms through it so far, but it seems to do it’s bit to them. I’ll dial out any thump once I get a guitar connected to it. I have a few builds needing enclosures, so I’m off to Tayda later. I wonder what percentage of assembled pcbs end up in boxes drilled && / || printed by them or Amplifyfun…70%+ ?


----------



## giovanni (May 30, 2022)

fig said:


> Swapping out the photo-resistor cleared that up
> 
> I put this together this morning. It’s an optical compressor, the PedalPCB Constrictor. I’ve only run waveforms through it so far, but it seems to do it’s bit to them. I’ll dial out any thump once I get a guitar connected to it. I have a few builds needing enclosures, so I’m off to Tayda later. I wonder what percentage of assembled pcbs end up in boxes drilled && / || printed by them or Amplifyfun…70%+ ?


I box all my builds, even the ones I don’t like so I skew that average…


----------



## MichaelW (May 30, 2022)

fig said:


> Swapping out the photo-resistor cleared that up
> 
> I put this together this morning. It’s an optical compressor, the PedalPCB Constrictor. I’ve only run waveforms through it so far, but it seems to do it’s bit to them. I’ll dial out any thump once I get a guitar connected to it. I have a few builds needing enclosures, so I’m off to Tayda later. I wonder what percentage of assembled pcbs end up in boxes drilled && / || printed by them or Amplifyfun…70%+ ?


I'd be interested in what you're seeing running your waves through this pedal. it's in my "imminent" queue....maybe later this week to build. I've found that I have a preference for optical compressors after using a Ross style for a long long time (never knew there was such a thing as an optical compressor pedal until I built my Cornish OC-1/Aion Oceanid). I find I really like the more subtle approach to compression, especially for chordy parts and also for lead work. 

I find the simplicity of the Constrictor appealing.....I don't do well with too many knobs and options......


----------



## fig (May 31, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I'd be interested in what you're seeing running your waves through this pedal. it's in my "imminent" queue....maybe later this week to build. I've found that I have a preference for optical compressors after using a Ross style for a long long time (never knew there was such a thing as an optical compressor pedal until I built my Cornish OC-1/Aion Oceanid). I find I really like the more subtle approach to compression, especially for chordy parts and also for lead work.
> 
> I find the simplicity of the Constrictor appealing.....I don't do well with too many knobs and options......


I‘ll try to get some screenshots…I did plug a guitar into it a few minutes. Subtlety abounds. 
I put up a drill template for it as well. I’m hoping to have them print my new logo on this batch of enclosures, assuming I can figure out the Illustrator bit.
I’ve tried to hand paint enclosures a few times but it was disastrous, so I’m determined to get something for the $ I’m paying to Adobe. 

Edit: Wow, reading that back…*I, I, me, me*…..sounds like *me*….d’oh! *I* did it again….and again! That’s the last straw…*I’ll* never mention *me* again….*I* give up…crap…..


----------



## MichaelW (May 31, 2022)

fig said:


> I‘ll try to get some screenshots…I did plug a guitar into it a few minutes. Subtlety abounds.
> I put up a drill template for it as well. I’m hoping to have them print my new logo on this batch of enclosures, assuming I can figure out the Illustrator bit.
> I’ve tried to hand paint enclosures a few times but it was disastrous, so I’m determined to get something for the $ I’m paying to Adobe.
> 
> Edit: Wow, reading that back…*I, I, me, me*…..sounds like *me*….d’oh! *I* did it again….and again! That’s the last straw…*I’ll* never mention *me* again….*I* give up…crap…..


Well considering this forum is called "Fig's Bench" I think a bit of self centeredness, self-absorbedness, self-aggrandizement is called for....


----------



## fig (May 31, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Well considering this forum is called "Fig's Bench" I think a bit of self centeredness, self-absorbedness, self-aggrandizement is called for....


Yeah, and we all know Fig would walk in front of a bus before speaking in the 3rd-person. 😜


----------



## fig (Jun 8, 2022)

To the members who are waiting for something from me, I ran out of packaging last week and the reorder was delayed, but it is out for delivery and I’ll get everything out. I bought a snappy new label printer and a roll of 4x6 labels. I also got some 1x1 for the QR data sheet code to line the inside over of the parts bins.

Fib Labs will resume normal shipping tomorrow.


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

I was annoying someone earlier today in DM, and they couldn’t decide between building a pedal, playing and/or recording tunes, or yard work. 🤨

Fearing that same fate might befall me, I took it upon myself to help me decide what to do with my day. I was absolutely no help though, so I took a _break_ on the front porch, and forgot all about it for awhile. 😎

I decided to build a pedal. Which one? Hmm….I stuck my hand in…pulled out a…..no, don’t feel like building that. Then I pulled out a Fuzz Aldrin. Yes, that‘s a casual build, and my fellow fuzzers will testify that one can _never_ have too many fuzz pedals about. As I pressed the last resistor in and turned on the iron I suddenly decided I should breadboard and futz with it a bit…I’m particularly looking at the BODY and BRITE configurations. Schematic HERE . All you seasoned modders or new builders with an interest are welcomed to share your thoughts.

To the Lab! 🤣


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 11, 2022)

fig said:


> I was annoying someone earlier today in DM, and they couldn’t decide between building a pedal, playing and/or recording tunes, or yard work. 🤨
> 
> Fearing that same fate might befall me, I took it upon myself to help me decide what to do with my day. I was absolutely no help though, so I took a _break_ on the front porch, and forgot all about it for awhile. 😎
> 
> ...


Well the "said person in DM" had his decision made for him. He tweaked his back picking up a 50lb bag of cow manure at Home Depot with the missus. Now with Advil and a muscle relaxer onboard, there's not much "he" can do besides sit around and play guitar.......


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 11, 2022)

The Skreddy Trinity is on my radar.


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Well the "said person in DM" had his decision made for him. He tweaked his back picking up a 50lb bag of cow manure at Home Depot with the missus. Now with Advil and a muscle relaxer onboard, there's not much "he" can do besides sit around and play guitar.......


Ouch! Hope you mend soon.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 11, 2022)

It’ll be ok in a couple days. Remember boys and girls, lift with your legs. Don’t do like I did and reach across the pallet for that “cleaner” looking bag of cow poop…


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

If it were a 2x4 I could see it…but disheveled sh*t ? 

Okay, I got as far as Q3 and decided it’s break time….so..I’m headed that way as soon as I post this. Here’s a pic..I don’t usually do the power stage until the end, and if it’s straight 9vdc, I omit the protection diode and LED and shove a 100u on the power rail for good measure (after break of course).


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 11, 2022)

fig said:


> If it were a 2x4 I could see it…but disheveled sh*t ?
> 
> Okay, I got as far as Q3 and decided it’s break time….so..I’m headed that way as soon as I post this. Here’s a pic..I don’t usually do the power stage until the end, and if it’s straight 9vdc, I omit the protection diode and LED and shove a 100u on the power rail for good measure (after break of course).


What are those cool looking electrolytic caps you always use? Are they as gawd-awful pricey as the cool looking resistors you use? (I want to build "JUST LIKE FIG!")


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

(sitting on the porch)

Those are organic aluminum polymer…I think those are Panasonic, but I’ve got some Nichicon as well. 

I used a tantalum for the C1 10u coupling cap, and some tropical fish / silver mica for the BODY & BRITE caps. Film caps would probably work just fine, and we’ll take a look at any differences on the scope, should I manage to get this circuit finished ( and more importantly…working).


----------



## giovanni (Jun 11, 2022)

Organic and also gluten free I hope?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 11, 2022)

Speaking of topical tropical fishy business — @fig, thanks again for all the contests and that TC-1 I won; I've got a bunch of tropical fish caps that I bought based on how purdy they were... now I can finally figure out if they're valuable based on their values and maybe move them from the display to some builds.


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Speaking of topical tropical fishy business — @fig, thanks again for all the contests and that TC-1 I won; I've got a bunch of tropical fish caps that I bought based on how purdy they were... now I can finally figure out if they're valuable based on their values and maybe move them from the display to some builds.


You’re very welcome! Thank you for all of your insights and knowledge. Those are hard to buy, but you’re generous! 
Some of the ones I bought were done. Coating caking & corroded leads…others have been great! I imagine the duds had been stored in…a dungeon?


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 11, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Speaking of topical tropical fishy business — @fig, thanks again for all the contests and that TC-1 I won; I've got a bunch of tropical fish caps that I bought based on how purdy they were... now I can finally figure out if they're valuable based on their values and maybe move them from the display to some builds.



I second the "thanks for the contests and tc-1" vibes.  Maybe I should go take a break on the porch in your honor.


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

When I came back I noticed I had no juice hitting Q1…aha! left out the 10KΩ collector resistor. I finished out the rest, but signal died somewhere around Q3, so I’ll pinpoint that and fix whatever I misplaced or omitted.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 11, 2022)

The figift that keeps on giving


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

It’s fully functional, sounding pretty good, albeit pretty finicky connection-wise. Must be a loose kajigger. I’ll see about doing some comparisons.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jun 11, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Having built all the variants of the skreddy trinity, I can say without a doubt that the hybrid fuzz driver is by far my favorite and the most usable of the three. So much so I built @Harry Klippton one and he seems to dig it.


I do indeed


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Having built all the variants of the skreddy trinity, I can say without a doubt that the hybrid fuzz driver is by far my favorite and the most usable of the three. So much so I built @Harry Klippton one and he seems to dig it.


Groovy! In that case I’ll have to build that one because this one rocks!


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

This one….


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

Looks like these are the biggest changes; 







I’m guessing the Ge leakage comes into play. I’ve got some AC127, but I’ll try a few different NPNs.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 11, 2022)

fig said:


> Looks like these are the biggest changes;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fig, You know about Leakage????


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Fig, You know about Leakage????


I made a living at it!


----------



## Coda (Jun 11, 2022)

fig said:


> I made a living at it!



For an equally acceptable answer, see below:



fig said:


> Depends…


----------



## andare (Jun 12, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Well the "said person in DM" had his decision made for him. He tweaked his back picking up a 50lb bag of cow manure at Home Depot with the missus. Now with Advil and a muscle relaxer onboard, there's not much "he" can do besides sit around and play guitar.......


Here's to a. Swift recovery. Every time I hurt my lower back I do 3x20 unweighted back extensions every day for a few days and the pain goes away and I'm ready to deadlift once again. Try it out!


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2022)

Good news everyone! My first batch of stickers arrived. 



https://imgur.com/a/Gda7obv




https://imgur.com/a/vMq5ZdZ


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2022)

I had time to put together the Hybrid Fuzz, shown next to the Buzz Aldrin. Now for a break and then we’ll see if we get any fireworks.



https://imgur.com/nYeIj5l


----------



## fig (Jun 14, 2022)

The good news is, that circuit is functioning as it's wired. 
The bad news, it's not wired as it should be. 
I'll go find the half-dozen half-baked mistakes and should have lift-off.

My son sent me this to describe his current situation...


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 14, 2022)

fig said:


> Good news everyone! My first batch of stickers arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey! Snazzy stuff!


----------



## fig (Jun 15, 2022)

Found the issue….okay _issues_. The main one being I mucked up the Q3 collector wiring.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 15, 2022)

fig said:


> Good news everyone! My first batch of stickers arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how much are these labradoodle puppies?

I want to BUY them, Fig, send me a PM with yer PayPal account, please sir.


----------



## fig (Jun 15, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> So how much are these labradoodle puppies?
> 
> I want to BUY them, Fig, send me a PM with yer PayPal account, please sir.


Someone hasn’t been paying attention. Fig Labs is fee-free and ISO-010Am certified …. Besides, I have stuff to send you anyway.


----------



## Barry (Jun 15, 2022)

Now I gotta think of something I need from Fig!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jun 15, 2022)

Barry said:


> Now I gotta think of something I need from Fig!


I know what I need 



fig said:


> New addition to the Peak LCR45...these are _real_ useful. The LCR-45 already had the micro-bananas, so an easy upgrade!





fig said:


> Here’s the better part of the mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry (Jun 15, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I know what I need


A  little extreme to just get a sticker don't you think!


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

I put these together Saturday; first a UMI Buzz Tone. I eliminated the volume expander switch because it did nothing more than replace the fuzz with mud, and a muddy tone isn’t _quite_ the “dirt” I was after.











…and a Tone Bender MKII, which I plan to enclose in the near future. I breadboarded one of these awhile back but ended up stealing some parts from it so here’s another. Forgive the funky schematic.


----------



## temol (Jun 20, 2022)

You know you need "mark-one-point-five", right?


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

temol said:


> You know you need "mark-one-point-five", right?


I do now.


----------



## temol (Jun 20, 2022)

This reminds me sick prices of the vintage transistors.. but here's the question to all of you:

what's the most expensive, single component you've purchased? How much did you pay?
Transistor, IC, diode.. 
Shipping excluded


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 20, 2022)

temol said:


> This reminds me sick prices of the vintage transistors.. but here's the question to all of you:
> 
> what's the most expensive, single component you've purchased? How much did you pay?
> Transistor, IC, diode..
> Shipping excluded


So far.......an FV-1 chip


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

temol said:


> This reminds me sick prices of the vintage transistors.. but here's the question to all of you:
> 
> what's the most expensive, single component you've purchased? How much did you pay?
> Transistor, IC, diode..
> Shipping excluded


 I’ll get back to you


----------



## dawson (Jun 20, 2022)

temol said:


> This reminds me sick prices of the vintage transistors.. but here's the question to all of you:
> 
> what's the most expensive, single component you've purchased? How much did you pay?
> Transistor, IC, diode..
> Shipping excluded



In my shopping cart:
https://www.digikey.com/en/products/detail/nidec-copal-electronics/ET610N13-Z/5086832

*Do switches count?


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

dawson said:


> In my shopping cart:
> https://www.digikey.com/en/products/detail/nidec-copal-electronics/ET610N13-Z/5086832
> 
> *Do switches count?



That’s a nice ‘un.


----------



## temol (Jun 20, 2022)

dawson said:


> In my shopping cart:
> https://www.digikey.com/en/products/detail/nidec-copal-electronics/ET610N13-Z/5086832
> 
> *Do switches count?



Well..  eventually.... 
But it's in your shopping card. Should be in your bottom left drawer


----------



## dawson (Jun 20, 2022)

fig said:


> That’s a nice ‘un.



I'll say!
After awhile of searching, it's the only pedal-worthy 6P2T I could find- It's got quite a job to do.



temol said:


> Well..  eventually....
> But it's in your shopping card. Should be in your bottom left drawer



You're right- I'd better pull the trigger today..


----------



## almondcity (Jun 20, 2022)

Belton Brick 3


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 20, 2022)

Do enclosures count? Spent like $50 on an enclosure once


----------



## temol (Jun 20, 2022)

Should be separate category for the hardware...
as for now - let's focus on the "small, but crazy expenisve" stuff 

Output transformers not allowed. Same with the speakers 

Looks like in most cases items like FV1, beltons, are probably most expensive.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jun 20, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Do enclosures count? Spent like $50 on an enclosure once


I thought the $30 I spent was bad


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jun 20, 2022)

almondcity said:


> Belton Brick 3


I cut one open recently. Glad I didn't remember how much it cost first 🙃


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

I was going to say, I dropped $350 on a MM Superstack…

Op amps…a couple of metal can Burr Brown OPA21XX ~$40ea, some $60-$70ea MUSES.
A few vintage diodes and several nice “wall-hanger” Ge transistors, some of which have been generously gifted to me by other members.
FXCores, FV-1s,THAT43021 & 05, and Daisyseeds.

🤷‍♂️

Edit: I don’t talk about the “Reticon Affair”.


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

My kids and grandson got together and bought the old man a noisemaker…I _may_ have dropped a hint. It is made by the One Man Band Drum Co. right here in the Blue Ridge mtns of NC. It‘s a 1964 American Tourister Tiara, complete with pedal tabs, skull bottle opener, rear port, a 1964 NH plate, and tambourine. Ludwig pedal sold separately. 
I’ve got it dampened pretty well, but still need to tighten the tone a bit. I’ll need a brush pedal for the chachinger.
Now I can curse the drummer with impunity…or can I?








Forgot to mention, my daughter is loaning me her cajon, so maybe some improv percussion tracks?


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 20, 2022)

fig said:


> I put these together Saturday; first a UMI Buzz Tone. I eliminated the volume expander switch because it did nothing more than replace the fuzz with mud, and a muddy tone isn’t _quite_ the “dirt” I was after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see my favorite transistor of all time! Flat hats for the win!

FYI, these are sold out forever over at SBE. I have a very small stash left but when they’re gone they’re gone!


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I see my favorite transistor of all time! Flat hats for the win!
> 
> FYI, these are sold out forever over at SBE. I have a very small stash left but when they’re gone they’re gone!


Good buy. These spec’d out @

Q1: 68 hfe / .023mA leakage
Q2: 75 hfe / .031mA leakage
Q3: .78 hfe / .038mA leakage [ Q3C biased to 4.51VDC ]

It’s a very LOUD and _FUZZY _circuit, so yay. 

Here’s a snap from the scope; The settings are VOL @ ~2 & FUZZ dimed. I’m running a 200Hz sine @ 200mVpp.


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 20, 2022)

fig said:


> Good buy. These spec’d out @
> 
> Q1: 68 hfe / .023mA leakage
> Q2: 75 hfe / .031mA leakage
> ...



Q3 biased to 1.54 v?


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Q3 biased to 1.54 v?


Whoops….4.51VDC….corrected, thank you sir.


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 20, 2022)

fig said:


> Whoops….4.51VDC….corrected, thank you sir.



You should try bumping that up before you box it to see how you like it. 

Collector voltages for Q1 and Q3 are typically > 7.8 vDC for the MK II.


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> You should try bumping that up before you box it to see how you like it.
> 
> Collector voltages for Q1 and Q3 are typically > 7.8 vDC for the MK II.


I’ll give that a go. It started a bit higher, but I automatically aimed for 1/2 Vcc without checking any docs…🤷‍♂️ I use a cheap resistor decade tool to dial in. It sounds pretty gravy as-is, so I’m ready to be wowed.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm going to buy a bunch of Telecaster replica Top-hat Switch tips and crazy glue them to some 2N3904 transistors — then sell them on eekbay (with full-disclosure, I'm no snake-oil salesman).





+





=




TOPHATs FOR EVERYONE!


And they go GREAT with Spatz


----------



## fig (Jun 24, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> You should try bumping that up before you box it to see how you like it.
> 
> Collector voltages for Q1 and Q3 are typically > 7.8 vDC for the MK II.


I landed on @ ~6vDC which sounded to be a sweet spot, so a 1.5vDC increase. It really opened up the pedal. Thanks Derek!


----------



## fig (Jun 24, 2022)

Next is the Tone Bender Mark 1.5 .











Man, that poor little transistor is caged!


----------



## dawson (Jun 24, 2022)

temol said:


> Well..  eventually....
> But it's in your shopping card. Should be in your bottom left drawer



UPS just about had to team-lift my Digi-Key delivery..


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 24, 2022)

dawson said:


> UPS just about had to team-lift my Digi-Key delivery..


What’s it gonna switch?


----------



## dawson (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm glad you asked!
So, I'm using this JMK Paralyzer to set up the SCHMORG as 2 parallel loops of effects that I can blend together, or roll back-and-forth between during songs:

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/jmk-paralyzer-for-my-schmorg.12003/

It's working great, but I want a way to get all of my effects _back_ into series (sometimes.)
After an hour of sketching, I learned that I'm not clever enough to build this little dream of mine with any less than a 6PDT.
After another half-hour of asking the internet, "Do 6PDT's even exist??" I found this monster on Digi-Key^.

Anyhow, I'm going to build another JMK Paralyzer with the parallel/series function.

Like a dummy, I didn't even check the measurements..
It's going to fit under a 125B plate, but just _barely._


----------



## fig (Jun 24, 2022)

dawson said:


> I'm glad you asked!
> So, I'm using this JMK Paralyzer to set up the SCHMORG as 2 parallel loops of effects that I can blend together, or roll back-and-forth between during songs:
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/jmk-paralyzer-for-my-schmorg.12003/
> ...


Oh I definitely want to see that when you get it together sir.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 24, 2022)

dawson said:


> After another half-hour of asking the internet, "Do 6PDT's even exist??" I found this monster on Digi-Key^.


Should've just asked me. 😸

I did that search, too, for a project and was elated to find that monster — then I was deflated by the price!
Your search skills are so much better, I remember looking for hours if not days — you found it in a half-hour!
I still haven't picked one up, yet. Will have to once the project rises to the top of the queue. Y


I wanted to be able to switch between 2 settings of an LPF, but would require Dual-Gang pots making that difficult — 6PDT would be an expen$ive $olution with lots of Off-board wiring. Same deal with an EQ I wanted to have two settings for — danged dual-gangs!

Then I wanted to switch out control on a PLL for Glide & Sub-root via the 6PDT switch redirecting either of the controls to a footswitch on/off...


6PDT-SCHMORG! 😻


So many uses, I keep finding them — more people should use these 6PDTs, then maybe the price would come down.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jun 24, 2022)

dawson said:


> I'm glad you asked!
> So, I'm using this JMK Paralyzer to set up the SCHMORG as 2 parallel loops of effects that I can blend together, or roll back-and-forth between during songs:
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/jmk-paralyzer-for-my-schmorg.12003/
> ...


You are a crazy SOB and I love you for it…🤣


----------



## temol (Jun 25, 2022)

dawson said:


> UPS just about had to team-lift my Digi-Key delivery..



What a lever...


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 25, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Should've just asked me. 😸
> 
> I did that search, too, for a project and was elated to find that monster — then I was deflated by the price!
> our search skills are so much better, I remember looking for hours if not days — you found it in a half-hour!
> ...


If they came in smaller sizes then I’d definitely be all over them. As it stands, I have some 6pdt and 8pm to functions I’d like to execute in some of my designs that will probably need me to dive deep into the world of microcontrollers and mini-relays instead


----------



## andare (Jun 25, 2022)

fig said:


> Next is the Tone Bender Mark 1.5 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Fuzz Face is wrong!

I wonder if Arbiter was accused of plagiarism back in '66.


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 25, 2022)

andare said:


> Your Fuzz Face is wrong!
> 
> I wonder if Arbiter was accused of plagiarism back in '66.



I think the Fuzz Face came before the 1.5 but both came after the Vox Tonebender.


----------



## Robert (Jun 25, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I'm going to buy a bunch of Telecaster replica Top-hat Switch tips and crazy glue them to some 2N3904 transistors — then sell them on eekbay (with full-disclosure, I'm no snake-oil salesman).



You should offer them separately as an aftermarket "upgrade" kit.    

Surely just the thermal insulation alone has to improve the tone of any circuit they're used in by approximately 11.1111117%.


----------



## Coda (Jun 25, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I think the Fuzz Face came before the 1.5 but both came after the Vox Tonebender.



MK1.5: late 1965-early 1966
Fuzz Face: late 1966
Vox Tonebender: early 1967


----------



## fig (Jun 25, 2022)

for the assist.

I was certainly around back then, but I don’t know pedal history so do I need another schematic?


----------



## andare (Jun 25, 2022)

Hey guys I got my bottle of snake oil





fig said:


> for the assist.
> 
> I was certainly around back then, but I don’t know pedal history so do I need another schematic?


Looks legit to me but I am but a mere admirer of the craft


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 25, 2022)

Coda said:


> MK1.5: late 1965-early 1966
> Fuzz Face: late 1966
> Vox Tonebender: early 1967



 I stand corrected!

EDIT: It’s very interesting comparing the Fuzz Face, MK 1.5, Vox TB and the Colorsound One-Knob. 

So many cool little variations. It’s a breadboarder’s dream!


----------



## Coda (Jun 25, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I stand corrected!



Now you know everything you need to know to finish The Fuzz...


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 25, 2022)

Coda said:


> Now you know everything you need to know to finish The Fuzz...



I was definitely unaware of the timeline. I’m always intrigued by that kind of info.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 25, 2022)

Robert said:


> You should offer them separately as an aftermarket "upgrade" kit.
> 
> Surely just the thermal insulation alone has to improve the tone of any circuit they're used in by approximately 11.1111117%.


I could wrap them in tinfoil and sell them as mojo parts to people making MK1.5 Tonebenders, vintage-style Fuzz Faces, and early-inspired Vox Tonebenders.

Mega-mojo for hats wrapped in gold-foil…


----------



## fig (Jun 25, 2022)

A couple of Celestial Drives getting ready for testing. This is a really great little circuit.


----------



## fig (Jun 25, 2022)

A few changes…I mistakenly stuck a 100KΩ in place of a 10KΩ @ R8 which sounded fine if you flipped C8, but was reminded of ticking bombs…so I did it according to the schematic, like a good boy.

I also swapped the LF351N for a TL081, the tantalum @ C8 out for an EC, and C3 / C4 for silver mica.

I did a quick highlight of the signal path if it helps anyone. I’ll find my stylus …my finger isn’t very accurate.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 26, 2022)

Hmmm, thoughts on turning this into a 4 knob Stellar drive? The "Clean Blend" knob sounds pretty darn cool. (Yes, I DID say "no more overdrives for me.....)


----------



## fig (Jun 27, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Hmmm, thoughts on turning this into a 4 knob Stellar drive? The "Clean Blend" knob sounds pretty darn cool. (Yes, I DID say "no more overdrives for me.....)


Yes, _we_ know you said “no more overdrives”. It was cute 😘

Add a clean blend / wet-dry control? Sure! I‘ll see about that later today sir.


----------



## Robert (Jun 27, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Hmmm, thoughts on turning this into a 4 knob Stellar drive? The "Clean Blend" knob sounds pretty darn cool. (Yes, I DID say "no more overdrives for me.....)



We could certainly speculate and come up with a clean blend control.... but I really hate speculating.

Alternatively, if anyone happens to see a 4-knob version for sale anywhere let me know.


----------



## fig (Jun 27, 2022)

Robert said:


> We could certainly speculate and come up with a clean blend control.... but I really hate speculating.
> 
> Alternatively, if anyone happens to see a 4-knob version for sale anywhere let me know.


But….my entire electronics knowledge-base is speculative! 😰

I’ll keep an eye out for the key to the alternative method. 👍


----------



## Robert (Jun 27, 2022)

fig said:


> But….my entire electronics knowledge-base is speculative! 😰



You and me both.   I just BS my way through until they get tired of asking questions.


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 27, 2022)

fig said:


> But….my entire electronics knowledge-base is speculative! 😰
> 
> I’ll keep an eye out for the key to the alternative method. 👍





Robert said:


> You and me both.   I just BS my way through until they get tired of asking questions.



If you guys don’t know shit, then I’m a straight up knuckle dragging cave dweller.


----------



## fig (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Harry Klippton (Jun 27, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> If you guys don’t know shit, then I’m a straight up knuckle dragging cave dweller.


Hey you said it 😂


----------



## fig (Jun 28, 2022)

While we wait though….

I think I’ll do some speculating! What could go wrong? 😧


----------



## fig (Jun 29, 2022)

Had there been pads, I may have been worried…


----------



## Coda (Jun 29, 2022)

Get out the drill!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 30, 2022)

fig said:


> Had there been pads, I may have been worried…


Make sure you mind the polarity......and don't forget to socket.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 30, 2022)

fig said:


> Had there been pads, I may have been worried…


Which board is that?
I need to check how many trouble shooting threads are there for that one 🤣


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 5, 2022)

@fig is this the thread where y'all were talking about lights?

Edit: nvm I found it


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 11, 2022)

Woot! I think this means I'm officially in the club......(although not sure which club.....maybe it's the Prune Juice Appreciators club?)


----------



## Robert (Jul 11, 2022)

That's it, you're in.   Now you have to learn the secret handshake.

First, extend your middle finger...

Now wave.


----------



## Robert (Jul 11, 2022)

You have no idea how many people I run into every day who are _apparently_ in the club.   It's insane.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 11, 2022)

Robert said:


> You have no idea how many people I run into every day who are _apparently_ in the club.   It's insane.


I’m in the Van Buren Boys. Unfortunately I can’t tell you the secret handshake 



Spoiler



👌🤚


----------



## Robert (Jul 11, 2022)

Got me.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 11, 2022)

Robert said:


> Got me.


Lmao that’s not even what I was going for. It was just supposed to by the VBB signal, but that’s the closest emoji to three fingers up for a right hand (since that’s a side perspective of it)


----------



## fig (Jul 14, 2022)

I’ve been working on Chuck’s mini-toob pedal. It’s my first experience with these and I’ve learned a few things, but mainly that you have to pay close attention when breadboarding as they are easily rendered useless with stray current.

This, mostly unbeknownst to me, though I had suspicions…I built it and fired it up!






Pretty, huh? Pretty dead. A couple of misplaced nodes convinced me there was trouble, so I rigged a test unit. 






Impressive eh? Not really, but it tells me a) if the toob is functional and b) what the current draw for matching. Using 9vdc through an 820Ω resistor into pin 5. Jumper pins 1&2, then 3&4. Now set your DMM to DCA (100uA or greater) and connect the positive lead of the DMM to the positive rail and the negative lead to pin 1. 






That’s what I like to see! My DMM also reports current draw but not as accurately.






Now to make certain the breadboard is wired the way I intend it to be


----------



## fig (Jul 14, 2022)

I forgot to mention…in the above configuration;

Pin 1 (plate) 9vdc
Pin 2 (screen) 9vdc
Pin 3 (GND) 0vdc
Pin 4 (cathode) 0vdc
Pin 5 (filament) 1.23vdc


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 14, 2022)

Dang you got a lot of toys....I wanna come play at your house....I'm gonna ask my mom...


----------



## fig (Jul 14, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Dang you got a lot of toys....I wanna come play at your house....I'm gonna ask my mom...


Bring yer guitar and soldering iron.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 14, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Dang you got a lot of toys....I wanna come play at your house....I'm gonna ask my mom...


Same tho 😂


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 14, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Same tho 😂


Also same


----------



## fig (Jul 14, 2022)

bet


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 14, 2022)

fig said:


> bet


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 14, 2022)

If @fig orders something from @vigilante398 you guys can catch a ride with him when he drives out to deliver it.


----------



## fig (Jul 14, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


>


Did I use it improperly? Our daughter was telling us that she felt old because someone used that term and she didn't know what it meant. I took a stab in the dark there.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 14, 2022)

fig said:


> Did I use it improperly? Our daughter was telling us that she felt old because someone used that term and she didn't know what it meant. I took a stab in the dark there.


Nah, I think you used it pretty much the right way. I was never really up to date with the lingo in my own generation, and I’m even less so aware of the new zoomer trends. The squidward dab just felt like the appropriate response


----------



## fig (Jul 14, 2022)

You can’t go wrong with Squidward.


----------



## fig (Jul 15, 2022)

As it turns out, I only overloaded V1. They show a much higher filament voltage when damaged. The test rig is noisy but provides proof that audio is passing.

I first turn on the filament power, freeing those captive electrons from their cold negative rail. Then I power up the main attraction, the B+ anode @ 25V to make an offer the freed electrons cannot refuse.

I turned the anode voltage up slowly at first, seeing if there were any ledges along the way…not really, and the output increases incrementally with the voltage. I think it’s supposed to, so yay!

Even with a single stage you can tell it’s a valve-driven circuit. Especially when powering up/down. 

Next I’ll try to get the whole enchilada together with power filtering and all the other bells and whistles. Well, it won’t have a tube-drive IR-loader but I didn’t see one on Chuck’s schematic so…whew!

Now, I’m off to order Mexican…I have this sudden craving….😋


----------



## fig (Jul 15, 2022)

I nearly forgot to mention, the mag-lamp made a bzzzp! noise and the lights went out.  Looking for a replacement bulb.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 16, 2022)

Sleep-over at Fig's

The pillow-fight has been replaced with a pedal-fight : ie bring your breadboards and the person with the most-liked original circuit gets a brand new lab coat...


----------



## andare (Jul 16, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Sleep-over at Fig's
> 
> The pillow-fight has been replaced with a pedal-fight : ie bring your breadboards and the person with the most-liked original circuit gets a brand new lab coat...


I need a red lab coat like the guy from the Pace soldering videos. With my logo embroidered on the breast pocket of course.

These videos are so groovy.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 16, 2022)

☝️Wetting action and "WPI" 😉 — woohooo!

BRB, gotta go check a few of my Dihedrals...


----------



## fig (Jul 16, 2022)

Almost ready to connect the socket and SMPS…


----------



## fig (Jul 17, 2022)

*A Sunday morning moment with Fig*

Here’s the thing about running 260V through a breadboard;

*It’s dangerous!* Even I know that, so #1 rule for #1 is no touchy while power on, and FULLY discharge all HV caps prior to _going in_ .

Besides, I get to use the Fig Labs variac! yay. It’s been stinking up my lab for two years so time for it to become useful.

Thanks for reading!

*This has been a Sunday morning moment with Fig*


----------



## fig (Jul 18, 2022)

While I was monitoring the contest thread last night, and congratulations to @Barry, that’s TWO amps you’ve won (that I know of).  - I fashioned this little monster…






I give you the arachnitube . Slick eh? I’ve seen similar pieces for sale, but they were wider and take up too much breadboard. The ”stinger” is the LV heater tap.

Meanwhile I am doing a 30v & 9v version. Much safer working voltages and for those who don’t have a fancy-ass programmable power source perhaps the only route. I’ll grab the 9v schematic CDB posted over at the Boneyard, where you can’t help but learn something, and I recently found this 30v layout which we’ll try first. I’m a little perplexed as to why it doesn’t show the 12v heater tap connection to pins 4 & 8. Crappy schematic? Dumb builder? Both? I have little ego or shame so let’s find out!






The same rules of engagement should apply as it is a very healthy habit to have, should you later migrate to higher, deadlier voltages.

Stay tuned!


----------



## fig (Jul 18, 2022)

Update: I goofed on the arachnitube, so I’m rectifying that situation. For some reason, I can’t seem to count to 9 in order.


----------



## fig (Jul 18, 2022)

Yup…the “stinger” which _looks_ cool as hell is pin 5, not 9 (of course). I’ll throw it in the adapter box and use for a metal can op amp like a hi-rise intake manifold on a hotrod, or something.

So for now, this is the rig..a SIP-style ala stripboard.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 18, 2022)

Where'd you get that neat adapter board?


----------



## carlinb17 (Jul 18, 2022)

Fancy!


----------



## fig (Jul 18, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Where'd you get that neat adapter board?


PedalPuppies (the rest of the logo is hidden)..

In reality, Robert was kind enough send it to me. I had to promise not to explode myself, so we’re going to try a 30v version first. Besides, I have more contests in the works including a new guitar, so I can’t be exploding in the meantime.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 19, 2022)

Good work Fig, you've been bizzayy.


----------



## fig (Jul 19, 2022)

Finished up the Valvecaster, but left out the tone control because I could. Sounds nice @12v 







Now build it into something a bit meatier with a trem or vibe circuit, and yes a tone stage . We may need some help from an opamp and optocoupler. I’ve got a ton of each so 

One more detail…..We’re gonna need a bigger breadboard.


----------



## fig (Jul 19, 2022)

It was too easy not to feed 9v to #1 filament on one channel and adjust the voltage on the the plates using the other. I cranked it to 30vdc and it does pretty nicely, considering it’s basically a light bulb. I _could_ just up the tolerances on the caps and go for broke (which I will) but I want more than just louder. I also want to have a few tube circuits I can use with my pedal psu, so I’ll get enough juice to them plates using magic, or diodes….maybe magic diodes…charge pump? nah..too many woes.


----------



## Robert (Jul 19, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Where'd you get that neat adapter board?



I need to reorder them because the holes in the ones I have are a little too tight for terminal blocks.  It can be done, but it takes some effort.

Of course, if you want to do it like @fig did (with the little breakout gadget) I have some I could send you right now.


----------



## fig (Jul 19, 2022)

They are handy. Especially if you count to 9 like me. I'd redesign the breadboard bit to only consume a single column. I just hate perfing perf.


----------



## fig (Jul 19, 2022)

I should also mention the extreme usefulness when trying out tubes...and in my case a tube tester until mine arrives. I just move the jumper wires around to match the pinout, and adjust the filament voltage to 6 or 12. I'll admit, my swapping prowess is less than 100%..I missed one and happened to see the wattage climbing on the filament channel. I caught it before the ceiling I had set for that channel, but still...eeeeek.


----------



## fig (Jul 20, 2022)

Welp, the “tube tester” arrived. It does a pass/fail test on the filament, that’s it. It’s a cool test unit though, an analog multimeter to be precise. Leaks are easy enough to catch, as is red-plating so a test circuit..aka preamp / power amp would be seemingly more useful. I could buy a used amp for this, or build one. I’d like to be able to check / audition as many types as feasible. Circuit suggestions are welcomed. Once I’ve chosen the circuit, I can pick up the required transformers and small parts.


----------



## fig (Jul 20, 2022)

Definitely building this…


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 21, 2022)

Ok, it's official, Fig Labs is now part of the "Big Board of Stickers" over my workbench. I feel the pressure now when I'm building......


----------



## fig (Jul 23, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Ok, it's official, Fig Labs is now part of the "Big Board of Stickers" over my workbench. I feel the pressure now when I'm building......
> 
> View attachment 29520


I particularly like the filet knives in the tool stand. Ever do any bone-fishing near Bimini?


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 23, 2022)

fig said:


> I particularly like the filet knives in the tool stand. Ever do any bone-fishing near Bimini?


Not Bimini no, we have Bonefish here in in South Florida, in the Keys and Biscayne Bay.


----------



## giovanni (Jul 24, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Woot! I think this means I'm officially in the club......(although not sure which club.....maybe it's the Prune Juice Appreciators club?)
> 
> View attachment 28766


Me too please!!!


----------



## giovanni (Jul 24, 2022)

andare said:


> I need a red lab coat like the guy from the Pace soldering videos. With my logo embroidered on the breast pocket of course.
> 
> These videos are so groovy.


Amazing! That’s one of the best videos I’ve ever seen!


----------



## fig (Jul 24, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Me too please!!!


Coming your way (if not already)…I am also sending you a ribbon cable stripper I tested. It will do up to 5-wire with a single squeeze. The tweezers I tried do well with hookup wire, but poorly on the ribbon cable. The soldering blade did better but again, not as good as the stripper but well on hookup wire.


----------



## Barry (Jul 24, 2022)

fig said:


> Coming your way (if not already)…I am also sending you a ribbon cable stripper I tested. It will do up to 5-wire with a single squeeze. The tweezers I tried do well with hookup wire, but poorly on the ribbon cable. The soldering blade did better but again, not as good as the stripper but well on hookup wire.


How about a link to that stripper?


----------



## fig (Jul 24, 2022)

Barry said:


> How about a link to that stripper?


I have her number right here….


----------



## fig (Jul 24, 2022)

Here’s the link @Barry .


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09N17V87V?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## giovanni (Jul 24, 2022)

fig said:


> Coming your way (if not already)…I am also sending you a ribbon cable stripper I tested. It will do up to 5-wire with a single squeeze. The tweezers I tried do well with hookup wire, but poorly on the ribbon cable. The soldering blade did better but again, not as good as the stripper but well on hookup wire.


You are too kind sir! How can I repay you?


----------



## Coda (Jul 24, 2022)

fig said:


> Here’s the link @Barry .
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09N17V87V?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details



That seller is about to move some product…


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 25, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Amazing! That’s one of the best videos I’ve ever seen!


Whoa, that was worth watching, I learned a lot I didn't know!


----------



## fig (Jul 28, 2022)

Harvest time...which gives me an idea !


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Jul 29, 2022)

Guys, I gotta tell you, I bought the EXACT same strippers, the yellow Amazon set, and they were terrible! Incidentally, I got em for the same thing, stripping ribbon cable,and it would just maul the ends of the wires. The plastic jaws were warped slightly. And no amount of adjustment would work. Single wires could be stripped, just had to hold it in the right place in the blades. I admit, mine could be a rare case, but it just seemed like crummy QA..


----------



## fig (Jul 29, 2022)

Sturdag Lagernathy said:


> Guys, I gotta tell you, I bought the EXACT same strippers, the yellow Amazon set, and they were terrible! Incidentally, I got em for the same thing, stripping ribbon cable,and it would just maul the ends of the wires. The plastic jaws were warped slightly. And no amount of adjustment would work. Single wires could be stripped, just had to hold it in the right place in the blades. I admit, mine could be a rare case, but it just seemed like crummy QA..



Thank you! I had them a total of 30 min. and a just few cuts. Were you able to find a good reliable pair or method ?

Edit: Maybe IDC connectors would be the way to go. I’ll try to source some for this application.


----------



## Barry (Jul 29, 2022)

Sturdag Lagernathy said:


> Guys, I gotta tell you, I bought the EXACT same strippers, the yellow Amazon set, and they were terrible! Incidentally, I got em for the same thing, stripping ribbon cable,and it would just maul the ends of the wires. The plastic jaws were warped slightly. And no amount of adjustment would work. Single wires could be stripped, just had to hold it in the right place in the blades. I admit, mine could be a rare case, but it just seemed like crummy QA..


I don't have any ribbon cable to try them on, but find stripping several pieces of wire at the time to do well with it


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Jul 30, 2022)

I never went farther in looking for a better set. When I use ribbon cable now I just use a utility knife to separate the ribbon, then use a good pair of Klein's to strip them individually..


----------



## fig (Jul 31, 2022)

Without strain relief, they seem to be an issue waiting to happen (but take it with a cold beer or grain of salt…maybe a margarita?). I did see some FFC as short as 2” and some 90º pcb mount FFC slip-in adapters but that seems a bit overkill.

Let us know how the strippers fare please Giovanni.


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

Whipped Cream Overdrive. Resistors soldered….or are they?






A closer look reveals a missed solder joint. That might have caused issues….






….you’re right! It would definitely have caused issues!


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 2, 2022)

56k

Did I win the resistor soldered/not-soldered contest?


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

I’m, sorry. The correct response was 1mΩ, and you didn’t phrase your response in the form of a double-helix.


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

You did however, win a $50 PedalPCB gift code just for playing!


----------



## music6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> 56k
> 
> Did I win the resistor soldered/not-soldered contest?


Even I knew that R3 was 1M!!!


----------



## music6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

fig said:


> You did however, win a $50 PedalPCB gift code just for playing!


This is rigged I say, rigged !!!


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

music6000 said:


> This is rigged I say, rigged !!!


Huh? Oh sorry...I was memorizing datasheets. Rigged? 

Why, that was the secret word! You win a $98.60 PedalPCB card Phill! 

Riggedy-Riggedy!


----------



## music6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

fig said:


> Huh? Oh sorry...I was memorizing datasheets. Rigged?
> 
> Why, that was the secret word! You win a $98.60 PedalPCB card Phill!
> 
> Riggedy-Riggedy!


See, I was actually testing you!
 It's really R1 -1M, not R3


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

[facepalm] See? I should have been memorizing that board layout...you guys think of everything!


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

Quiet, I'm testing through-hole J201s that were only guaranteed for 30 minutes, so it takes concentration.


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

The "quiet" part was a joke...the 30 minute warranty wasn't. 

I wouldn't expect any guarantee on an NOS part.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 2, 2022)

How many to test in 30 minutes though? 

10 in 30 minutes? 
No sweat!

100 in 30 minutes?
Probably doable, but yikes!

1000 in 30 minutes?
Aww man! Trouble’s a brewing! 😥😥😥


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

Well, the third one was a dud, so there's that. I stopped when I got to five, then realized I only needed four, so I untested the extra and threw it back in the bin.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 2, 2022)

I have a transistor tester, but not a transistor untester. How much does one of those run you? Sometimes having everything tested is dull— where’s the excitement of mystery in my life? It all went away when I tested my transistors.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

fig said:


> Well, the third one was a dud, so there's that. I stopped when I got to five, then realized I only needed four, so I untested the extra and threw it back in the bin.


I've noticed that even SMD JFET's are being marked as *Obsolete*


			https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/onsemi-Fairchild/MMBF5457_Q?qs=65zdnft1wepDRm3eIhJscQ%3D%3D


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

A note on the TC-1 tester; it does _not_ provide Vgs values, but does provide Id @ Vg, so you can do the math. I opted to grab the DCA75 instead, which does math much quicker and more reliable than the Fig method.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 2, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I've noticed that even SMD JFET's are being marked as *Obsolete*
> 
> 
> https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/onsemi-Fairchild/MMBF5457_Q?qs=65zdnft1wepDRm3eIhJscQ%3D%3D


That’s the _Q package. Without the suffix, it’s still a factory special order (with many being delivered in the coming months).


----------



## music6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/onsemi-Fairchild/MMBFJ201_Q?qs=uWoDHEC%252Bq2%252BvsbRwg846KQ%3D%3D
		



benny_profane said:


> That’s the _Q package. Without the suffix, it’s still a factory special order (with many being delivered in the coming months).


Same with the MMBFJ201 Q, But no stock available in singular either!


			https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/onsemi-Fairchild/MMBFJ201_Q?qs=uWoDHEC%252Bq2%252BvsbRwg846KQ%3D%3D


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 2, 2022)

music6000 said:


> https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/onsemi-Fairchild/MMBFJ201_Q?qs=uWoDHEC%252Bq2%252BvsbRwg846KQ%3D%3D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, the _Q package. There are no lifecycle markers for the regular package and over 200,000 units are scheduled for delivery in October/November.


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> and over 200,000 units are scheduled for delivery in October/November.


That should do me.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 2, 2022)

fig said:


> Huh? Oh sorry...I was memorizing datasheets. Rigged?
> 
> Why, that was the secret word! You win a $98.60 PedalPCB card Phill!
> 
> Riggedy-Riggedy!


*fig*, your too kind & the world would be a better place if if there were more *fig*'s just like you!!!!!!
Thank you Sir!!!


 Phil


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 3, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Even I knew that R3 was 1M!!!


I was just guessing, I didn't even look at the schematic...


----------



## fig (Aug 4, 2022)

I got one of those iRig interfaces...I have a Duet somewhere but it's the first iteration and had some firmware issues. Anyhoo....

It comes with the Amplitube software which is great if you want ala-carte modeling. I'm not sure if there are free previews (there should be) but I'll check or someone please chime in.

Mainly, I wanted to feed some online backing tracks to my new headphones (thank you all for your input btw) and also have onboard effects handy, so I'm using an app called ToneBridge. Punch in a song you want your guitar to "mimic", turn on the backing track...and wander the house and yard in your headphones and underwear jamming to your heart's content. Not all setups are great, and it's not "live" whatever that means anymore...but it's fun as hell.

Obligatory edit: Mostly I use backing tracks from yewtube...if anyone has groovy alternatives..I'm all wrinkles....and ears

Got noodle?


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 4, 2022)

fig said:


> to my new headphones (thank you all for your input btw)


Which did you end up choosing?


----------



## fig (Aug 4, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Which did you end up choosing?


I chose the DT-880-Pro. They are comfortable enough and sound great!

I may also get a pair of open / semi-open at some point.


----------



## giovanni (Aug 4, 2022)

I use iRealPro which has jazz backing tracks but also many other genres (although I think you need to pay separately for those). It works really well for my needs, but beware: it’s midi sounds. The nice thing is that you can change tempo and key very easily. If I need headphone practice, I can plug my Fender Mustang micro which has BT so I can get the track and the guitar through it. Pretty seamless setup.


----------



## fig (Aug 5, 2022)

Since my mower decided to die, I built a little battery charger since I had a free battery....sort of.








I've got it turned way down as those leads aren't going to take a lot of current, but it works. That little board under the DMM is a charge regulator I picked up at Tayda (though these are sold nearly everywhere)..thus the charger-on-the-breadboard. Unfortunately, the goop used to attach the heatsink was leftover PlayDoh from 1966, and the heatsink was loose in the package....also, it doesn't work so the heatsink isn't really an issue. I ran an audio probe through it, and it hissed at me . The only thing worth a hoot on that board is the relay, which is likely what is FUBAR.🤷‍♂️








Schematic...


----------



## giovanni (Aug 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Since my mower decided to die, I built a little battery charger since I had a free battery....sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can one learn such a power? The power of making a charger that is.


----------



## fig (Aug 5, 2022)

Well, for lead acid or gel, it's pretty straight-forward. Now, this is assuming you have a 15-18v power supply with enough current on tap. Call me lazy, but I didn’t build that bit.

Pretty cool site;






						Battery Charger Circuits
					

Here you will find a collection of Battery Charger Circuits. It uses a small constant current to charge the battery during the complete charging process.




					www.circuits-diy.com
				




For lithium-ion and the ilk, it's a bit more complicated and I haven't done any reading in that direction beyond the realization that it would require more study time than I wanted to invest 

That said, solar charging and micro-efficiencies are of an extreme interest to me and I hope to have time to explore the tiniest of economies because that's where I'll discover the niche.


----------



## Coda (Aug 5, 2022)

This thread is still fun…


----------



## fig (Aug 5, 2022)

Thank you! I‘ve got an upcoming countdown clock project with some Otis Elevator AN displays…it’s more of an actual project so I’m hopeful to have some fun with it.


----------



## fig (Aug 5, 2022)

Oh, and I have some guitar pedals too….there, now I’m still bonifide!


----------



## fig (Aug 5, 2022)

I also got some _extremely hard to find_ frequency splitters. Chuck knows all about them…high tech stuff really…


----------



## fig (Aug 5, 2022)

…and of course there are games and puzzles for the kids…and drinking contests for the adults…all here at Fig Labs..oh wait, that’s the wrong promo text…crap! quiet…they are still readin…


----------



## Coda (Aug 5, 2022)

How’s the Phase II?…


----------



## fig (Aug 6, 2022)

I drilled an enclosure for it, assuming I’ll want to play it regularly, rather than on the FrankenRig™. I was out of A25 pots (of all things) so I was waiting to that so I can at least test it…I think it’s starting to believe it _belongs_ on the bench. That guarded yellow eye with a smug & judgmental gaze…


----------



## fig (Aug 6, 2022)

Just checked…the A25s should arrive today so zippity do dah! 

Also on that order from Ross is a set of those nifty joysticks for joysticking things, and a bunch of 9mm for the set of SynchroTrems that came the other day. Yeah..I ordered two by accident instead of a Wah but I decided to use one for experimentation and the other to build stock. I’ll definitely pick up the wah on my next order though


----------



## andare (Aug 6, 2022)

fig said:


> I drilled an enclosure for it, assuming I’ll want to play it regularly, rather than on the FrankenRig™. I was out of A25 pots (of all things) so I was waiting to that so I can at least test it…I think it’s starting to believe it _belongs_ on the bench. That guarded yellow eye with a smug & judgmental gaze…


How do you test a pedal without soldering the pots? I have a few builds to test but I can't put the pots in as I don't have the drilled enclosures yet.

I tried using breadboard jumpers attached to the pots with alligator clips but the connection isn't stable.


----------



## fig (Aug 6, 2022)

andare said:


> How do you test a pedal without soldering the pots? I have a few builds to test but I can't put the pots in as I don't have the drilled enclosures yet.
> 
> I tried using breadboard jumpers attached to the pots with alligator clips but the connection isn't stable.


Oh I don’t. Sorry if my post was garbled.  That said, I suppose I might be able find a suitable connector 

Unless it’s some weird layout, I sometimes solder the pots before the enclosure arrives or is drilled. Switches can be a bit of a pain..but I’ve had great success.

The Whipped Cream Drive I’m also building has all three pots and the switch soldered…I haven’t even thought about an enclosure yet..LOL


----------



## andare (Aug 6, 2022)

fig said:


> Oh I don’t. Sorry if my post was garbled.  That said, I suppose I might be able find a suitable connector
> 
> Unless it’s some weird layout, I sometimes solder the pots before the enclosure arrives or is drilled. Switches can be a bit of a pain..but I’ve had great success.
> 
> The Whipped Cream Drive I’m also building has all three pots and the switch soldered…I haven’t even thought about an enclosure yet..LOL


I just don't want to desolder anything. Even with the Engineer SS02 solder sucker, flux and wick, I still make a mess of the board.

My iron just doesn't cut it. I've just ordered the new Pinecil but it'll probably be months before I get it.

Time to design those enclosures and place an order with Tayda since painted 125Bs are unavailable in Europe ATM


----------



## giovanni (Aug 6, 2022)

fig said:


> Thank you! I‘ve got an upcoming countdown clock project with some Otis Elevator AN displays…it’s more of an actual project so I’m hopeful to have some fun with it.


I have a friend who works on Otis maintenance. I think more on the mechanical side. But let me know if you have questions, I can hook you up.


----------



## fig (Aug 7, 2022)

I forwent…hang on is that even a word? Apparently…anyway, I skipped testing and boxed the Phase II up, as I had a spare enclosure. I haven’t putzed with the trimmers or even put the cover on but with random pot settings it fired up and sound just like the opening of Bad Sneakers. 

I’ll clean it up and post a report.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 7, 2022)

fig said:


> I forwent…hang on is that even a word? Apparently…anyway, I skipped testing and boxed the Phase II up, as I had a spare enclosure. I haven’t putzed with the trimmers or even put the cover on but with random pot settings it fired up and sound just like the opening of Bad Sneakers.
> 
> I’ll clean it up and post a report.


It sounded like an electric sitar? Make sure to take note of those settings because I want em 😍

Bad sneakers and a Piña Colada my friend
Stomping on the avenue by Radio City 
With a Transistor (or in @fig’s case, a whole bunch of transistors) and a large sum of money to spend


----------



## fig (Aug 7, 2022)

I’m picking up a slight tick around 1Hz. I swapped the charge pump for another date series but same ting. At this point a reflow might be good, but it’s a slight tick (unless you probe IC6-1, then it thumps..LOL), so I’ll try an ICL7660 and maybe a MAX1044 just to compare before disrobing


----------



## fig (Aug 7, 2022)

Here’s the build…it went together well..I may get a proper enclosure printed for it



https://imgur.com/a/xtRUKbZ




https://imgur.com/a/jkr142a


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 7, 2022)

fig said:


> I’m picking up a slight tick around 1Hz.


On my build, I had to route the input wire along the opposite side of the enclosure (i.e., alongside the output wire) to fully eliminate the tick.


----------



## fig (Aug 7, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> On my build, I had to route the input wire along the opposite side of the enclosure (i.e., alongside the output wire) to fully eliminate the tick.


Thank you, that’s likely what I’ll have to do then.


----------



## Diynot (Aug 7, 2022)

Now why isn’t that posted up in the build reports for all to see? That is some delicious raspberry colored figliciousness right there


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

giovanni said:


> I use iRealPro which has jazz backing tracks but also many other genres (although I think you need to pay separately for those). It works really well for my needs, but beware: it’s midi sounds. The nice thing is that you can change tempo and key very easily. If I need headphone practice, I can plug my Fender Mustang micro which has BT so I can get the track and the guitar through it. Pretty seamless setup.


I picked up one of those Fender Mustangs to do a shootout between it and the iRig.

Stay tuned for the *Dual of the Dongles*!


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

Today I'm hoping to fix the ticking in the Phase II. I've been enjoying this pedal even with the built-in metronome.  

I have the prescribed solution from @benny_profane , but I want to take the opportunity....hey, it's not everyday you run across a perfectly good tick to experiment on, so yeah. I've got a couple of optional charge pumps to plug in...and I noticed it becomes very pronounced if you unplug the input cable...so there's that. Afterwards, I'll move the input cable and report back.


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

That didn’t take long. Both the MAX1044 and the I7660 had no effect on the tick. I snipped the existing wire and snaked a new one in, rather than remove the board. It’s now quiet.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 9, 2022)

fig said:


> That didn’t take long. Both the MAX1044 and the I7660 had no effect on the tick. I snipped the existing wire and snaked a new one in, rather than remove the board. It’s now quiet.


C9 looks a little "sunburned" there.......


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> C9 looks a little "sunburned" there.......


Great green snakes! What a goof! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 9, 2022)

fig said:


> Great green snakes! What a goof! 🤦‍♂️


I'm extremely hard on my builds if I have to re-work something, which explains why my trouble shooting efforts generally wind up in the "box 'o' shame". I tend to kill boards if I don't get right the first time hahah.


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I'm extremely hard on my builds if I have to re-work something, which explains why my trouble shooting efforts generally wind up in the "box 'o' shame". I tend to kill boards if I don't get right the first time hahah.


Crap…I’ll have to start over now.  Too bad….it sounds so good!


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

So far, I am _really_ impressed with the Fender Mustang Micro BT. So much guitar in such a tiny package. 12-amps & 13-effects onboard, rechargeable battery, along with seamless bluetooth connectivity, headphone & amp jacks, and of course a more traditional control (pot). Truly portable groove! 

Look for one of these as the next contest prize…


----------



## andare (Aug 9, 2022)

fig said:


> So far, I am _really_ impressed with the Fender Mustang Micro BT. So much guitar in such a tiny package. 12-amps & 13-effects onboard, rechargeable battery, along with seamless bluetooth connectivity, headphone & amp jacks, and of course a more traditional control (pot). Truly portable groove!
> 
> Look for one of these as the next contest prize…


So good you can't wait to give it away!


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

No, this one stays with me! Y’all will have to settle for a new one, straight from Sweetwater.


----------



## giovanni (Aug 9, 2022)

fig said:


> No, this one stays with me! Y’all will have to settle for a new one, straight from Sweetwater.


Yeah it’s really great!


----------



## Coda (Aug 9, 2022)

fig said:


> So far, I am _really_ impressed with the Fender Mustang Micro BT. So much guitar in such a tiny package. 12-amps & 13-effects onboard, rechargeable battery, along with seamless bluetooth connectivity, headphone & amp jacks, and of course a more traditional control (pot). Truly portable groove!
> 
> Look for one of these as the next contest prize…



But can it sound like my 1972 Acoustic 134?…


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

Coda said:


> But can it sound like my 1972 Acoustic 134?…


Sure, just plug it into the amp and choose "bypass"


----------



## swyse (Aug 11, 2022)

fig said:


> No, this one stays with me! Y’all will have to settle for a new one, straight from Sweetwater.


Does the winner get the pack of candy too? 🤤


----------



## fig (Aug 11, 2022)

swyse said:


> Does the winner get the pack of candy too? 🤤


Assuming the mail carrier doesn’t ease it out.


----------



## fig (Aug 12, 2022)

There you are!


----------



## fig (Aug 12, 2022)

Got tube?


----------



## Dan0h (Aug 12, 2022)

fig said:


> Got tube?


Yum!


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 12, 2022)

fig said:


> There you are!


Is that socketed? You might want to try some different op amps.....


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Aug 12, 2022)

fig said:


> Got tube?


I think I see a spark plug for a 1982 Toro lawn mower in there.


----------



## Barry (Aug 12, 2022)

fig said:


> There you are!


Hey Dudes! That's some comfy shoes


----------



## Coda (Aug 12, 2022)

fig said:


> There you are!



That reminds me of the time I stepped on an OC139…


----------



## fig (Aug 12, 2022)

Barry said:


> Hey Dudes! That's some comfy shoes


Yes they are! Our son got them for me for my b-day.


----------



## fig (Aug 12, 2022)

Coda said:


> That reminds me of the time I stepped on an OC139…


black glass?


----------



## Coda (Aug 12, 2022)

fig said:


> black glass?



Yep. I still have it. It bet it would still work too…


----------



## fig (Aug 12, 2022)

Coda said:


> Yep. I still have it. It bet it would still work too…


probably leaky though. 

If anyone needs some of those mojo carbon resistors for the old-school Fuzz Face hit me up…I’ve got plenty. I’ll trade a set for a 20uF axial….okay you drive a hard bargain, I’ll take a 22uF…but it’s gotta be a gnarly one. Maybe I’ll throw in some transistors?


----------



## fig (Aug 15, 2022)

With all those old tubes lying around and only a good egg/bad egg tester to work with, I’ve decided I need to beef up my auditioning capabilities. As always I appreciate all input, criticism, ridicule, etc.

I’m starting with the single-ended 5F1. It’s easy to build (I’ve built another variant), and it has three common types of tubes; preamp, power, and rectifier. Since I’m not planning a cab build, I can either mod an existing chassis or have one fabricated to accommodate any _extras_ for testing. I’ll also be futzing with a dummy load and _maybe_ an attenuator if needed. I’m not settled on all the functionality beyond shoving in tubes and listening, so again, ideas are appreciated. I’d like some easily accessible test points (maybe thru the chassis surface access with labels) including at _least_ two channels for the scope. Oh, and a good egg/bad egg test socket for each type, a pin straightener, and a bottle opener….okay maybe the pin straightener is over the top?

Spinning back around to the 16-segment displays, I’ve got some MAX7219s on the way to drive them, and I’m looking through the 👨‍💻 code. I’m not sure why, I have no earthly idea why they want to push aux around like that. Once that is sorted, I’ll dig out my Arduino and see if it still functions. I’ll need an enclosure for this as well, but I’m thinking something more _au natural_. Maybe I can find a nice hunk of wood from our mini-forest. I’ll miss that the most about this property. It’s two acres of wildlife. Taking a small piece with us would be nice.

Thanks for reading…


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 15, 2022)

fig said:


> Got tube?


That throw cushion pattern & colour-combo would look great on a TUBE *(or any) pedal — just sayin'.


Oh, and that footprint looked to be about big enough to be mine... 46.5/47 euro?


You will definitely need the Pin-Straightener if you don't get one, so just get one.


----------



## swyse (Aug 15, 2022)

fig said:


> With all those old tubes lying around and only a good egg/bad egg tester to work with, I’ve decided I need to beef up my auditioning capabilities. As always I appreciate all input, criticism, ridicule, etc.
> 
> I’m starting with the single-ended 5F1. It’s easy to build (I’ve built another variant), and it has three common types of tubes; preamp, power, and rectifier. Since I’m not planning a cab build, I can either mod an existing chassis or have one fabricated to accommodate any _extras_ for testing. I’ll also be futzing with a dummy load and _maybe_ an attenuator if needed. I’m not settled on all the functionality beyond shoving in tubes and listening, so again, ideas are appreciated. I’d like some easily accessible test points (maybe thru the chassis surface access with labels) including at _least_ two channels for the scope. Oh, and a good egg/bad egg test socket for each type, a pin straightener, and a bottle opener….okay maybe the pin straightener is over the top?
> 
> ...



What variant did you build? I built a 5C1 a few years back and I love it for pedals.


----------



## fig (Aug 15, 2022)

swyse said:


> What variant did you build? I built a 5C1 a few years back and I love it for pedals.


That’s the one! 6SJ 6V6 and a rectifier.

I also have one with a single compactron, that’s good for 2-3 watts.


----------



## lcipher3 (Aug 15, 2022)

fig said:


> Got tube?



Nice set.  Got a few myself....


----------



## lcipher3 (Aug 15, 2022)

Reminds me - I have to dig out my tester and run some 7C5s (6v6s) for a project I have..


----------



## fig (Aug 15, 2022)

lcipher3 said:


> Reminds me - I have to dig out my tester and run some 7C5s (6v6s) for a project I have..
> View attachment 30782


ooooooh, that’s nice!


----------



## Dan0h (Aug 15, 2022)

You guys tube stashes remind me of my old film stash. I use to have boxes of 120 Kodak Fuji and Ilford varieties. It’s down to a large bag chilling in the basement. There is something special about all this old stuff. Yeah it can be a pain and cumbersome. But it inspired so much.


----------



## tcpoint (Aug 15, 2022)

Not sure this is the right place.  I need a recommendation for a bench power supply.


----------



## fig (Aug 16, 2022)

tcpoint said:


> Not sure this is the right place.  I need a recommendation for a bench power supply.


What features and price point are you looking for? i.e., do you need it programmable, # of channels, resolution?

I use a Silgent SPD3303X-E and it does a great job.


----------



## temol (Aug 16, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> You guys tube stashes remind me of my old film stash. I use to have boxes of 120 Kodak Fuji and Ilford varieties. It’s down to a large bag chilling in the basement. There is something special about all this old stuff. Yeah it can be a pain and cumbersome. But it inspired so much.


I have one drawer in a freezer full of various stuff - many rolls of Velvia, some Provia, Tri-X, HP5. 35mm, medium format.


----------



## fig (Aug 17, 2022)

I assembled my Psycho-Trem…initial test shows two LEDs that are not lighting, and one of those has an unresponsive pot. My guess is poor corresponding solder joints on the CD4017, so I’ll sort that bit. I did futz with the trimmers after the vid, the LEDs got brighter and the gain got gainier. The overall audio effect is pretty groovy.

I’m using a VTL5C2, and it is functioning perfectly.


----------



## fig (Aug 17, 2022)

Moving the CD4049 buffered / unbuffered saga here @Feral Feline .

I hear no true audible difference, but the proof is in the impedance if my thinking is correct. I’ll set up a 1Hz sine wave and a variable load between the circuit and the scope. I suppose I could also measure at the six input / output gate pins if needed. The pedal sounds great btw!


----------



## fig (Aug 19, 2022)

Fack!


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 19, 2022)

Bummer you have to throw that board away because of that dancing resistor.


----------



## fig (Aug 19, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Bummer you have to throw that board away because of that dancing resistor.


It needed to be on a turret anyway…and now it can be 
I’ll salvage the filter caps (for another project) and pitch the rest of the board.


----------



## swyse (Aug 19, 2022)

What was the board for? I don't see a lot of blue ones around here.


----------



## fig (Aug 19, 2022)

swyse said:


> What was the board for? I don't see a lot of blue ones around here.


A little 2-watt single compactron amp. I was a bit reckless auditioning one with the etching rubbed off..Murphy’s Law and all you see.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 19, 2022)

6k11 triple triode?


----------



## swyse (Aug 19, 2022)

All this amp talk I've seen lately has me itching to build another.


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 19, 2022)

I’m on my way to buy a fender blues junior used haha 


swyse said:


> All this amp talk I've seen lately has me itching to build another.


----------



## fig (Aug 19, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> I’m on my way to buy a fender blues junior used haha


Love mine. Clean to mean…loves pedals.


----------



## swyse (Aug 19, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> I’m on my way to buy a fender blues junior used haha


I was thinking about building a medium power fender maybe a twin reverb but half power because my stadium is pretty small, I find fenders just take pedals so well.


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 19, 2022)

These guys close at 6 and the way traffic is I might have to call to make sure I get this guy he’s selling it to me for 500 I can’t let that slip….


----------



## fig (Aug 19, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> These guys close at 6 and the way traffic is I might have to call to make sure I get this guy he’s selling it to me for 500 I can’t let that slip….











						Fender Blues Junior IV 1x12" 15-watt Tube Combo Amp - Lacquered Tweed Sweetwater Exclusive
					

15-watt 1-channel All-tube 1x12" Combo Guitar Amplifier with Fat Switch, Spring Reverb, and Eminence Speaker - Lacquered Tweed




					www.sweetwater.com
				




I’ll just leave this here…warranty and all..


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Fender Blues Junior IV 1x12" 15-watt Tube Combo Amp - Lacquered Tweed Sweetwater Exclusive
> 
> 
> 15-watt 1-channel All-tube 1x12" Combo Guitar Amplifier with Fat Switch, Spring Reverb, and Eminence Speaker - Lacquered Tweed
> ...


So I just seen this…… but on another note…..


----------



## fig (Aug 19, 2022)

> @steviejr92


Fat Switch on, V=11, T=3.5, B=5, M=3, MV=2, ReVerb=2.5, Guitar Vol=Max [no pedal]…lemme know whatcha think.


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 19, 2022)

Gonna try that right now gimme sec to hook everything up


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Fat Switch on, V=11, T=3.5, B=5, M=3, MV=2, ReVerb=2.5, Guitar Vol=Max [no pedal]…lemme know whatcha think.


So I immediately I loved this setting but my strat was on the neck pickup and it filled the room with warmth but man oh man when I switched it to the bridge did this amp blow my socks off! Dude this is the best investment I’ve made in awhile besides the pedals of course haha so this is what I’ve been missing….I’ve used nothing but solid state my entire life 😎


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 19, 2022)

This setting has the perfect amount of overdrive btw


----------



## fig (Aug 19, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> This setting has the perfect amount of overdrive btw


It’s a decent starting point…for clean dial back the volume, and crank the master volume, and lose the Fat Switch….just another starting point for you,


----------



## Robert (Aug 19, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> This setting has the perfect amount of overdrive btw



I _loved _my Blues Jr, especially paired with a Tubescreamer with LED clipping.


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 19, 2022)

so I just hooked up my Marshall blues breaker that I built with the first set of settings….I’m in love haha


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 19, 2022)

So i might be the only person on this forum that’s never played a tube screamer I’ve been meaning to build one but haven’t gotten around to it def going to check that out!


----------



## fig (Aug 19, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> So i might be the only person on this forum that’s never played a tube screamer I’ve been meaning to build one but haven’t gotten around to it def going to check that out!


I love this one…

Thread 'PedalPCB YATsa stato solida?'
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/pedalpcb-yatsa-stato-solida.11160/


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 19, 2022)

fig said:


> I love this one…
> 
> Thread 'PedalPCB YATsa stato solida?'
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/pedalpcb-yatsa-stato-solida.11160/


dude holy @*%# thats a super clean build btw! so what mods make this guy special if you dont mind me asking? unless this is a normal TS?


----------



## fig (Aug 20, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> dude holy @*%# thats a super clean build btw! so what mods make this guy special if you dont mind me asking? unless this is a normal TS?


Thanks! It’s a stock build, but I love how it worked out.


----------



## andare (Aug 20, 2022)

fig said:


> Fack!


Amateur hour!


----------



## fig (Aug 20, 2022)

andare said:


> Amateur hour!


Indeed.


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 20, 2022)

fig said:


> Thanks! It’s a stock build, but I love how it worked out.


Dude I would just have the inside on display for everyone to see in my home haha


----------



## fig (Aug 30, 2022)

fig said:


> Moving the CD4049 buffered / unbuffered saga here @Feral Feline .
> 
> I hear no true audible difference, but the proof is in the impedance if my thinking is correct. I’ll set up a 1Hz sine wave and a variable load between the circuit and the scope. I suppose I could also measure at the six input / output gate pins if needed. The pedal sounds great btw!


@Feral Feline, I have some CD4049Bs arriving today. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Coda (Aug 30, 2022)

fig said:


> @Feral Feline, I have some CD4049Bs arriving today. 🤷‍♂️







__





						Anderton's EPM: Project #24...
					

Phase 1, in which Doris gets her oats....  I have decided to build Craig Anderton's Tube Sound Fuzz, from his Electronic Projects for Musicians. Here are the pages that cover the project:    I am posting the pages without permission...but this is for "pedalogical" purposes, so its ok. Besides...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## fig (Aug 30, 2022)

Coda said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far out, I'm on it...as soon as I find my bench...it's under a ton of parts atm.

Also, I think I've got more versions of the 4049 than TI. No 14-pin versions like you though...


----------



## Coda (Aug 30, 2022)

fig said:


> Far out, I'm on it...as soon as I find my bench...it's under a ton of parts atm.
> 
> Also, I think I've got more versions of the 4049 than TI. No 14-pin versions like you though...



The worst part about that, and stripboard building in general (as far as I have experienced so far) is that if you mess up, it’s almost always easier to start over than to try and fix a mistake…


----------



## fig (Aug 30, 2022)

Coda said:


> The worst part about that, and stripboard building in general (as far as I have experienced so far) is that if you mess up, it’s almost always easier to start over than to try and fix a mistake…


Exactly. It helps to have a claw hammer nearby for emotional closure.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 30, 2022)

@Coda & @fig

I've always liked Charlie Barth's Moosapotamus site, he came up with his own Tube Sound Fuzz variant:

The Tube Steak Fuzz

Both of you are probably aware of it already, but I thought it worth mentioning for others who may not be.


----------



## fig (Aug 30, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> @Coda & @fig
> 
> I've always liked Charlie Barth's Moosapotamus site, he came up with his own Tube Sound Fuzz variant:
> 
> ...


I'm barely self-aware, so thank you!


----------



## fig (Aug 30, 2022)

Here they are @Feral Feline . I had to venture beyond TI's offerings 







I'll test for buffered output.....soon. 🤞


----------



## fig (Aug 31, 2022)

I tried @DAJE ...but I think we can call it...I'll float another bottle your way


----------



## DAJE (Sep 1, 2022)

fig said:


> I tried @DAJE ...but I think we can call it...I'll float another bottle your way


I have been wondering about that. It still could show up, 6 weeks is about when I start worrying.


----------



## fig (Sep 2, 2022)

Reminds me of ordering from the Sears & Roebuck catalog. 🕰️


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 2, 2022)

well you could also get more from the S&R catalog than at harrod’s….


----------



## andare (Sep 2, 2022)

I ordered my Pinecil from China on August 2. They shipped it on August 8. The plane entered the port one city away on August 21. No more updates. I keep checking the Mars rover Twitter account for any sightings.


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 2, 2022)

I feel ya guys, I’ve had 2orders sent via truck that could have been dropped out the arse end of plane between it’s stops going over my home and another thing take 3 days to travel the whole state when it’s a max 40 minutes in shite traffic on1 single highway to the factory/main office  🤦‍♂️


----------



## Coda (Sep 2, 2022)

I saw Boris last night, and they had like no merch…the shipment was delayed. I never thought about merch logistics, but the state of shipping has to be a big issue.


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 3, 2022)

That's gotta hurt the bottom line for Boris.

I remember back in the (punk hey) day, SNFU would ALWAYS have a loaded merch table. 
Merch was Chi Pig & Co's bread & butter.


----------



## fig (Sep 6, 2022)

Still waiting for a few thingamajigs; 5f1 chassis, 5e1 output transformer and turret-board, a few more yummy tube sets and tasty capacitors…
I scored both the chrome and blackout 5e3 chassis, maybe do a blackface reverb version next?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 6, 2022)

fig said:


> Still waiting for a few thingamajigs; 5f1 chassis, 5e1 output transformer and turret-board, a few more yummy tube sets and tasty capacitors…
> I scored both the chrome and blackout 5e3 chassis, maybe do a blackface reverb version next?


🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


----------



## fig (Sep 6, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


I just hope it comes out half as nice as your amp build.  

Crap, I need to finish up the 18-watt first. It has been camping on the amp stand too long.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 6, 2022)

fig said:


> Still waiting for a few thingamajigs; 5f1 chassis, 5e1 output transformer and turret-board, a few more yummy tube sets and tasty capacitors…
> I scored both the chrome and blackout 5e3 chassis, maybe do a blackface reverb version next?


I feel the need for tweed 😍🥵


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 6, 2022)

fig said:


> I just hope it comes out half as nice as your amp build.
> 
> Crap, I need to finish up the 18-watt first. It has been camping on the amp stand too long.


I'm sure it will! You do nice work @fig


----------



## fig (Sep 6, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I'm sure it will! You do nice work @fig


Thank you !


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 7, 2022)

fig said:


> Reminds me of ordering from the Sears & Roebuck catalog. 🕰️


Ok, so this how long I've been messing around with DIY guitars (and also dates me....HAH). My first guitar build, I had to order all the parts from a Warmoth paper catalog and a StewMac paper catalog. I still have and play that guitar, it's actually old enough to be "vintage" I think . It will be featured in an upcoming (hopefully sometime this week) Shut Up and Play Yer Guitar episode.


----------



## fig (Sep 8, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Ok, so this how long I've been messing around with DIY guitars (and also dates me....HAH). My first guitar build, I had to order all the parts from a Warmoth paper catalog and a StewMac paper catalog. I still have and play that guitar, it's actually old enough to be "vintage" I think . It will be featured in an upcoming (hopefully sometime this week) Shut Up and Play Yer Guitar episode.


----------



## fig (Sep 8, 2022)

When your morning starts with this…






…I dunno, but my morning DID and it sucked (yeah yeah punny ). To boot, it was used to remove a leaf-pin socket, which I only use when practical. This was for an ATTINY so yeah makes sense….only I get to the last pin and there’s no pin? -Let me interject that I am long overdue for a lens prescription update for my astigmatism but I’m not playing _that_ card…I just wasn’t paying attention. 🤓 🌴

Soldered seven pins before noticing there was no eighth !


----------



## fig (Sep 9, 2022)

I was looking for what I consider a _necessity, _but haven’t read much about here, an IC tester. One of the reasons I build these boxes of love, is to learn this stuff. I appreciate the ability to test each component being used on a build. I don’t test resistors unless biasing, but I could…and that’s kinda my point I guess, but hey…that’s my groove. 

I bought an Amazon special. It performs good egg /bad egg testing on a variety of ICs. I thought of  bridging a couple of pins to see how it responded, but I’d rather put it through the paces with a suspected fake chip, as well as a few fried, zapped, and otherwise abused devices. 

That said, I’ve decided to purposely disable a few in the name of science….okay and because it’s an excuse to blow stuff up. I’ll derail the opamps, decompress the compressors, make logic chips illogical, and so on!


----------



## fig (Sep 9, 2022)

Here is the menu of AMP "types" it tests. A TL072 or RC4558 will test as TL082...OK or FAULT.

LM324
LM741
TL082
TL084
NE555
LM2904
LM2902
LM393
LM339
LM358
LM324
LM741
It also has menus for TR, ZD, OTHER (ULN2803), LIGHT, 45/145, HEF40, CD40, 74LS, 74HC...so lotsa stuff. I'll report back...maybe with a video of a frying IC 🤣

I did try shorting and lifting a few pins....it was at least smart enough to catch that. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## fig (Sep 9, 2022)

So what _exactly_ is it testing? Not sure yet, but what could _we_ test building small circuits around the DUT? I'm going to use a LM324 to go build  some of the possible tests including;

Ios Input offset current
Uos Input offset voltage
Aud Open-loop differential factor
CMRR Common-mode rejection ratio
Uicm Common-mode input voltage range

Each requires a bit of math but this is electronics, not .....hmm, welp there's math in everything.

To the breadboard! 

PS: I may get that fried IC as a result of all that probing... 🤣


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 11, 2022)

fig said:


> I was looking for what I consider a _necessity, _but haven’t read much about here, an IC tester. One of the reasons I build these boxes of love, is to learn this stuff. I appreciate the ability to test each component being used on a build. I don’t test resistors unless biasing, but I could…and that’s kinda my point I guess, but hey…that’s my groove.
> 
> I bought an Amazon special. It performs good egg /bad egg testing on a variety of ICs. I thought of  bridging a couple of pins to see how it responded, but I’d rather put it through the paces with a suspected fake chip, as well as a few fried, zapped, and otherwise abused devices.
> 
> That said, I’ve decided to purposely disable a few in the name of science….okay and because it’s an excuse to blow stuff up. I’ll derail the opamps, decompress the compressors, make logic chips illogical, and so on!


This thing says is also tests transistors. Have you tried that? Does it give you any more info than the T7? or T1?


----------



## music6000 (Sep 11, 2022)

fig said:


> When your morning starts with this…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would never happen with a Machine Pin Socket!


----------



## fig (Sep 11, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> This thing says is also tests transistors. Have you tried that? Does it give you any more info than the T7? or T1?


I haven't gotten to that part 😉, but it does test transistors ( or TR from their menu above ). Zeners, optocouplers, LEDs, CD40XXX, etc.
I want to have some level of confidence in these tests before giving any sort of 👍 to it, and since I have a boxful of Peak testers and breadboards, I figured it was an interesting task. I'll compare some transistor results to the DCAPro, T1, T7, and my DMM/BB rig.
I'll focus on common readings we use...Vgs-off for matching fets, HFE (gain), and/or whatever other useful readings it might yield. I kind of have doubts of it doing any extensive testing based on the price-point, but I've been wrong once before. 🤣


----------



## fig (Sep 11, 2022)

music6000 said:


> That would never happen with a Machine Pin Socket!


I agree. I try to only use sockets where a decent probability exists to swap components. The crazy thing is, the very next day Michael reported doing the same thing. 

We had a spring socket vs. machine socket discussion, and here are the takeaways (as I remember them anyway);

Machined IC Socket
Pros - sturdier pins; better casting
Cons - round hole - square pin; cost

Spring IC Socket
Pros - cost, easy insertion
Cons - Flimsy pins, inconsistent casting

I have both in the bin, but from now on I (and probably Michael) will pay closer attention if using the latter. 😜


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 11, 2022)

fig said:


> I agree. I try to only use sockets where a decent probability exists to swap components. The crazy thing is, the very next day Michael reported doing the same thing.
> 
> We had a spring socket vs. machine socket discussion, and here are the takeaways (as I remember them anyway);
> 
> ...


I only got them because I ran out of the machined ones building the bloody Phase II with its 8 zillion ICs. Amazon by 7am next day baby!!! I got my order of machined ones in a few days later and will save the leaf ones for emergencies.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 11, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I only got them because I ran out of the machined ones building the bloody Phase II with its 8 zillion ICs. Amazon by 7am next day baby!!! I got my order of machined ones in a few days later and will save the leaf ones for emergencies.


So I’ve been buying these from Amazon.

I can’t find a darn thing wrong with them. And you can’t beat the price. Takes about 3 weeks to arrive from China though. I should just buy 100 next time and be done with it.


----------



## fig (Sep 11, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> So I’ve been buying these from Amazon.
> 
> I can’t find a darn thing wrong with them. And you can’t beat the price. Takes about 3 weeks to arrive from China though. I should just buy 100 next time and be done with it.


I haven't seen those. I ordered some, so if they suck, I can blame you right?  😜


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 11, 2022)

fig said:


> I haven't seen those. I ordered some, so if they suck, I can blame you right?  😜


Absolutely! I have big shoulders......and I live far enough away....... 😄


----------



## fig (Sep 11, 2022)

fig said:


> I haven't gotten to that part 😉, but it does test transistors ( or TR from their menu above ). Zeners, optocouplers, LEDs, CD40XXX, etc.
> I want to have some level of confidence in these tests before giving any sort of 👍 to it, and since I have a boxful of Peak testers and breadboards, I figured it was an interesting task. I'll compare some transistor results to the DCAPro, T1, T7, and my DMM/BB rig.
> I'll focus on common readings we use...Vgs-off for matching fets, HFE (gain), and/or whatever other useful readings it might yield. I kind of have doubts of it doing any extensive testing based on the price-point, but I've been wrong once before. 🤣



Update: This tester provides no readings beyond 👍👎, so I'd say it's probably not really worth the expense, other than for the illusion of confidence in a given IC.😬 

I think that given the braintrust "on-tap" in the membership, it would be feasible to believe a multi-tester of organic design could be had, that would meet the needs of the DIY audio community while keeping the cost to a minimum. Calling all smart people!


----------



## fig (Sep 11, 2022)

Gather ‘round children, to hear a most gruesome tale of graphic noobility at it’s finest.

Be still! Where was I? Oh, minding my own business building a cool pedal and coming up with what I thought was a fairly clever graphic. My previous submission (Pharmacist / Doc Robert) turned out really well, but honestly all I did was describe my idea to a kind and patient soul who produced the end result. Rather than rinse and repeat with a proven method, I chose to do something stupid and fiddle with file and fate. The result? Disaster. I give you Iteration 1.1a of my aptly-named “DiPSHiT”, aka the PedalPCB *D*ouble *P*endulum *S*tereo *H*armonic *T*remolo…






You’ll notice right away that the LEDs are drilled BELOW the presumed “i”s ….kinda hard to overlook…

But wait….There’s more!

I also decided to zig when zagging was needed.








End Of Part 1

Now, go contain yourselves 

There‘s a Part II in it for you…


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 11, 2022)

well I must say I'm thoroughly impressed by the DPSHT design, and even happier to be seeing more stereo goodness! Part 2, eagerly awaited!


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 12, 2022)

so... knowing you'd botch it from the get go...

I dare ask, how does itsound? rotating speaker wtfdude or farting in a large public bathroom?


----------



## fig (Sep 12, 2022)

Part Duece

At least partially undaunted, the noob shakes off this train wreck as a one-off sorta thing. Noobs are known for this sudden burst of false confidence when faced with utter failure, to safeguard against otherwise being destroyed by the truth.....hey...literary license okay?

One of the issues not shown above was the foot switch alignment. I had already attached it to the pcb but mis-measured my mod, so when the "thing" arrived, I unsoldered and re-positioned to fit the enclosure (so it'd be right for the replacement enclosure). That's why it fits in the pic. This proved to be a fatal blow but I'll get to that.

The replacement enclosure was ordered, and a couple weeks later I checked the status which read;

REJECTED: SERIOUS ISSUES WITH GRAPHICS, love Hugo.

Okay I added the "love"...but I could definitely _feel_ it. 🥰

At this point, the graphics noob decides to punt, and orders a plain-drilled box to put and end to the nightmare and be able to hear this wonderfully intriguing pedal. You see, it had been tested for functionality _only_ at this point.

A couple more weeks go by and a shiny box with holes arrives. I grab the guts and shove them in...nope. Wrong drill file. The jacks are perfect, the LEDs are perfect but once again, the footswitch is now where it should have been on the previous enclosure. #&#^$*^

To put a donk on this story, while desoldering the footswitch the second time, two pads were unable to take the abuse. No pictures of that carnage...or aftermath.

Here is the only known gut-shot and an end to this ill-fated fiasco. Will I rebuild? Perhaps...but these wounds run deep... 🤣







Thanks for reading and laughing along with me, _at_ me. Feel free to unleash well-deserved flaming. (then go build something)


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 13, 2022)

Well Fig, I'm sure it can be salvaged, even if it won't be pretty anymore. Call the little phoenix a build with "mods" with "added character". 

At least all your little sausages lined up nice and neat for the party.


----------



## fig (Sep 14, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> At least all your little sausages lined up nice and neat for the party.


fitting, eh?


----------



## fig (Sep 14, 2022)

LOTS happening here at Fig Labs. Relatively speaking. I mean, it was pretty quiet all night while I was asleep but things are moving now! I’ve had two cups of coffee and a _break_ already. Why, I’ve made at least a dozen posts already 

I cracked open the PICKit 4 that came yesterday only to realize it was an in-circuit debugger and _not_ the PIC programmer. So I ordered a PM3 this morning (used, because they must be made of platinum or something). This is relevant to all of you who have (or will) receive pcbs from me that require a microcontroller. I’m working on it  .


----------



## fig (Sep 23, 2022)

Update: USPS says today.

Now for the weather: Missed it by one day! Yesterday was the first day of fall here, but it was 92F. This morning, I stepped outside as usual and it’s f-ff-fffff-fffiffffty t-ttttt—two. 🥶


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 23, 2022)

I noticed tht  in the north end, 20th, was low 80's, get up on 22 and brrrrr... was down to 40 at like 5am... did some imaginary divine being look at the calendar and say "summer's done, time to turn the boiler off" ?


----------



## fig (Sep 23, 2022)

Guitar pedals? Not today! I picked up my old LP flipped over to the bridge HB dropped the tone knob back to near nothing, plugged straight into my faithful BJR with these magic settings and rocked out. Serious therapy


----------



## swyse (Sep 23, 2022)

fig said:


> Guitar pedals? Not today! I picked up my old LP flipped over to the bridge HB dropped the tone knob back to near nothing, plugged straight into my faithful BJR with these magic settings and rocked out. Serious therapy


I forgot those go to 12, great power, great responsibility.


----------



## fig (Sep 23, 2022)

swyse said:


> I forgot those go to 12, great power, great responsibility.


The MASTER is there to tame the beast within, but the growl doth remain ever so menacing 🤘


----------



## fig (Sep 24, 2022)

Can you believe it? I _still_ had to buy another kajigger to go with that fancy MPLab PM3 programmer…






aye aye aye


----------



## giovanni (Sep 24, 2022)

It’s kajiggers all the way to the grave…


----------



## fig (Oct 1, 2022)

That bit came in, and I was able to program the relay PICs, but not the LFOs (yet). 

I started putzing with this circuit last night…several stages but ZERO controls. I don’t have a schematic as it was cheesed together from several with a few of my own bits shoved in. There isn’t much room left for expansion on this board so I decided to add another board which would equate to a stacked 125B (or 1590 if it goes smd…LOL).
Here’s is the most amazing part…the doggone thing worked the very first try. You can imagine my shock…I’m still shocked! I’m certain I’ve broken several electrical laws or theorems but math be damned it sounds pretty cool to me.  
The working title is Burnin’ Rubber…if it’s already been used…too bad! It’s not like I sell anything anyway. The Burn is a muffish front-end and the Rubber is an echo. Time for the next course and layer!


----------



## fig (Oct 1, 2022)

I forgot to attach the picture (Stimpy…you idiot!)


----------



## fig (Oct 1, 2022)

Good News Everyone! I've successfully programmed both the LFO and relay PICs. I should be able to start sending these out next week. If I sent you a 'Lectric Mama Flanger pcb and you are waiting for these chips and a relay, please send me a message so I don't forget to send them to you.


----------



## fig (Oct 5, 2022)

Just a reminder to anyone waiting to give a shout…I hope to start mailing tomorrow..so sorry it’s taken me so long. A few of life’s hiccups can really mess with your plans. Just pray it (life) doesn’t sneeze on you!


----------



## Coda (Oct 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Just a reminder to anyone waiting to give a shout…I hope to start mailing tomorrow..so sorry it’s taken me so long. A few of life’s hiccups can really mess with your plans. Just pray it (life) doesn’t sneeze on you!



Did that AI-based Fuzz Face become self-aware and wreak havoc throughout the countryside again?…


----------



## fig (Oct 5, 2022)

@MichaelW , I wish I had better news but I am not getting any echo / delay out of this circuit.

I’ve tried a couple of chips but no dice. I’ll keep plugging at it.






Oh brilliant…no sound.  Well, imagine a sweep signal looping with no echo.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Just a reminder to anyone waiting to give a shout…I hope to start mailing tomorrow..so sorry it’s taken me so long. A few of life’s hiccups can really mess with your plans. Just pray it (life) doesn’t sneeze on you!


No rush @fig, thank you for doing all this!


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 5, 2022)

fig said:


> @MichaelW , I wish I had better news but I am not getting any echo / delay out of this circuit.
> 
> I’ve tried a couple of chips but no dice. I’ll keep plugging at it.
> 
> ...


Ok well the good news is that I won’t be debugging my build hahah. Are you going to be asking EBay dude for a return?


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 5, 2022)

The guilt of receiving your last mn3101 is weighing heavy on me today @fig 

This evening I will jam on it and send good vibes to the chip gods to allow @MichaelW to find a good chip for his aquababy!


----------



## fig (Oct 5, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Ok well the good news is that I won’t be debugging my build hahah. Are you going to be asking EBay dude for a return?


To be 100% certain, I'd like to test the results against a known working build.


----------



## fig (Oct 5, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> The guilt of receiving your last mn3101 is weighing heavy on me today @fig
> 
> This evening I will jam on it and send good vibes to the chip gods to allow @MichaelW to find a good chip for his aquababy!


Did you socket that doodad sir?

If so, can I infringe upon your patience and send you a couple of these to audition postage paid? 🥺


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 5, 2022)

I was thinking of asking @Dan0h the same thing but decided not to. I don’t want to risk his build sticking an unknown qty chip in it. I mean what if it turns his pedal into a YATS?


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Did you socket that doodad sir?
> 
> If so, can I infringe upon your patience and send you a couple of these to audition postage paid? 🥺


Absolutely. I will test as many as you like. Send them my way. More than happy to help.


----------



## fig (Oct 5, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I was thinking of asking @Dan0h the same thing but decided not to. I don’t want to risk his build sticking an unknown qty chip in it. I mean what if it turns his pedal into a YATS?


Then I'll ask for that refund of course 🤣


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 5, 2022)

Well I have till the 28th to return on eBay. The B-Dent ones I’ve asked for an RMA. They look fake to me. (And they didn’t work either. @Dan0h don’t feel guilty. Enjoy the hell out of your build. @fig - whacker’s on the case. He’ll ferret out a source!


----------



## fig (Oct 6, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Well I have till the 28th to return on eBay. The B-Dent ones I’ve asked for an RMA. They look fake to me. (And they didn’t work either. @Dan0h don’t feel guilty. Enjoy the hell out of your build. @fig - whacker’s on the case. He’ll ferret out a source!


I’ve a dozen more coming…the saga continues…


----------



## fig (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## mybud (Oct 7, 2022)

fig said:


>


A rare glimpse into Rock ‘n’ Roll Dr Professor @fig’s inner sanctum. Savour the moment, folks.


----------



## swyse (Oct 7, 2022)

fig said:


>


I think I see 3 relays and 5 IC's per test tube, what are you cooking up in the lab today?


----------



## Coda (Oct 7, 2022)

That looks fun.


----------



## fig (Oct 7, 2022)

Just getting caught up


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 7, 2022)

fig said:


> Just getting caught up


Is that inbound or outbound?


----------



## fig (Oct 7, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Is that inbound or outbound?


Outbound Trick or Treats …...treats provided by Fig Labs, tricks provided by USPS


----------



## giovanni (Oct 7, 2022)

fig said:


> Outbound Trick or Treats …...treats provided by Fig Labs, tricks provided by USPS


Ooooh who are the lucky recipients?


----------



## Coda (Oct 7, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Ooooh who are the lucky victims?



Fixed...


----------



## Barry (Oct 7, 2022)

fig said:


>


Where'd you get those cool tubes!


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 7, 2022)

fig said:


> I forgot to attach the picture (Stimpy…you idiot!)



Bottom jacks! 

I've only ever seen that on table-top synth-effects ... 


Always _avant garde_ and on the cutting edge you are Fig.


----------



## fig (Oct 7, 2022)

Barry said:


> Where'd you get those cool tubes!


My #1 laboratory supply store….Amazon  
They are plastic so no bunsen-burners but they make cool mad-scientist shipping tubes.


----------



## Deperduci (Oct 8, 2022)

may have to find something similar IF I ever feel the need for a contest with the 2 extra jfet tester boards I got from OSHPARK ..


----------



## fig (Oct 8, 2022)

I'll gather more of these....







I'm putting together a brief on these w/schematics and whatever info I can supply. These are not my designs, but the folks behind them were kind enough to allow me to share some with all of you. There are two waveform options included for the previous project I sent out. I am not the author of either, but I copy / paste a mean file onto an MCU. There are also relays and relay controllers included for all projects, and some swag...which I need to reorder


----------



## andare (Oct 8, 2022)

I don't know what this Fig swag is that people have been getting but it looks really groovy.


----------



## fig (Oct 8, 2022)

@andare  If you'll DM me your mailing address I'll send you some.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 8, 2022)

fig said:


>


Are those PCBs the other two flavors to the “neopolitan trio” you mentioned a while back? Looks tasty 😋 😂


----------



## fig (Oct 8, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Are those PCBs the other two flavors to the “neopolitan trio” you mentioned a while back? Looks tasty 😋 😂


Indeed they are! Some [most] of my projects are prophetic in that they are fulfilled seemingly a generation or so later.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 8, 2022)

Rome wasn’t built in a day, and neither was fig labs 😂


fig said:


> Indeed they are! Some [most] of my projects are prophetic in that they are fulfilled seemingly a generation or so later.


----------



## fig (Oct 8, 2022)

Speaking of Rome (now that I have visions of Fig Labs ablaze whilst I fiddle a CDB tune.
I decided to take up violin one day, you know, out of the blue. I bought a violin and decent bow (according to everything I read). I called the local music store and signed up for lessons. I walked in, sat down, the instructor walked in...looked around and asked if my grandson was in the bathroom? No, he's not with me, why? Wait...are you? Yep! Wow, okay....this is a first for me. For me as well, I replied. Apprehension filled the tiny practice room, while bad notes seethed through the stained drywall separating the students. Let me see your instrument, he demanded. I quickly handed it to him. Hmmm...not bad...but there's one problem, it's setup for a lefty. That's not a problem I smiled. He shook his head, handing me the violin as he says Sorry, not interested.  He opened the door and apologized for any misunderstanding. I just chuckled at the whole deal and donated the violin. Silly old Fig.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 8, 2022)

fig said:


> Speaking of Rome (now that I have visions of Fig Labs ablaze whilst I fiddle a CDB tune.
> I decided to take up violin one day, you know, out of the blue. I bought a violin and decent bow (according to everything I read). I called the local music store and signed up for lessons. I walked in, sat down, the instructor walked in...looked around and asked if my grandson was in the bathroom? No, he's not with me, why? Wait...are you? Yep! Wow, okay....this is a first for me. For me as well, I replied. Apprehension filled the tiny practice room, while bad notes seethed through the stained drywall separating the students. Let me see your instrument, he demanded. I quickly handed it to him. Hmmm...not bad...but there's one problem, it's setup for a lefty. That's not a problem I smiled. He shook his head, handing me the violin as he says Sorry, not interested.  He opened the door and apologized for any misunderstanding. I just chuckled at the whole deal and donated the violin. Silly old Fig.


Sorry to hear about that experience. I hope you decide to give it another go some time! I’m certainly no capable violinist, but when I was working at a music store I would frequently mess around with the violins on slow mornings where there’d be hours without any customers. I wasn’t good, but I was able to get a hang of how to do simple stuff pretty quickly— taught myself David Cross’ original violin melody to King Crimson’s starless, but didn’t get much better than that. An instructor is certainly a useful thing if you want to do something the “proper” way, but I’m sure you could have just as much fun and make decent enough progress just by figuring it out yourself. It’s a shame the instructor had to go about things in such a crappy way— that’s not the way a professional instrument instructor should conduct themselves when it comes to atypical clientele. 
Hopefully you decide to pick up violin again in the future— and if you don’t go with an instructor, maybe it would be best for Mrs. Fig’s sake if you got an electric violin 😂

A viola or violin (I like viola better, but violin is probably more practical to pick up for the music I make) is probably at the top of the list of instruments I want to get next— I’ve had a strings pedalboard planned out for years now, based on my obsession with Jean Luc Ponty, David Cross, Gentle Giant, and Mahavishnu Orchestra 😂


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 9, 2022)

I've been hanging on to a fiddle for a friend and I just recently (last week) asked him when he wanted it back, he'd forgotten all about it and said keep it.



Geeze, all this time I coulda been fiddlin' while Fig Labs burned.



Just a reminder, Fig, I'm a gluttonous-fool for flangers... 😘


----------



## Deperduci (Oct 9, 2022)

I once asked for Fig swag.. guess I forgot to send some cheesecake or jars of something made of strawberries...


----------



## andare (Oct 9, 2022)

fig said:


> @andare  If you'll DM me your mailing address I'll send you some.


Thank you, it's a very kind offer. I wouldn't want to burden you. We are divided by an ocean guarded by officials who demand fees at ever turn. Additionally, my living quarters don't really allow me to build anything at the moment.
So, dear @fig , I'll take a rain check for now!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 9, 2022)

I taught a man in his 70s when I was in my mid twenties. I enjoyed his enthusiasm almost as much as his money. He sounded terrible at the beginning and by the time he quit, he only sounded kind of bad. It was a waste of nobodies time. You should've tossed the teacher, not the instrument. Sounding bad can be fun. 

That being said, violin is particularly difficult to pick up. I played in a high level youth orchestra ages ago and the violin section was filled with kids who'd been taking it serious since the age of 5. Most beginners are too small to hold a regular violin. Far more early starters than any of the other sections. You may not have time to to become the next Itzhak Pearlman but you can fiddle if you want to. Respect for trying.


----------



## szukalski (Oct 9, 2022)

andare said:


> Thank you, it's a very kind offer. I wouldn't want to burden you. We are divided by an ocean guarded by officials who demand fees at ever turn. Additionally, my living quarters don't really allow me to build anything at the moment.
> So, dear @fig , I'll take a rain check for now!


(Bl)EU(s) brothers unite!


----------



## Barry (Oct 9, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> I once asked for Fig swag.. guess I forgot to send some cheesecake or jars of something made of strawberries...


I think it only requires your address


----------



## Deperduci (Oct 9, 2022)

he has it, handed to him when I was trying to find a specific voltage regulator.


----------



## fig (Oct 10, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> I once asked for Fig swag.. guess I forgot to send some cheesecake or jars of something made of strawberries...



I am so sorry! I will try to make it right, and no sir, I do not expect anyone to send me anything in return or as payment.


----------



## Deperduci (Oct 10, 2022)

fig said:


> I am so sorry! I will try to make it right, and no sir, I do not expect anyone to send me anything in return or as payment.


I forgive you fig, I think it was me also saying I was going to try that build using a power divider instead of needing the higher voltage regulator, I wasn't disappointed, the sweets bit was meant for a joke  😉


----------



## fig (Oct 10, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> I forgive you fig, I think it was me also saying I was going to try that build using a power divider instead of needing the higher voltage regulator, I wasn't disappointed, the sweets bit was meant for a joke  😉



Yours is 1 of 12 departing today.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 10, 2022)

fig said:


> Yours is 1 of 12 departing today.


12 people better be posting pics of the cool stuff they get to the mailbox thread in the next few days. 

They could of course build stuff and post some build reports, but sharing what’s in the mail is arguably even better 😂


----------



## Deperduci (Oct 10, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> 12 people better be posting pics of the cool stuff they get to the mailbox thread in the next few days.
> 
> They could of course build stuff and post some build reports, but sharing what’s in the mail is arguably even better 😂



will do!  The project in question was my last post in "what's on the workbench". Thought I was gonna have a motherlode in the mail today, but it's some holiday only the USPS and government office employees take off, don't even get holiday pay at my work place  🤬


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 10, 2022)

🙏🏽
Thank you Fig!
Bless you a thousand-fold and then some.


----------



## fig (Oct 20, 2022)

I may have to relocate the lab....


----------



## Coda (Oct 20, 2022)

fig said:


> I may have to relocate the lab....



You’ll change your mind when Godzilla shows up…


----------



## fig (Oct 20, 2022)

Coda said:


> You’ll change your mind when Godzilla shows up…


Bring it! I'll practice my BOC riffs 

On location with Fig Labs...unplugged, unfocused, and untuned, but who cares?


----------



## Deperduci (Oct 20, 2022)

that's out yonder, come back with a tan... IF you come back 😁  😉


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 21, 2022)

Are we expected to tune these things?


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 22, 2022)

No, you're expected to _tuna_ these things.


----------



## Roberman (Oct 22, 2022)

@fig i noticed those Panasonic polymer electrolytic caps are rated at 16v, but this electrovibe mini circuit calls for 25v or higher. You're not having any problems with those? Thanks!


----------



## fig (Oct 23, 2022)

Roberman said:


> @fig i noticed those Panasonic polymer electrolytic caps are rated at 16v, but this electrovibe mini circuit calls for 25v or higher. You're not having any problems with those? Thanks!


Hey, good eye! Not a bit of trouble, though I can't in good conscience recommend such a practice. 

I think the highest voltage in that circuit is 18vdc, and rule of thumb says either 1.5x or 2x voltage (depending on whose thumb you use), so a 25v rating would be a safe bet.


----------



## fig (Oct 26, 2022)

If you have nothing planned for 3 minutes of your life...then this video is for you!


----------



## steviejr92 (Oct 26, 2022)

fig said:


> If you have nothing planned for 3 minutes of your life...then this video is for you!


This is too cool!   Awesome winds!


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 26, 2022)

fig said:


> If you have nothing planned for 3 minutes of your life...then this video is for you!


Just what I needed ! 

Chill way to start my day, thank you.

😻


----------



## szukalski (Oct 26, 2022)

fig said:


> If you have nothing planned for 3 minutes of your life...then this video is for you!


I love it. I forgot how satisfying a kite can be until I had kids. Now I fight them for control.

Beach life. The only life.


----------



## fig (Oct 26, 2022)

Here's another...


----------



## Barry (Oct 26, 2022)

fig said:


> If you have nothing planned for 3 minutes of your life...then this video is for you!


What's the wingspan on that thing?


----------



## fig (Oct 26, 2022)

Barry said:


> What's the wingspan on that thing?



It's 8ft (245cm). It's my favorite 2-line stunt. I have an original Illusion but it's well worn so I don't fly it anymore. I have a 10m traction and a landboard when the wind is right. I've done a brisk 25mph down the beach. Lucky there were few people wandering about, *even if I'm pretty good at flying a kite while steering a skateboard*...yes I know it's subjective, unless you smack someone into the surf...that's pretty objective-oriented...imo...theoretically.


----------



## Barry (Oct 26, 2022)

fig said:


> It's 8ft (245cm). It's my favorite 2-line stunt. I have an original Illusion but it's well worn so I don't fly it anymore. I have a 10m traction and a landboard when the wind is right. I've done a brisk 25mph down the beach. Lucky there were few people wandering about, *even if I'm pretty good at flying a kite while steering a skateboard*...yes I know it's subjective, unless you smack someone into the surf...that's pretty objective-oriented...imo...theoretically.


I'd be face down in the sand and heaven knows where the skateboard and kite would end up


----------



## Fizz (Oct 27, 2022)

fig said:


> Here's another...


That's awesome.. do you live in a house or condo?  Looks like you have your own private beach.


----------



## fig (Oct 27, 2022)

Fizz said:


> That's awesome.. do you live in a house or condo?  Looks like you have your own private beach.


We are renting a house with that view for a couple of weeks. It would be great to live at the beach again but oceanfront places around here cost stupid amounts of money, and it's too crowded in the summer. 
We've had temps in the 70s (topped 80 one day) and a deserted beach for two weeks. Perfect.


----------



## Fizz (Oct 27, 2022)

fig said:


> We are renting a house with that view for a couple of weeks. It would be great to live at the beach again but oceanfront places around here cost stupid amounts of money, and it's too crowded in the summer.
> We've had temps in the 70s (topped 80 one day) and a deserted beach for two weeks. Perfect.


You are definitely getting your money's worth out of that rental.  Perfect timing on weather and population.  When I retire, the wife and I want to chase 50 degree nights and 70-75 degree day temps across the country.  That is the perfect weather IMO.


----------



## fig (Oct 27, 2022)

Fizz said:


> You are definitely getting your money's worth out of that rental.  Perfect timing on weather and population.  When I retire, the wife and I want to chase 50 degree nights and 70-75 degree day temps across the country.  That is the perfect weather IMO.


That sounds like a great plan! Sharing goals is an important ingredient to a strong relationship. We always threatened to live on a boat and sail from port to port.  We've modded that design just a tad over the years to account for the wear and tear of our experiences, but that can be expected


----------



## fig (Oct 27, 2022)

Staring at the ocean is great...it gave me a lot of time to.....shop for some tube amp projects and/or iron reclamation.  I'll have a few waiting when I get home. An old projector tube amp, a couple of aircraft tube amps, and some others. Stay tuned, or suffer poor tone.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 27, 2022)

I always wanted to mess with a Bell and Howell 🤔


----------



## fig (Oct 30, 2022)

PSA from Fig Labs....

It has come to my attention that some of the relay PICs that were distributed are blank [gasp!]
I know, I know, and I'm really bummed about it. Here's my plan...

I'm going to build one of these pedals (well, hopefully all of them eventually but that's not the point)...this will allow me to test the functionality of the programming. Then I will send out replacement chips to anyone needing them. *Please don't mail the blank ones back.* The postage would be much more than a blank PIC. 

In hindsight, I should have verified the pcbs and included components before sending them out. I am really sorry about this.

Thanks for reading. Once again, if this bum sent you a bum chip, let me know.

Now go build something!


----------



## fig (Oct 30, 2022)

Okay, I've got this populated. The only substitute is a 2u2 box in place of a 3u3 box and a 2N5246 rather than a J202, so no biggies. I have to program the chips before testing, but I'm going to try a blank as well. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## fig (Oct 30, 2022)

Now then...it seems to work (if you program the chip)...






I used a 83 hfe ....2N1304. The 2N5246 jfet Vgs-off measured @ -1.5v.


----------



## fig (Oct 30, 2022)

So that's my build report and demo....

Oh, and once again..if you have a non-functioning relay PIC, just let me know and I will send out replacements, free of charge of course.


----------



## Barry (Oct 30, 2022)

Fizz said:


> You are definitely getting your money's worth out of that rental.  Perfect timing on weather and population.  When I retire, the wife and I want to chase 50 degree nights and 70-75 degree day temps across the country.  That is the perfect weather IMO.


Not if you sell Heating and Air equipment for a living! But, yeah, I could dig those temps year-round preferably with low humidity too!


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 31, 2022)

fig said:


> Okay, I've got this populated. The only substitute is a 2u2 box in place of a 3u3 box and a 2N5246 rather than a J202, so no biggies. I have to program the chips before testing, but I'm going to try a blank as well. Thanks for your patience.


Whoa, where did you get those cool looking red Tantalum caps?


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 31, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Whoa, where did you get those cool looking red Tantalum caps?



💅​


----------



## fig (Oct 31, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Whoa, where did you get those cool looking red Tantalum caps?


From a plastic organizer labelled "Tantalum". 




I think they came from SBE.


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2022)

I've bought quite a few old radios, projectors, tape machines, etc, to try salvaging the tube amps, or at least some iron & glass. I tried to stay fairly mainstream conversion-wise, but couldn't resist the military aircraft audio tube amp-in-a-can. More on those later...This is a Model 384 15-watt 2-AX7, 3-6V6, made by Bell and Howell. I inspected the guts pretty closely, cleaned it up a bit, and slowly cranked the voltage using a variac. Here it is after idling 30 min. Next will be an audio test, but it's looking good!
I have a tweed champ-style combo cab that I _think_ I can use or I'll build / have built a custom head cab (assuming all goes as planned).

Glow you little darlings!


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 10, 2022)

fig said:


> I've bought quite a few old radios, projectors, tape machines, etc, to try salvaging the tube amps, or at least some iron & glass. I tried to stay fairly mainstream conversion-wise, but couldn't resist the military aircraft audio tube amp-in-a-can. More on those later...This is a Model 384 15-watt 2-AX7, 3-6V6, made by Bell and Howell. I inspected the guts pretty closely, cleaned it up a bit, and slowly cranked the voltage using a variac. Here it is after idling 30 min. Next will be an audio test, but it's looking good!
> I have a tweed champ-style combo cab that I _think_ I can use or I'll build / have built a custom head cab (assuming all goes as planned).
> 
> Glow you little darlings!


The GLOW THE GLOW MUWAHAHAHA


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2022)

If you've never heard of an amp motor-boating , now's your chance. This amp sounded sweet for 15 minutes before starting. I haven't checked yet, but I'm guessing the B+ coupling caps are leaky. Not a huge deal and to be expected with 50+ yr old caps. It's a special made 12" deep solid pine cab with a 12" Jensen Special. Unfortunately, none of that matters when you're recording with an ipad...but it's a nice warm brownface feel....apart from the gawd-awful thumping


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 10, 2022)

fig said:


> If you've never heard of an amp motor-boating , now's your chance. This amp sounded sweet for 15 minutes before starting. I haven't checked yet, but I'm guessing the B+ coupling caps are leaky. Not a huge deal and to be expected with 50+ yr old caps. It's a special made 12" deep solid pine cab with a 12" Jensen Special. Unfortunately, none of that matters when you're recording with an ipad...but it's a nice warm brownface feel....apart from the gawd-awful thumping


Damn @fig that's some sweet playing, especially with no hands! We definitely need more demo's from you!


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2022)

The only other mod thus far was changing out the 13/64" speaker OUT, for a 1/4". No biggie.

You like that @MichaelW ? I can play any song on my playlist...not on the guitar, but on the phone there.


----------



## Coda (Nov 10, 2022)

Sounds like a Yacht Rock amp...


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2022)

Here's the operating theatre....






That cylindrical thingy on the bottom is the OFF/ON/TONE control.


----------



## Coda (Nov 10, 2022)

Look at that toan nectar oozing out...


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2022)

Coda said:


> Look at that toan nectar oozing out...


I know, I rubbed it into my fingertips...magic fingers!


----------



## Coda (Nov 10, 2022)

fig said:


> I know, I rubbed it into my fingertips...magic fingers!


That's why you don't need no hands for your demos...


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2022)

I'll get some caps ordered. Meanwhile, I have those two tape machine dual channel amps (with VU meter!) to monkey with....tomorrow. Join me then for another thrilling episode of Timmy's Trash & Tube Amps.


----------



## Deperduci (Nov 11, 2022)

Same Bat time, Same bat channel!

Why our memories have that bit o warmn'n'fuzzy... because everything WAS warm and fuzzy before they started making transistors...

TYVM fig for reminding me that I'm still amateur hour in the electronics recycle/salvage game  😉


----------



## fig (Nov 11, 2022)

When powering these jewels up after who knows how long, there are a few self-imposed prerequisites  I have. This is NOT meant to be a primer or expert advice. For that, you'd need an expert. This is also not a complete conversion workflow. To make any of these daily-drivers, there are several more things to cover. I hope to do a full conversion workflow at some point, but for now it's the basics.

A thorough visual inspection. NOW is the time, not after I've charged those capacitors to stun or kill. I jiggle and bump whatever looks like it might have been moved out of place by someone else poking around in there. An online pic of what it _should_ look like is always nice, and a manual or schematic are a dream. I also pull the tubes and inspect/clean/replace, making sure they aren't rattling, cracked, have no bent or missing pins, and *they are* *the correct tube in the correct socket.*

Whew, now that all of that is over, can I fire it up? Not _quite yet._

Next I plug the DUT into the variac and starting at 12VAC, check the enclosure for stray current and increase the voltage in 12V increments, each time repeating visual inspection, a thermal reading from transformers and tubes, a voltage check of the chassis, and wafting for oddball smells (this can be tricky if you're me in a room full of other old crap...but you get the idea). Somewhere around 48-60VAC I usually see the tubes start glowing. If not, I don't panic...I continue the 12V regiment until I've reached my goal of (where I live) 120VAC. Next I kill the power and go take a break while it de-energizes. I've got a snuffer but I'm in no hurry. If everything looked good, I'll move onto the audio test.

This is pretty straightforward; plug in an audio source & speaker (if needed..matching the impedances). No need for the variac now! I plug it in and throw the current to it, giving it 10-15min to fully warm up. This is where it becomes pretty obvious to me what to expect without further modification.

As I mentioned, I've got a pair of Roberts mono-block amps. I've put one channel through the voltage routine. Even the Vu lamp works! There are some mods I'll have to make like power and I/O.


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 11, 2022)

If it's Roberts, are you going to give it back to him?


----------



## fig (Nov 12, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> If it's Roberts, are you going to give it back to him?


Only if it's a dud.


----------



## fig (Nov 12, 2022)

I was all set to program replacement LFO chips for the Mama Flanger boards I've sent out. Please, if you haven't lately...shoot me a DM so I don't miss you.
Anyway, after some negative feedback from a guru for not labelling the chips, I started today by changing out the label roll on my Dymo. Did I mention I hate printers? If not, I will at some point so be watching for it. I hate printers. There, it's out of the way now. These are 1x1 peel labels and I can squeeze a lot of chip labels on one square...it's a small font. Having to pee, I pressed print and when I came back there was no label sticking out at me like a little tongue. Hmmm...I open the lid..labels are in the feed...hmmm...I press the FEED button....labels going in...no labels coming out...HMMMM! I unplug the printer and begin crying.
After a lengthy break, I start removing screws, spring, plastic fenders, more springs, three ribbon cables and a Molex...aha! the roller. As you can imagine, it's wrapped tighter than Bella Lugosi. Of course the challenge is always re-assembly, but I finally got it together and working. Time for another break. THEN I'll try again.


----------



## andare (Nov 12, 2022)

fig said:


> magic fingers!


----------



## fig (Nov 12, 2022)

I started this Si Fuzz awhile back, but finally stuck it on a breadboard.. All the components are smt and the caps/resistors are soldered onto a single board. The larger 22uF cap is tantalum. Sounds divine!


----------



## fig (Nov 12, 2022)

Just for giggles I plugged it into the 18v port on the iSpot. Wow, sustain for days...there is one jumper amiss in the pic...from the FUZZ pot (left) to the cathode of the 22uF.


----------



## Laundryroom David (Nov 12, 2022)

fig said:


> I was all set to program replacement LFO chips for the Mama Flanger boards I've sent out. Please, if you haven't lately...shoot me a DM so I don't miss you.
> Anyway, after some negative feedback from a guru for not labelling the chips, I started today by changing out the label roll on my Dymo. Did I mention I hate printers? If not, I will at some point so be watching for it. I hate printers. There, it's out of the way now. These are 1x1 peel labels and I can squeeze a lot of chip labels on one square...it's a small font. Having to pee, I pressed print and when I came back there was no label sticking out at me like a little tongue. Hmmm...I open the lid..labels are in the feed...hmmm...I press the FEED button....labels going in...no labels coming out...HMMMM! I unplug the printer and begin crying.
> After a lengthy break, I start removing screws, spring, plastic fenders, more springs, three ribbon cables and a Molex...aha! the roller. As you can imagine, it's wrapped tighter than Bella Lugosi. Of course the challenge is always re-assembly, but I finally got it together and working. Time for another break. THEN I'll try again.


Take a break, enjoy a sandwich, throw the printer in the sea-I mean, do some yoga, then throw the prin-no. Ahem. As I was say-IN THE SEA.  Right then. Ok.


----------



## fig (Nov 13, 2022)

Just a heads-up; After serious thought (which can prove difficult for me) I won't be sending anymore boards after I straighten out my goof with the pcbs I've already sent out. 

My apologies to Robert for taking a liberty I feel I should not have.


----------



## fig (Nov 15, 2022)

I found myself with quite a few JAN6418 mini-tubes so I've been breadboarding with them. I bought a 1590A Ford Blue enclosure from LMS, and it looks like a little "valve" cover, so I built a valve-boost to put inside.
It's a _very_ simple boost. I have a version with a BMP tone control and volume, and another with twin toobs (much louder), but this is a just a boost. Stick it after a fuzz, shove it before a phase..it just makes it a little louder by a few dB.
These tube filaments are kinda sensitive so you want to limit the voltage to 1.5v. This can be done a few ways, but I used an LM317 and adjustment resistors of 390Ω & 68Ω to get 1.47vdc to the filament.






I think I'll add the volume back using a tiny knob for the "oil fill cap"....sweet!


----------



## swyse (Nov 15, 2022)

That sounds like a cool build! I’m excited to see how it turns out. Do those little tubes get warm at all?


----------



## fig (Nov 15, 2022)

swyse said:


> That sounds like a cool build! I’m excited to see how it turns out. Do those little tubes get warm at all?


Nah, not at 9v..but they will glow if you crank up the juice to the plate (say 24v).


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 16, 2022)

fig said:


> I found myself with quite a few JAN6418 mini-tubes so I've been breadboarding with them. I bought a 1590A Ford Blue enclosure from LMS, and it looks like a little "valve" cover, so I built a valve-boost to put inside.
> It's a _very_ simple boost. I have a version with a BMP tone control and volume, and another with twin toobs (much louder), but this is a just a boost. Stick it after a fuzz, shove it before a phase..it just makes it a little louder by a few dB.
> These tube filaments are kinda sensitive so you want to limit the voltage to 1.5v. This can be done a few ways, but I used an LM317 and adjustment resistors of 390Ω & 68Ω to get 1.47vdc to the filament.
> 
> ...



LOVE the valve covers idea...









						Collecting Classic American V-8 Engine Valve Covers
					

Collecting classic American V-8 engine valve covers becomes art on the walls of “Boss” Bob’s Garage.




					www.motortrend.com
				







Machine an enclosure to have "ribs" like a classic early Mickey Thompson cover for Pontiac (& the Hemi looks a great candidate for 1590B3):








...or one of my all time faves a '56 Continental with vertical ribs (love how just the ribs are polished):










So many great-looking valve-covers to choose from, from all marques! Why limit yourself to V8s? Could go with a 1032L for an inline-six valve cover or a 1590BX2 for one of the great Straight-8s!


Cool Offy cover for a Slant-6\





How'bout this Holden 6:






Fireball STR8:





Brian Thomas' McCulloch-blown STR8-flathead Packard (hear it and ride along here on youtube):






Maybe some paint and polish:







I'm going to have to do a few pedals in this vein, but gotta figure out how to go about it first. 


Thanks for the inspiration, Fig!


----------



## Passinwind (Nov 16, 2022)

fig said:


> I've bought quite a few old radios, projectors, tape machines, etc, to try salvaging the tube amps, or at least some iron & glass. I tried to stay fairly mainstream conversion-wise, but couldn't resist the military aircraft audio tube amp-in-a-can. More on those later...This is a Model 384 15-watt 2-AX7, 3-6V6, made by Bell and Howell. I inspected the guts pretty closely, cleaned it up a bit, and slowly cranked the voltage using a variac. Here it is after idling 30 min. Next will be an audio test, but it's looking good!
> I have a tweed champ-style combo cab that I _think_ I can use or I'll build / have built a custom head cab (assuming all goes as planned).
> 
> Glow you little darlings!



Love that stuff. Here's one I found in a used tool shop in Seattle, it worked fine as-is beyond needing some love for its old school screw on coax mic connector. 2 x 6L6 and a couple of 6SC7 preamp tubes. A guitar player friend gigged with it professionally for several years and then I eventually traded something or other to get it back. Gave it away to a young DIYer several years ago.


----------

